# [Sujet Global] Les mémoires des Mac portables Intel



## macinside (17 Juillet 2006)

Suite &#224; ce sujet , deux nouvelles discutions g&#233;n&#233;ralistes sont cr&#233;&#233;es, une d&#233;di&#233;e aux m&#233;moires des Mac PowerPC et l'autre aux Mac Intel.

N'oubliez pas de lire ce sujet &#233;galement qui est plein d'infos.


----------



## misterjackie (17 Juillet 2006)

Salut,
je me suis fait v&#233;rrouill&#233; mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message et j'&#233;sp&#232;re que c'est bien ici qu'il faut poster ce genre de question:

je souhaite acqu&#233;rir  un MBP avec 1Go (1x1Go) de ram et rajouter une barette comme il est conseill&#233; un peu partout sur les forums...

Le probl&#232;me est que j'ai jamais fait &#231;a et que je voulais savoir si c'&#233;tait facile et si &#231;a annulait la garantie. Aussi j'aimerai ne pas me tromper dans mon choix d'une nouvelle barette: quelqu'un pourrait-il me conseiller?

Merci &#224; vous


----------



## elfanor (17 Juillet 2006)

d'autant plus je voulais savoir si ca annuller l'apple care de rajouter de la ram perso.

et pour un macbook pro j'ai regarder l'autre topic je ne vois pas ou on parle de la ram compatible avec le macbook pro 15.4"


merci

mathias


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2006)

tout le choix des barrettes va dans n'importe qu'elle Apple Center ils vendent des m&#233;moires certifier 100 % compatible, si vous suivez les regles d'installation d'Apple (bon outillages, protection contre les risques li&#233; a l'electro-statisme) vous ne perdrez pas la garantie


----------



## j_heretik (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 

Jusqu'alors heureux possesseur d'un macbook 13' blanc, j'ai voulu suivre de nombreux conseils et passer à 2 Go de ram. Commande passée hier sur macway, reçue ce matin au boulot, nickel.

Du coup, une fois chez moi, je me lance dans le remplacement des barettes, et là, misère.
En effet, sur les 3 vis, je n'ai réussi qu'à devisser les deux sur les cotés, celle du centre résistant ... tellement que le pas de vis est mort. Impossible donc d'oter la barre protégeant les slots des mémoires.

Un conseil, une aide précieuse ???

Un grand merci à tous.


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2006)

j_heretik a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Jusqu'alors heureux possesseur d'un macbook 13' blanc, j'ai voulu suivre de nombreux conseils et passer à 2 Go de ram. Commande passée hier sur macway, reçue ce matin au boulot, nickel.
> 
> ...



si tu a fortement abîmé les pas de vis direction un centre de maintenant qui te factura le démontage et le remplacement du cache mémoire (les vis seuls ne ce remplace pas)


----------



## j_heretik (18 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour la réponse rapide !
Ca tombe bien, je bosse pas demain 

A part ça, le switch se passe bien, on découvre, on découvre !


----------



## The Panda (23 Juillet 2006)

petite question, j'ai un macbook avec 2 barrettes de 256, je voudrais savoir si je peux mettre une de 1 Go avec une de 256 ? ou il vaut mieux mettre 2 de 512 ?
Ca me permettrait aussi de plus pouvoir passer a 2 Go en ne changment que celle de 256 qui reste.


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2006)

oui tu peu, &#231;a ne pose pas de probl&#232;mes sur les portables


----------



## mac loose (5 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui tu peu, ça ne pose pas de problèmes sur les portables




j'ai acheté de la ram 1go sur ebay suite au lien d'un gars du forum...

résultat: 100% compatible et pour un prix de 88e frais de ports compris


----------



## pomme-accro (6 Août 2006)

mac loose a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté de la ram 1go sur ebay suite au lien d'un gars du forum...
> 
> résultat: 100% compatible et pour un prix de 88e frais de ports compris



Le gars c'est moi !! 
Alors toujours pas de plantage ?
Si ça tient encore, ça tiendra toujours!
Mais comment ce fait il qu'il y ai autant de différence de prix ?


----------



## nde (10 Août 2006)

Je voudrais passer de 512 Mo sur mon MacBook Noir à 1 Go voire 1.5Go.
1) est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé celle vendu par crucial.com et prevu pour mon model ? 
2) Est-ce qu'il faut changer les barettes par pair ? (dans ce cas ce sera plutot 1Go)

Nicolas


----------



## crazer (12 Août 2006)

Ou acheter un barrette de 1Go de ram pour mon macbook svp?? merci d'avance


----------



## iBapt (12 Août 2006)

Salut !

ICI, il parait qu'elles sont bien .


----------



## Jorus35 (12 Août 2006)

Salut, pour info moi j'ai pris celle la pour mon MBP, elle est certifié compatible avec les MBP et MB selon le constructeur et ça marche d'enfer
=>http://www.materiel.net/details_F2-5400PHU11GBSA.html


----------



## chupastar (12 Août 2006)

Je vois que sur MacWay c'est de la PC-5300 et que sur Materiel.net c'est de la PC-5400, quelle est la diff&#233;rence?


----------



## iBapt (12 Août 2006)

Re !

La seule Ram compatible est la DDR2 PC2 5300 à 667 MHz

D'ailleurs de la PC 5400 à 667 MHz, ça n'existe pas, la PC 5400 est à 675 MHz, ça doit être une coquille... 


Voir la pièce jointe 11514


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Août 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> La seule Ram compatible est la DDR2 PC2 5300 à 667 MHz
> 
> D'ailleurs de la PC 5400 à 667 MHz, ça n'existe pas, la PC 5400 est à 675 MHz, ça doit être une coquille...



Non non c'est pas une coquille. C'est juste que la RAM est capable de fonctionner à 675MHz. C'est utile par exemple si tu veux overclocker ton ordi.
Mais si elle fonctionne à 675MHz, elle pourra aussi le faire à 667MHz.

Aucun souci donc à prendre de la PC5400, seulement elle sera "bridée" par le MB et sera bloquée à 667MHz.


----------



## chupastar (12 Août 2006)

Ok, je me disais aussi...

Merci!

Edit: bon ok, on a maintenant toutes les explications...


----------



## iBapt (12 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est pas une coquille. C'est juste que la RAM est capable de fonctionner &#224; 675MHz. C'est utile par exemple si tu veux overclocker ton ordi.
> Mais si elle fonctionne &#224; 675MHz, elle pourra aussi le faire &#224; 667MHz.
> 
> Aucun souci donc &#224; prendre de la PC5400, seulement elle sera "brid&#233;e" par le MB et sera bloqu&#233;e &#224; 667MHz.



Oui je sais, ce que je voulais dire c'est que la PC 5400 est capable de tourner &#224; 675 MHz (m&#234;me si elle est compatible avec les bus &#224; 667 MHz, bien s&#251;r) .

Mais, on pourrait croire dans la description qu'elle n'est capable de tourner qu'a 675 MHz (ce n&#8217;est pas marqu&#233 ce qui est faux bien s&#251;r (ou, dans ce cas, il ne s'agit pas de la 5400 mais alors de la 5300...) .

En fait la description n'est pas tr&#232;s claire .


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Août 2006)

Remarque, c'est tellement obscur les caractéristiques de la RAM que même les magasins se plantent. PC5300 et 667MHz sont 2 façons de dire la même chose. A croire qu'ils le font exprès pour que les gens soient paumés... 
Ah ben en fait, je pense que c'est le but recherché.


----------



## iBapt (13 Août 2006)

Sinon il y en a encore ICI elle est moins chère que chez Macway et est garantie à vie (Kingston ou Corsair) .

Par contre la description (Kingston) ce nest pas encore ça, ils le font vraiment exprès !


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

J'ai tiré ca du site d'apple.



> Both memory slots can accept an SDRAM module that meets the following specifications:
> 
> Double Data Rate Small Outline Dual Inline Memory Module (DDR SO-DIMM)format
> 1.25 inch or smaller
> ...


Les 200 pins c'est la taille standard de touet facon non ?!
Quelle est LA marque à recommander pour une barrete autour de 100  pour un gigot bien chaud ?!


----------



## SupaPictave (15 Août 2006)

Oui oui, de toute manière c'est standard, faut juste faire attention au format, c'est bien SO-DIMM qu'il faut prendre.

Sinon les marques... G-Skill, Crucial, Dane Elec (un peu plus chère celle-là)... Moi j'ai un gigot de noname (un truc bizarre, Ice-Memory je crois), certifié MBP/MB/iMac, qui vient de chez Macway. Aucun problême, barrette reconnue parfaitement, pas de plantages ni de reboots. Et avec ça Mac OS est un plaisir à utiliser quelque soit l'environnement logiciel.


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Ok, merci de confirmer les infos, je passe chez mon revendeur local demain aprem, après avoir fait un tour par la banque ! :mouais:


----------



## brainois (15 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouv&#233; ceci sur eBay.
Moins de &#8364;70 pour une barette de 1GB certifi&#233;e pour MB(P) (dixit la description), cela me semble un bon prix. Mais quelqu'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; entendu parl&#233; de la marque? J'en prendrais bien 2, mais j'ai un peu peur d'une mauvaise surprise... 

Il y a &#233;galement la marque MemoryPro... Est-ce que c'est bon?

Merci.

Fran&#231;ois


----------



## thecrow (22 Août 2006)

Donc si j'ai bien compris tous les messages, on peu prendre une barette m&#233;moire destin&#233; aux pcs?? 
tant qu'elle est en DDR2 PC 5300 comme celle-ci par exemple:
http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00037545.html

ou

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00036744.html

car j'ai aussi celle la qui est certifi&#233; compatible MBP mais 130&#8364; plus cher

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00036674.html


++

edit: j'ai trouv&#233; un autre lien:

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.Asp?IMODULE=CT12864AC667


----------



## peteskwal (22 Août 2006)

j'ai trouv&#233; ca:

sur ebay

Vraiment pas cher. mais c'est marqu&#233; pour MBP mais normalement ca devrait marche sur mon futur MB non. c'est les meme memoires il me semble?

Mai il vends des packs pour macbook donc je comprend pas trop.

ah sinon j'ai trouv&#233;  ca aussi pas cher. J'hesite... l'appat des economies...


----------



## thecrow (22 Août 2006)

peteskwal a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé ca:
> 
> sur ebay
> 
> ...




en effet c'est pas cher, mais bon perso je ne m'y risquerais pas... j'préfère mettre 65 de plus et avoir quelque chose de fiable... 
mais bon, ça se fait tu n'auras p etre pas de problème avec.... mais ebay et moi on est pas très ami donc...


----------



## Aenelia (23 Août 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> Donc si j'ai bien compris tous les messages, on peu prendre une barette mémoire destiné aux pcs??
> tant qu'elle est en DDR2 PC 5300 comme celle-ci par exemple:
> http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00037545.html



C'est également celle là que je compte acheter


----------



## Seaborgium (26 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, pour info moi j'ai pris celle la pour mon MBP, elle est certifié compatible avec les MBP et MB selon le constructeur et ça marche d'enfer
> =>http://www.materiel.net/details_F2-5400PHU11GBSA.html



Salut à tous !

J'ai acheté deux barettes de 1go de cette ram et je rencontre de gros problèmes à l'installation,
- d'abord il m'est quasiment impossible de remette la barre métallique dans son emplacement correct ce qu'il fait qu'il est très dur de remettre la batterie. Je comprends pas, il y a l'air d'avoir une technique particulière puisque la barre à l'origine était très bien mise.
- A part ça, pire encore, mon macbook n'a plus l'air de reconnaître du tout la mémoire. La nouvelle n'a jamais fonctionné et même quand je remets l'ancienne j'ai un problème identique : j'entend le premier bruit, le bruit mécanique du mac qui démarre mais dans la seconde qui suit plus rien et la led avant se met à clignoter rapidement. Quand je démarre sans mettre de ram du tout j'ai la même chose

Je ne panique pas du tout hein:) mais si quelqu'un avait une petite idée sur le sujet je serai peut être un poil plus serein


----------



## Aenelia (26 Août 2006)

Tu les as mal mises tout simplement  Faut pas avoir peur d'appuyer plus fort


----------



## Seaborgium (26 Août 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as mal mises tout simplement  Faut pas avoir peur d'appuyer plus fort



Ouai bon ok...   euh on va dire que personne n'a rien vu, on va oublier ce post très vite hein ? 

Enfin voilà j'ai eu peur de forcer quoi, comprenez moi, c'est humain non ? :rose:


----------



## Shurikn (27 Août 2006)

Petites questions de Ram sur un MacBook,

Peut-on mettre qu'une seule barrettes de Ram? 

Si non, peut-on mettre une de 1Go et une de 256Mo?

Si oui, y a t-il un emplacement préférentiel pour positionner la 1Go (premiers slot ou le 2ème)?

Vu le prix de 2Go sur l'apple store j'ai préféré prendre 512 et rajouter par suite. Si je peux le faire en deux fois (le mois suivant pour la 2ème hihi) ça serait du good!

Merci...

++ §hu


----------



## Aenelia (27 Août 2006)

Shurikn a dit:
			
		

> Petites questions de Ram sur un MacBook,
> 
> Peut-on mettre qu'une seule barrettes de Ram?
> 
> ...



Alors dans l'ordre :
Oui
Oui mais tu ne profiteras pas du dual channel.
Je ne crois pas mais quitte à choisir, je mettrai sur le 1er perso.
2go de ram corsair = +/- 200 euros avec frais de port chez Materiel.net


----------



## Shurikn (27 Août 2006)

Oki un grand merci pour ces r&#233;ponses.

Le revendeur Mac de ma r&#233;gion (en Suisse) m'a certifi&#233; qu'on ne pouvait PAS mettre qu'une barrette de Ram et que pour la carte m&#233;re il &#233;tait pr&#233;f&#233;rable d'avoir une m&#233;moire similaire sur les deux slots.

Je peux avoir 2x1Go de Ram SoDimm pour 320.- chf ce qui correspond &#224; l'offre sur materiel.net 

Thanks!

++ &#167;hu


----------



## gondawa (28 Août 2006)

macway 1go 98 promo. htva diret. simpa (175 pour 2giga livraison comprise)


----------



## Shurikn (28 Août 2006)

Ben je viend d'aller chercher mes 1Go pour commencer en espérent que celà ne pose pas de problème en couplant avec ma 256 actuels.



++ §hu


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Donc je peux profiter de l'offre du jour de MacWay 

ICI

Quelqu'un peut m'assurer que la ram est ok et que je n'aurais aucun problème ou vaut il mieux prendre de la ram ailleurs ????????????????

Merci


----------



## Aenelia (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Donc je peux profiter de l'offre du jour de MacWay
> 
> ICI
> 
> ...



Elle est ok par contre ils ne donnent pas la marque de la ram  Ils pourraient très bien te refourguer de la noname donc


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et il vaut mieux acheter ailleur ou bien c'est pas un probl&#232;me ??????
Parce que je n'aime pas le terme "noname" ca me fait peur


----------



## Aenelia (28 Août 2006)

Moi perso, j'irai voir du côté de Materiel.net http://www.materiel.net/details_F2-5400PHU11GBSA.html

Sinon y'a Corsair et Kingston aussi : http://www.materiel.net/browse.php en SODIM DDR2 1go 667 (PC 5300)


----------



## gondawa (28 Août 2006)

du moment quelle tourne ... on s'enfout un peu!

macway certifie ses barettes compatibles intel ... c'est pas du petit bonheur la chance au moins.


----------



## urgan (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir mon MacBook Pro commandé le semaine dernière sur le refurb. 
En regardant dans Informations Système la partie mémoire, je vois affiché :
512 Mo / DDR2 SDRAM / 533 MHz

Je suis très étonné par la vitesse de la RAM, je croyais qu'elle était de 667 MHz sur les MacBook Pro !!!!

Quelque'un pourrait-il vérifier sur son MBP et me dire quelle est la fréquence de la barrette installée d'origine.
Cela peut-il avoir une incidence négative sur les performances de la machine ?
Dois-je contacter Apple ?
merci


----------



## Eul Mulot (29 Août 2006)

En effet y'a comme un problème, mes 512 d'origine sont bien en 667 ( j'ai commandé 1 Go de Samsung mais après un memtest y'avait des erreurs dessus)


----------



## urgan (29 Août 2006)

Bon j'ai appelé Apple, ça n'est absolument pas normal, le Macbook Pro repart !!!
dégouté.

Il va me falloir resurveiller le refurb !!!! pas cool


----------



## gondawa (29 Août 2006)

je tiens a dire que macway c du béton. Commandé hier, reçu aujoud'hui. j'ai jamais vu si rapide.


----------



## Eul Mulot (1 Septembre 2006)

Je compte commander 1 bon Gigot bien chaud via MacWay pour mon MacBook Pro, ayant du retourner une barrette Samsung de 1 Go qui fait une erreur après un memtest ( cette barrette marche impec dans un imac intel, mon ex barrette de 1 Go marche impec dans l'imac, et mon mbp marche impec avec la barrette 1 Go de Samsung du l'imac, encore un mistère de l'info ! ) 

J'hésite entre de la Dan elec http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_288&products_id=5166

Et celle ci:http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_288&products_id=5164&bloc=technical

Parce que à 5 euros près, la garantie semble bien sympa, mais je me demande ce qui se passe si il faut la retourner, niveau remboursement/port.


----------



## alexdum (4 Septembre 2006)

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=5164

Promo sur MacWay.
La generique 1go est a 99euros au lieu de 119euros.

Jusque lundi soir !
Bonnes courses

Alex


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

En fait elle est en promo tout les lundi cette barrette de ram   
il faut prévenir les gens de n'acheter que le lundi


----------



## Grosquick (4 Septembre 2006)

C'est la même question que celle-ci, mais pour macbookpro :


Shurikn a dit:


> Petites questions de Ram sur un MacBook,
> 
> Peut-on mettre qu'une seule barrettes de Ram?
> 
> Si non, peut-on mettre une de 1Go et une de 256Mo?


 
Est ce la même réponse?? ou faut-il monter les barrettes par pair ? :mouais:


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Septembre 2006)

Tu n'es pas obligé de les monter par paire, un membre de ce forum a un macbook avec 1;256 Go de ram et apparemment il n'a pas de problème il me semble.

La paire recommandée si on veut profiter du Dual Channel, mais apparemment sur quelques benchs fait ca ne se voit pas du tout, ou alors c'est vraiment insignifiant, après reste à voir dans la pratique, c'est bien beau les benchs mais bon ...


----------



## bessé (5 Septembre 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> après reste à voir dans la pratique, c'est bien beau les benchs mais bon ...


 
salut,
je me suis renseigne un peu sur le dual channel et comment en beneficier mais ce que j'ai eu du mal a trouver c'est: quel est le veritable apport du dual channel? je vais bientot avoir un macbook et vu que c'est l'entree de gamme je me suis dit qu'il etait preferable de de rajouter de la ram, mais bon deux fois 512 ca fait un peu mal au portefeuille....
voila merci des reponses


----------



## chupastar (5 Septembre 2006)

Moi je me demandais si le dual channel pouvait fonctionner avec deux barrettes de marque diff&#233;rente. Car si c'est le cas je vais tout d'abord m'acheter une premi&#232;re barrette de 1Go puis une seconde lorsque j'aurais les sous ou quand une bonne promo se pr&#233;sentera, mais elle ne sera pas forc&#233;ment de la m&#234;me marque, d'o&#249; ma question.


----------



## Eul Mulot (5 Septembre 2006)

A mon avis, pour que le dual channel soit effectif, il faut sûrement que les latences soient les mêmes ainsi que la capacité, après c'est que je pense, demandons aux gens sérieux !

En théorie, je devrais recevoir mon gigot d'ici demain à quelques jours, j'ai fait un bench avec 512 , et j'en ferai de même avec 1.5 Go, pour avoir une idée du gain réel, notamment niveau lancement d'applis.


----------



## chupastar (5 Septembre 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> A mon avis, pour que le dual channel soit effectif, il faut sûrement que les latences soient les mêmes ainsi que la capacité, après c'est que je pense, demandons aux gens sérieux !



C'est quoi les latences? C'est pareil que la fréquence? (667MHz)   


Merci.


----------



## alex42 (6 Septembre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que c'est le bon endroit pour parler de mon probl&#232;me:

J'ai achet&#233; 2 barette de 1GO sur Macway pour mon MacBook Black et depuis, petit probl&#232;me: quand mon mac se met en veille apr&#232;s une p&#233;riode d'inactivit&#233;, il ne se r&#233;veille plus. En revanche, il red&#233;marre totalement si j'appuie sur une touche ou clique sur la souris.

Si je ferme mon MacBook allum&#233;, il se met en veille normalement puis l&#224; aussi, ne se r&#233;veille pas. Il faut dans ce cas pr&#233;ss&#233; longtemps sur le bouton de mise en route pour l'&#233;teindre comme cela est indiqu&#233; sur l'&#233;cran alors tr&#232;s sombre...

Je reviens de l'Apple Store d'Osaka o&#249; je me trouve, nous avons fait les tests avec et sans la m&#233;moire. Pas de probl&#232;me sans...

Je vais contacter MacWay pour savoir s'ils ont eu d'autres probl&#232;mes de ce type et vous en ferai part ici.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Et bien moi aucun problème avec la ram macway !
Dis nous ce qu'il en revient merci


----------



## Eul Mulot (6 Septembre 2006)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est quoi les latences? C'est pareil que la fréquence? (667MHz)
> 
> 
> Merci.



Tiens, plutot que de mal explique ca, je te files un lien ! 

http://www.commentcamarche.net/pc/ram.php3


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Septembre 2006)

Bon, voilà mon MacBook Pro quasiment au tip top, ne reste plus qu'a lui adjoindre un bon DDE.

Je suis donc passé de 512 à 1.5Go, sans rien faire niveau bench ou autre trucs plus ou moins utile, la différence est carrément visible ! 

Avant Azureus se lançait deux de tension, et mettait du temps pour charger java et cie, maintenant ca va 3 à 4 fois plus vite.

Avec pleins d'applis en fond, et en émulant XP via Parallels avec 240 mo dédié, ça tourne comme une horloge Suisse. Donc très bon investissement, je vous fait parvenir les tests de Xbench ne 512 et 1.5 dès que possible !


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Septembre 2006)

pour les bruxellois, j'ai vu la Kingston 1GB a 129 chez Media Markt rue neuve


----------



## Aenelia (8 Septembre 2006)

Nicofieu a dit:


> pour les bruxellois, j'ai vu la Kingston 1GB a 129 chez Media Markt rue neuve



J'ai été avant hier et y'en avait plus. J'ai aussi été chez Mac Line Rue Neuve et elle était a 160 euros lol, quelle bande de ouf. J'ai commandé la mienne chez Materiel.net à 120 euros


----------



## alexdum (10 Septembre 2006)

J'ai reçu mes 2 go generique de MacWay, et mon MacBook devient une vrai petite merveille.

Juste une question, dans mon "Activity Monitor", même avec les 2go, il ne reste pas grand chose de libre, mais beaucoup d'"Inactive", savez vous pour quelle raison ?
Merci d'avance,

Alex


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Septembre 2006)

L'inactive le devient lorsque tu quittes une applications, comme ça au prochain lancement de la dite appplication, t'as le fenêtre qui te saute au visage.


----------



## fable (10 Septembre 2006)

Voilà, je viens à l'instant de m'acheter un MacBook 2Ghz 60GB, je l'ai trouver sur ebay, en fait le mec qui le vend l'a importé, j'ai fait un pti check de la machine pr tout vérifié et la j'ai vu: RAM 512 à 533mhz et une de 256 à 533mhz....C'a change qqch ?????  

Perso je voudrais mettre 2Go mais déja comme sa j'ai un peu explosé mon budget...
si je rajoute 1Go de 667mhz à la 512mhz c'est bien ? 

Enfin je m'en remet à votre bon jugement

Bien à vous,

Fable


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2006)

fable a dit:


> Voilà, je viens à l'instant de m'acheter un MacBook 2Ghz 60GB, je l'ai trouver sur ebay, en fait le mec qui le vend l'a importé, j'ai fait un pti check de la machine pr tout vérifié et la j'ai vu: RAM 512 à 533mhz et une de 256 à 533mhz....C'a change qqch ?????
> 
> Perso je voudrais mettre 2Go mais déja comme sa j'ai un peu explosé mon budget...
> si je rajoute 1Go de 667mhz à la 512mhz c'est bien ?
> ...



Oui ça change puisque c'est plus lent que sa capacité maximum... En bref: ça pourrait être mieux!

Pour info, je viens d'ajouter mes deux barrettes de 1 Go chacune. Ça change pas mal! Je lance mes tas d'applications habituelles et ça ne rame plus, idem lorsque je lance mes 50 onglets en même temps dans Safari (avec la fonction "ouvrir dans les onglets"), avant ça moulinait, maintenant, plus rien, excellent! Toutefois je me demande si juste une barrette n'aurait pas suffit à avoir le même résultat, j'attends d'avoir l'occasion d'utiliser photoshop pour mieux m'en rendre compte.

Pour info, j'ai acheté mes deux barrettes sur MacWay à 190 les deux, frais de port offerts.


----------



## thecrow (29 Septembre 2006)

Perso j'ai command&#233; de la Corsair chez Materiel.net 2x1Go pour mon MacBook... 
un peu moins cher que sur LDLC (belgique) 



edit: wow &#231;a d&#233;m&#233;nage, je viens d'essayer...


----------



## thysm00 (2 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je reposte mon message parce que je crois que le premier que j'ai mis n'était pas au bon endroit, désolé...

JE poste dans ce forum parce que j'ai un grand problème, voire 2...

Le premier, c'est que mon Macbook fait du bruit, le célèbre whine sound donc je ne m'attarderai pas dessus, beaucoup de threads en parlent déjà.

Le secont, c'est que j'ai pour l'instant seulement 512 Mo de RAM (trop peu pour des séquenceurs audio) et je voudrais passer au dessus. L'ennui, c'est que lorsque j'ai ouvert le macbook et enlevé le cache métallique laissant l'accès à la mémoire, j'ai remarqué que l'un des deux mécanismes pour éjecter la RAM n'était pas présent... Du coup, je ne peux pas ajouter de RAM si je veux conserver le Dual Channel.

Ma question est simple: Est-ce que selon vous, celà suffit pour le faire changer? On m'a dit que pour le whine, ils changent parfois la carte mère, mais pour ça, ça me parait plus grave non?

Sinon, les rumeurs disent que le core2duo pourrait arriver, est-ce que j'attends pour l'envoyer en SAV? Des fois qu'ils décident de changer la carte mère?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses​


----------



## Aenelia (3 Octobre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> Le secont, c'est que j'ai pour l'instant seulement 512 Mo de RAM (trop peu pour des séquenceurs audio) et je voudrais passer au dessus. L'ennui, c'est que lorsque j'ai ouvert le macbook et enlevé le cache métallique laissant l'accès à la mémoire, j'ai remarqué que l'un des deux mécanismes pour éjecter la RAM n'était pas présent... Du coup, je ne peux pas ajouter de RAM si je veux conserver le Dual Channel.​


​ 
MDR 
Quand j'ai changé la ram de mon MB, j'ai aussi eu le même coup de stress  
Mais bon, j'ai vite remarqué qu'en fait, que l'un des deux mécanismes était simplement rentré. J'ai été le chercher délicatement avec une petite tige en métal et il est venu tout seul.

Il est bien là, c'est juste qu'il n'est pas sorti comme l'autre, le vilain  C'est sûrement la même chose chez toi. Mais bon, ça me semblait très fort qu'Apple fasse une connerie de ce style donc j'ai regardé de près et je l'ai vu


----------



## cybernaute (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'espère que je poste au bon endroit. J'ai actuellement un MacBook pro, avec 512mo de ram, et j'aimerais le booster un peu. Je vois partout qu'on peut rajouter des barettes de 1Go, mais peut on rajouter cette barette là ???

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00041144.html

Merci 
Bonne journée


----------



## fable (4 Octobre 2006)

cybernaute a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'espère que je poste au bon endroit. J'ai actuellement un MacBook pro, avec 512mo de ram, et j'aimerais le booster un peu. Je vois partout qu'on peut rajouter des barettes de 1Go, mais peut on rajouter cette barette là ???
> 
> ...



ouais, ça va j'en sûr à 99,99999999999999999999% mais au cas quelque chose m'aurait échapper attends la confirmation de qqun d'autre ! Sinon pourquoi tu mettrais pas plutot 2 barettes de 1Go ?


----------



## cybernaute (4 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Si je mets pas deux barettes de 1go c'est pour pas jetter ma barette de 512 qui est dedans maintenant. Au pire, je peux en avoir combien &#224; la revente ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Octobre 2006)

cybernaute a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si je mets pas deux barettes de 1go c'est pour pas jetter ma barette de 512 qui est dedans maintenant. Au pire, je peux en avoir combien à la revente ?



30 :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## fable (4 Octobre 2006)

cybernaute a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si je mets pas deux barettes de 1go c'est pour pas jetter ma barette de 512 qui est dedans maintenant. Au pire, je peux en avoir combien à la revente ?



ça te sert à rien de la garder... ton macbook ne prend en charge que MAXIMUM 2Go cfr: http://www.apple.com/befr/macbook/specs.html

... 

Bref prend 2x 1Go de 667mhz, c'est du bon pr ton macbook !


----------



## fable (4 Octobre 2006)

Oh sh*t je viens de voir en relisant mon msg que je vous est mit le site belge, mais ça change rien les macbook français ne penvent pas avoir plus de mémoire que chez nous  (même pas en rêve)


----------



## thysm00 (5 Octobre 2006)

Aenelia a dit:


> [/left]
> 
> MDR
> Quand j'ai changé la ram de mon MB, j'ai aussi eu le même coup de stress
> ...


 
C'est aussi ce que m'a dit le revendeur, mais moi j'ai moins de chance que toi, et jai aussi bien regardé, il n'y a strictement rien, même pas caché, de toutes façons, c'est trop tard, il est déjà parti en réparation:sick:  deux semaines (délai moyen) sans mon pitit nouveau tout beau. Chuis dégouté, ils pourraient en prêter un quand même.


Sinon pour la mémoire, la kingmax 1Go est à 99,90 euros chez grosbill, et elle marche bien, en plus elle est garantie à vie. D'ailleurs, je risque de revendre cette barette, j'ai un pote qui va peut être me vendre 2 barettes de 1go issues d'un mac (bien pour le dual channel) donc si ça intéresse quelqu'un...mais bon ce n'est pas sur, il hésite encore à me les vendre, je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## thysm00 (10 Octobre 2006)

Finalement il ne les vends plus... Désolé, et puis ben mon macbook, ça fait une semaine qu'ils l'ont en service après vente et je désespère de le voir revenir...


----------



## peteskwal (14 Octobre 2006)

j'ai trouvé Ca, chez topachat

et ca chez grosbill

a priori les deux sont compatibles non?


----------



## thysm00 (18 Octobre 2006)

Celle de chez grosbill marche, c'est celle que j'ai. Pour l'autre, je ne sais pas. Ce que je sais, c'est que topachat c'est des cons et que grosbill, ils ont un magasin physique et un bon service apres ventes.


----------



## pacosaure (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme beaucoup je voudrai booster mon cher mac (merci au passage à la communauté ici représentée grâce à qui j'ai switché!).

-> Certains savent-ils si la latence CAS fait une différence de performances entre les RAM?

Et pourquoi cette caractéristique n'est pas indiquée sur toutes les barettes vendues?

=> Concretement:
Cette barrete Dane-Elec est-elle meilleure que cette CROSAIR pour laquelle une latence CAS de 5 est indiquée?

Merci d'avance pour vos eclaircissements!


----------



## peteskwal (23 Octobre 2006)

et bien la barrette de chez Topachat, arrivée jeudi, mais recupérée aujourd'hui seulement... fonctionne parfaitement!

Mon MB se porte tres bien et bourrine vachement plus... passez de XP a OSX via parallels deviendrait presque un plaisir si ce n'etait pas pour travailler sous windows


----------



## iBapt (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour  

La fin de l'ann&#233;e arrivant tr&#232;s vite, je vais certainement me faire un petit plaisir en rajoutant de la Ram &#224; mon MacBook.
Voici ce que je vais mettre, je voulais savoir ce que veut dire " CL5 ", est-ce qu'il faut pour le MacBook ? Plus le num&#233;ro est petit mieux c'est ? Je doit acouer que je s&#232;che... :hein: 

Merci


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La fin de l'année arrivant très vite, je vais certainement me faire un petit plaisir en rajoutant de la Ram à mon MacBook.
> Voici ce que je vais mettre, je voulais savoir ce que veut dire " CL5 ", est-ce qu'il faut pour le MacBook ? Plus le numéro est petit mieux c'est ? Je doit acouer que je sèche... :hein:
> ...



C'est la latence: Cas Latency. En fait il y a plusieurs mesures de latences, mais pour simplifier maintenant on distingue des classes. Idealement le chiffre le plus petit serait le mieux, mais 1) dans les faits ca ne change souvent pas grand chose 2) ca coute par contre bonbon 3) Apple fait tout pour adopter un denominateur commun qui ne cree pas de conflits.

Bref, si Apple stipule que ses RAM doivent etre CL5, tu prends CL5, et dis-toi que si par magie tu avais de la CL1, ton ordi la prendrait sans doute pour de la CL5.


----------



## iBapt (8 Novembre 2006)

Merci  

J'hésitait à prendre cette Ram, car je ne savais pas si c'était ce qu'il fallait au niveau latence...


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

Elle devrait faire l'affaire. Meme si les MacIntel sont moins capricieux qu'avant question RAM, difficile d'etre sur a 100%. Desole...


----------



## jjj (9 Novembre 2006)

bonjour, 

je souhaiterai changer la ram de mon macbook.
devrai-je réinstaller mac osx après ou est-ce que le macbook reconnaitra automatiquement la nouvelle ram ?

d'avance merci.


----------



## fable (9 Novembre 2006)

jjj a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je souhaiterai changer la ram de mon macbook.
> devrai-je réinstaller mac osx après ou est-ce que le macbook reconnaitra automatiquement la nouvelle ram ?
> ...



Non ça n'a rien à voir. OSX est sur le disque-dur, qaund tu changes la ram c'st juste que au démarage le système d'exploitation va voir disons 2Go pr l'exemple au lieu de 512Mb
Vioilà j'espère avoir répondu a ta question !


----------



## calimero007 (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour je viens de me prendre une barette kingston 1Go PC5300 CL3
j'ai des plantage de macosx, et si c'est pas l'os qui est completement planté, j'ai des comportements bizarres, le dock qui se fige, spotlight qui plante etc.

Bizarrement lorsque je regarde a propos de ce mac, des que jeplace la barette de 1Go il m'indique que j'ai 1,25 Go de RAM en DDR2 533 alors que mes barettes sont bien en 667....
idem avec simplment la barette de 1Go .
Alors cela signifie t'il que ma barette 'est pas bien reconnue ou que ma barette n'est en realité pas une 667 Mhz ce qui m'ettonnerait quand même.

Ref de la barette: KVR667X64SC3A/1G


----------



## calimero007 (13 Novembre 2006)

la reference est celle indiquée sur la boite d'emballage,

sur la barette j'ai KVR667D2SN4/1G


----------



## calimero007 (13 Novembre 2006)

C'est une 240 pin.....
il me semble avoir lu sur le forum qu'il fallait une 200 pin


----------



## BuGG (14 Novembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; cette barette :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...-portable-SO-DIMM-DDR2-1024-Mo-PC5300.htm#top
Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a d&#233;j&#224; test&#233; sur un MB ? 
J'ai envie de tenter &#224; cause du satisfait ou rembours&#233;. 
Un avis sur cette barette  qui est quand m&#234;me 30&#8364; moins cher que chez Macway ?


----------



## calimero007 (14 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de changer ma Kingston par une Danelec qui fonctionne sans problème.

Mais ton prix est super interessant j'ai payé ma Danelec 135euros.
J'hesites à prendre celle ci en plus.
Au pire tu as une garantie 7 jours satisfait ou remboursé.


----------



## BuGG (14 Novembre 2006)

Ils ne pr&#233;cisent pas la marque mais indiquent une garantie constructeur &#224; vie, et &#231;a peu de constructeur le proposent donc &#231;a se pr&#233;sente bien je trouve...


----------



## bdi123 (22 Novembre 2006)

Quel besoin en mémoire pour Leopard  sur un Mac book ?  (1 Go suffisant ou 2 Go ? )


----------



## christ60 (25 Novembre 2006)

J'avais lu une news au mois de septembre précisant qu'avec l'arrivée de VIST*, la demande en mémoire allait fortement augmenter. 
Comme nous sommes dans un monde d'offre et de demande, si la demande augmente plus vite que l'offre, cela signifie une augmentation probable des prix.

Perso, j'ai acheté de la 1Go de RAM en prévision d'une augmentation, ai je eu raison d'anticiper une augmentation? Wait and see....

En plus, je pense que Léopard sera satisfait de ce petit plus.


----------



## jpsc01 (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
de mon coté ca c'est pas bien passé avec macway...
j'ai commandé ca :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...-et-imac-mac-mini-intel-compatible-mac-p.html

j'ai un mac mini core duo 2x256.

apres installation, mon systeme se gele de manière aleatoire. pour info j'ai eyeTV avec enregistrement en RAM (donc bonne solicitation de la RAM...)

j'ai remis mes ancienne barette apple et la pas de probleme.

la RAM marche bien sur mon portable DELL avec des passe MEMTEST

mon constat, cette ram n'est pas compatible avec le mac mini

votre avis ??


----------



## iBapt (29 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'h&#233;site encore pour la RAM de mon MacBook, je souhaite mettre 2x1Go, mais j'ai encore une h&#233;sitation entre la Corsair ou la Kingston, Vous feriez quoi , quelle est la meilleure et la plus compatible &#224; coup sur pour le MacBook (Core Duo 1.83GHz) 

Merci


----------



## jpsc01 (29 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'hésite encore pour la RAM de mon MacBook, je souhaite mettre 2x1Go, mais j'ai encore une hésitation entre la Corsair ou la Kingston, Vous feriez quoi , quelle est la meilleure et la plus compatible à coup sur pour le MacBook (Core Duo 1.83GHz)
> 
> Merci


bonjour, c'est toi sur la photo ?

pour la ram j'ai de la corsair de multepasse depuis 12 h
c'est nickel.
la kingston est tres boen aussi.
ilfaut simplement eviter les sans marques ou bas de gamme


----------



## iBapt (29 Novembre 2006)

jpsc01 a dit:


> bonjour, c'est toi sur la photo ?



Mais non, Pff ces jeunes  , je suis un mec bien sûr . La fille de mon avatar c'est la chanteuse de Mypollux, elle est jolie, non... :love: 



jpsc01 a dit:


> pour la ram j'ai de la corsair de multe-pass depuis 12 h, c'est nickel.
> la kingston est tres bon aussi.
> il faut simplement éviter les sans marques ou bas de gamme



Sinon, merci pour ton avis pour la RAM


----------



## jpsc01 (29 Novembre 2006)

lol
your welcome


----------



## iBapt (29 Novembre 2006)

jpsc01 a dit:


> lol
> your welcome


----------



## jpsc01 (29 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


>


ca veux dire de rien
faut prendre des cours d'anglais


----------



## iBapt (30 Novembre 2006)

jpsc01 a dit:


> ca veux dire de rien
> faut prendre des cours d'anglais



En même temps c'est un forum Français...  

Je pense pas être le seul à pas tout connaître de l'Anglais 

"your welcome", je croyais que ça voulais dire "votre bienvenue" alors je comprenais pas...


----------



## Niko33 (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai un MacBook depuis peu. J'ai une mémoire de 512 mo que je souhaite faire passer à 1go. Bien entendu je suis toujours à la recherche du moins cher. Mais il y a différents modèles... Et je ne sais pas laquelle convient. Celle ci peut elle aller ? http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...D2S51G.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1
Merci d'avnce pour une réponse.


----------



## iBapt (7 Décembre 2006)

Niko33 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> J'ai un MacBook depuis peu. J'ai une mémoire de 512 mo que je souhaite faire passer à 1go. Bien entendu je suis toujours à la recherche du moins cher. Mais il y a différents modèles... Et je ne sais pas laquelle convient. Celle ci peut elle aller ?
> Merci d'avnce pour une réponse.



Oui, c'est exactement ce qu'il faut (comme caractéristiques)  

J'hésite encore entre la Corsair et la Kingston  

Alors vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## kissscool (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Pareil moi aussi j'ia un macbook et je veux passe à 1go voir 2go mais le prix est assez élevé. Je cherche donc le moins cher également.

Pour les Macbook les mémoires qu'il faut prendre ce sont des DDR2 PC5300 à 667 MHz c'est bien ca??

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ivanlefou (13 Décembre 2006)

bonsoir tous le monde,

j'ai un message pour les habitants de strasbourg et des environs,
je me suis acheté une barette de 1go de ram pour mon MBP a 119 au magasin surcouf.
c'est de la corsair ddr2 so-dimm pc-5300 à 667mhz

voila je trouve que c'est correct, vu que sur le site elle est a 135 et sur macway à 129

bonne soirée


----------



## budism (14 Décembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous.

J'ai switch&#233; sur powerboook G4 cadenc&#233; &#224; 1,67 fourni avec 512 de ram.

J'ai rajout&#233; dans le second slot disponible du dessus une barette corsair value 1Gb DDR2 PC4200 En 533Mhz conformement aux prescriptions du manuel.

Au bout d'un quart d'heure d'utilisation, l'ordi plante pour la premi&#232;re fois (l'&#233;cran se fige).

J'ai essay&#233; d'inverser les barettes de slot : plantage aussi.:mouais:

Apr&#233;s une mure r&#233;flexion j'ai install&#233; la corsair SEULE sur le slot du fond (&#224; la place de la 512 d'origine).:rose:

Surprise ca plante aussi!

Ma conclusion est la suivante: ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me d'incompatibilit&#233; entre les barettes memoires mais entre la barette corsair et le powerbook (je suis fort, je sais).

Donc :

-Soit le manuel est eron&#233;:rateau:

-Soit Corsair n'assure pas en mati&#232;re de compatibilit&#233; de leurs barettes avec les portables mac.:hein:

Votre avis?

Quand je pense que mon pote m'avait dit de prendre dan elec...


----------



## chandy (16 Décembre 2006)

une petite question, j'ai un macbook, et actuellement j'ai 2x256mo de ram, et les performances sont pas &#233;normes (il faut un certain temps apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre loguer pour pouvoir lancer des applications, certaines mettent &#233;norm&#233;ment de temps &#224; se lancer comme Word) bref...

Je voudrais passer &#224; au moins 1go, et je voulais savoir s'il fallait absolument utiliser 2 barettes identiques (pour une raison de dual channel peut &#234;tre ?) ou si je pouvais monter juste une barette de 1go, histoire d'avoir de la place pour 1go de plus dans l'avenir ? Est-ce que &#231;a a une influence sur les performances par rapport &#224; deux barettes (2x512) ?

Merci


----------



## fable (16 Décembre 2006)

chandy a dit:


> une petite question, j'ai un macbook, et actuellement j'ai 2x256mo de ram, et les performances sont pas &#233;normes (il faut un certain temps apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre loguer pour pouvoir lancer des applications, certaines mettent &#233;norm&#233;ment de temps &#224; se lancer comme Word) bref...
> 
> Je voudrais passer &#224; au moins 1go, et je voulais savoir s'il fallait absolument utiliser 2 barettes identiques (pour une raison de dual channel peut &#234;tre ?) ou si je pouvais monter juste une barette de 1go, histoire d'avoir de la place pour 1go de plus dans l'avenir ? Est-ce que &#231;a a une influence sur les performances par rapport &#224; deux barettes (2x512) ?
> 
> Merci


J'ai exactement le m&#234;me dilemme...
Je voudrais passer &#224; deux Go mais j'ai pas les moyens (pr&#232;s de 250e tout de m&#234;me), alors je voulais d'abord m&#234;ttre seulement une de 1Go et par apr&#232;s une autre...
Si elles ne sont pas de la m&#234;me marque, c'est grave ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## chandy (16 Décembre 2006)

après quelques recherches, j'ai lu "l'installation de deux barettes active le dual channel" donc je suppose qu'avec une seule barette ça doit fonctionner, mais sans bénéficier du dual channel !

Pour les deux barettes, a prioris si elles ont les mêmes caractéristiques (fréquence, norme) ça ne doit pas poser de problème en théorie, mais il vaut mieux faire attention et prendre de la mémoire de marque, et si possible le même modèle pour les deux. Les barettes noname ont tendance à être un peu foireuses, surtout si elles sont couplées avec d'autres !


----------



## budism (18 Décembre 2006)

RE

Salut aux chers membres de la communaut&#233;

Alors l&#224; bizard...

La m&#233;moire supl&#233;mentaire &#224; ajouter dans mon power book G4 est diff&#233;rente que les caracteristiques affich&#233;es dans mes informations syst&#232;me.

On me pr&#233;conise de la SO DIMM DDR2 PC2 4200 en 533 Mgz.
(j'ai post&#233; plus haut sur l'installation d'une barette supl&#233;mentaire de ce type en 1Gg corsair qui fait planter rest&#233; sans r&#233;ponse)

Alors que les informations syst&#232;me d&#233;tectent que la m&#233;moire est de la PC4200S mais en 444Mgz et non en 533. (j'insiste sur le 'S' apr&#233;s 4200)
Pourtant, la barette d'origine ne plante pas et elle est bien en 533 (c'est &#233;crit dessus) comme c'est idiqu&#233; dans le manuel.

Cela aurait-il un rapport avec mes probl&#232;mes d'&#233;cran qui se fige ou freeze lorsque j'ajoute de la memoire supl&#233;mentaire malgr&#233; qu'elle soit de la m&#234;me r&#233;f&#233;rence que celle d'origine mais finalement diff&#233;rente de celle d&#233;t&#233;ct&#233;e par mon syst&#232;me?.

Cela sachant qu'il existe des barettes hynix SODIMM DDR2 PC2 4200S en 444Mgz....
Les r&#233;f&#233;rences de ces barettes sont exactement conformes aux informations syst&#232;me affich&#233;es &#224; propos de la m&#233;moire d'origine install&#233;e qui tourne en 533.

Alors pourquoi, acheter des barettes de plus hautes fr&#233;quence que ce qu'elles sont r&#233;&#233;lement utilis&#233;es alors qu'il existe des barettes ayant les caracteristiques exactement les m&#234;mes que celles indiqu&#233;es par mon syst&#232;me?


----------



## iBapt (18 Décembre 2006)

Les mémoires des portables PowerPC c'est *ICI* 

Ici c'est les portables Intel, et il y a personne...


----------



## gibet_b (21 Décembre 2006)

J'ai le même dilemme que certains... Je voudrais augmenter la RAM de mon MacBook et j'hésite un peu. Quelqu'un a-t-il upgradé son MacBook à 1,25 Go ? La gain est-il conséquent ou bien la perte du Dual Channel contrebalance-t-il cet ajout de RAM ?

Je pense que faute de réponse, je vais tenter le coup : commander 1 Go de RAM chez MacWay et si je trouve que ça ne fonctionne pas mieux, j'en rachèterai un Go supplémentaire.


----------



## gibet_b (21 Décembre 2006)

J'ai une autre question : faut-il que les deux barettes soient exactement identiques pour conserver le Dual Channel ? Parce que, étant donné que j'ai 1,5 Go sur mon iMac (1 Go DAN ELEC + 512 d'origine), je pensais prendre les 512, les remplacer par une 256, acheter 512 de marque, et mettre les deux 512 (celle d'origine de l'iMac + celle à acheter) dans le MacBook ?

C'est bien la même mémoire dans les deux, je ne me trompe pas ?


----------



## iBapt (21 Décembre 2006)

Voila c'est fait, je viens d'acheter mes 2x1Go de RAM, c'est de la Corsair... j'éspère que ça va dépoter , je vous donnerais mes impressions...


----------



## desertea (21 Décembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Voila c'est fait, je viens d'acheter mes 2x1Go de RAM, c'est de la Corsair... j'éspère que ça va dépoter , je vous donnerais mes impressions...



Alors tes premières impressions.


----------



## iBapt (21 Décembre 2006)

desertea a dit:


> Alors tes premières impressions.



En fait, je me suis mal exprimé, quand je dis "acheter", je voulais dire "commander"   

mais dès que je la reçois, je vous dis comment c'est...


----------



## Nicolas.S (26 Décembre 2006)

Deux questions ?

La première : est ce bien des barettes de type : SODIMM DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 dont le macbook a besoin ?

Si oui pourquoi une barrette de ce type de surcroit une Kingston se retrouve à 75 euros chez alapage.com ici même.

L'image ne correspond pas non plus malgré le fait qu'il soit écrit dans les caractéristiques techniques : mémoires pou portables



Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer.


----------



## iBapt (26 Décembre 2006)

Nicolas.S a dit:


> Deux questions ?
> 
> La premi&#232;re : est ce bien des barettes de type : SODIMM DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 dont le macbook a besoin ?
> 
> ...



Salut, et bienvenu  

Cela me semble un prix "normal" pour une barette de 512MO (bien qu'un peut plus cher que les Discounteurs)


----------



## iBapt (2 Janvier 2007)

Voila, ma RAM est arrivé ce week end et je l'ai installer hier, le MacBook est beaucoup plus réactif avec 2GO (heureusement, vu le prix... ), c'est vraiment appréciable...


----------



## zcomzorro (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,j'ai achet&#233; 2Go de ram certifi&#233;e mac  ici http://www.thomann.de/fr/s0_dimm_1_gb_ddr2_667mhz.htm

Une fois mises elles ont tres bien march&#233;e pendant une douzaine de jour puis,plantage sous iMovie,ecran gris&#233; avec message en plusieurs langues au milieu: veuillez eteindre votre ordi et redemarrer.
Bon soit..et la impossible,a part en faisant ctrl+alt+P+R .sinon il reste bloqu&#233; &#233;cran gris sans pomme,en faisant le dong sans arret,ou tout noir..
et quand je fais la manip il y a des troubles video,des lignes de couleurs sur l'ecran qui disparaissent certaines fois et l'ordi semble bien fonctionner,mais impossible de redemarrer sur l'hardware test.chez clg ils me disent que c la memoire,mais comme j'avais pas mes barettes d'origines,je vais faire le test demain,elles sont chez mes parents.
Bref vous pensez qu'elles sont defectueuses ou bien c le modele qui n'est pas terrible?dans ce cas je demande un remboursement plutot qu'un echange.Merci.

Pour info j'ai un MacBook C2D 2Ghz.80Go etc.


----------



## snapscan (4 Janvier 2007)

Salut, 
une petite queston toute bête se pose a moi. J'ai macbook core duo acheté neuf sur le site apple. Comment savoir si j'ai 2*256 mo de ram ou une seule barette de 512 Mo. Je crois que c'est livré d'office avec 2*256 mais je n"en suis pas sûr.
Si quelqu'un peux me rensegner merci d'avance je n'arrive pas a trouver le rensegnement sur la doc.


----------



## iBapt (4 Janvier 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> Salut,
> une petite question toute bête se pose a moi. J'ai macbook core duo acheté neuf sur le site apple. Comment savoir si j'ai 2*256 mo de ram ou une seule barrette de 512 Mo. Je crois que c'est livré d'office avec 2*256 mais je n'en suis pas sûr.
> Si quelqu'un peux me renseigner merci d'avance je n'arrive pas a trouver le renseignement sur la doc.



C'est 2x256, toujours par 2x, les RAM vont, sur les MacBook...  

( Menu pomme, A propos de ce mac, Plus d'infos..., Mémoire )


----------



## fable (4 Janvier 2007)

Voilà, sur les conseils de qqun sur ce post j'ai commander ça: http://www.materiel.net/details_F2-5400PHU11GBSA.html pour 238euro (via UPS).
J'aimerais savoir si vous pensez que sa vrmt booster mon MB ?
Merci d'avance

@+ sous le bus


----------



## snapscan (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci iBapt, c'est que je suis switcheur sur mac (et content de l'être ) et j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre....
++


----------



## kiwi-kusai (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour je viens de m'inscrir et je possède la première génération de Macbook 2GHz avec 2x256 de ram.(quand je pense que pour les même prix il font la mémoire a 1giga directement...)
Utilisant souvent final cut carara et autre logiciel infographique,mon prof m'a dit de vite passer à 1giga...Car d'aprés ce que j'ai compris c'est une mémoire partagé et je ne peux même pas utiliser final vut qui me réclame au minimum 512 de ram (mais occupé en partie par d'autre logiciel)
Bref j'ai une question assez stupide:Est ce que il n'y a que deux emplacement sur les macbook pour les ram? (parceque sinon je n'ai qu'à en acheter une de 512 en plus et ce serait cool)Mais bon on m'a conseillé d'acheter 1Giga et pour que ce soit rentable,vendre les deux barette de 256...Mais vue que beaucoup de gens achètent du 1giga au minimum savez vous si c'est facile à revendre et si c'est compatible avec des Mac fixes?
Merci
P.S:question technique,je ne comprend pas DDR2 SDRAM (je sais juste que c'esy la mémoire mais...je suis débutante en la matière.)


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Il y a bien deux emplacements pour les barrettes.
Je te conseille de garder tes barettes de 256 Mo en cas de problème.....

et sinon, tu peux acheter une barette de 1 Go comme ça lorsque tu voudras passer à 2 Go, tu n'auras plus qu'à racheter une barettes de 1 Go.
Car si tu achètes 2 x 512 tu devras encore tout changer si un jour tu veux augmenter la ram.

Cordialement,

Pharmacos


----------



## fable (8 Janvier 2007)

kiwi-kusai a dit:


> Bonjour je viens de m'inscrir et je poss&#232;de la premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration de Macbook 2GHz avec 2x256 de ram.(quand je pense que pour les m&#234;me prix il font la m&#233;moire a 1giga directement...)
> Utilisant souvent final cut carara et autre logiciel infographique,mon prof m'a dit de vite passer &#224; 1giga...Car d'apr&#233;s ce que j'ai compris c'est une m&#233;moire partag&#233; et je ne peux m&#234;me pas utiliser final vut qui me r&#233;clame au minimum 512 de ram (mais occup&#233; en partie par d'autre logiciel)
> Bref j'ai une question assez stupide:Est ce que il n'y a que deux emplacement sur les macbook pour les ram? (parceque sinon je n'ai qu'&#224; en acheter une de 512 en plus et ce serait cool)Mais bon on m'a conseill&#233; d'acheter 1Giga et pour que ce soit rentable,vendre les deux barette de 256...Mais vue que beaucoup de gens ach&#232;tent du 1giga au minimum savez vous si c'est facile &#224; revendre et si c'est compatible avec des Mac fixes?
> Merci
> P.S:question technique,je ne comprend pas DDR2 SDRAM (je sais juste que c'esy la m&#233;moire mais...je suis d&#233;butante en la mati&#232;re.)


-Tes barettes seront dur &#224; vendre
-Je te conseil de m&#234;me pass&#233; &#224; deux fois 1go (passe faire un tour chez materiel.net, j'ai trouv&#233; de la bonne ram pour 240e frais de port vers la belgique compris, de la Gskill)
-oui il n'y que 2 port pr la ram
-la m&#233;moire il te faut de la DDR2 en format SDRAM en 200 pins (broches in french) et avec un vitesse de 667mhz (on note les m&#233;moires de cette vitesse PC5300)

J'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair et pr&#233;cis, h&#233;site pas &#224; poser encore des question !

ps: pour ce qui est de la m&#233;moire partag&#233;, vu que la carte graphique des MB sont int&#233;gr&#233; et &#233;galement &#224; m&#233;moire partag&#233;, dans ton boulot je te (re) conseil encore de vraiment pass&#233; &#224; 2Go car comme &#231;a OSX sera vrmt confortable tes logiciels tourneront sans ralentissements et ta carte graphique va y gagn&#233; aussi un peu.
voil&#224; voil&#224;


----------



## fable (8 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il y a bien deux emplacements pour les barrettes.
> Je te conseille de garder tes barettes de 256 Mo en cas de problème.....
> ...



Je vois que Pharmacos m'a doublé


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> Je vois que Pharmacos m'a doublé



Tu vois bien :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## polobook (8 Janvier 2007)

salut les mecs, vous pensez que ca c'est bon ? 
http://www.materiel.net/details_DDR2-667-1024.html

ou vaut il mieux ca ? 
http://www.materiel.net/details_VS1GSDS667D2.html
http://www.materiel.net/details_F2-5400PHU11GBSA.html


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Janvier 2007)

polobook a dit:


> salut les mecs, vous pensez que ca c'est bon ?
> http://www.materiel.net/details_DDR2-667-1024.html
> 
> ou vaut il mieux ca ?
> ...



Et bien pour moi je prendrai la corsair quoique moi j'ai acheté de la noname.......de toute façon tu peux les renvoyer si elles ne fonctionnent pas !
Donc tu fais au mieux avec ton portefeuille


----------



## polobook (8 Janvier 2007)

reponse ultrarapide !!!
je pense que vais acheter celle là :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...re-portable-SO-DIMM-DDR2-1024-Mo-PC5300.htm#4
elle a de bons commentaires sur le site, et j'ai jamais eu aucun probleme avec rueducommerce...  comme je prends ce disque dur en plus... 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...120-Go-5400-tr-min-8-Mo-2-5-pour-portable.htm
ca va etre nickel...


----------



## kiwi-kusai (9 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> -Tes barettes seront dur à vendre
> -Je te conseil de même passé à deux fois 1go (passe faire un tour chez materiel.net, j'ai trouvé de la bonne ram pour 240e frais de port vers la belgique compris, de la Gskill)
> -oui il n'y que 2 port pr la ram
> -la mémoire il te faut de la DDR2 en format SDRAM en 200 pins (broches in french) et avec un vitesse de 667mhz (on note les mémoires de cette vitesse PC5300)
> ...


 


Merci beaucoup la réponse et clair et rapide.
Je pense que le vendeur a abusé de ma crédulité en me le vendant alors que j'ai bien précisé que c'était surtout pour des travaux infographique lourd tel que montage et 3d..(il a du voir que j'avais pas les moyens pour un plus puissant lol).J'ai été un peu pressée pour acheter mon macbook et pourtant j'ai attendu car je voulais le I book et on m'avait demander d'attendre..Donc j'ai attendu 1ans la sortis du macbook ( et économie de job énervant) et jsuis triste de voir que 6 mois aprés mon achat,pour le même prix j'aurais pu avoir 1giga.
cela dit au moin je comprend toiut sur mon pac...C'est en se trompant qu'on comprend faut croir lol
En tout bha merci et j'attend les prochaines économies pour achter au moin 1giga et la deuxième plus tard.

Sinon pour les prix que la plupart des gens citent sur le forum,cela me semble plutot cher par rapport au prix dont m'avait parlé mon prof.Environ 100 euro pour 1Giga..sachant que les premiers prix pour 1giga sont à 70euro...cela dit la qualité ne doit pas être bonne...
Enfin bon je ne vais pas me précipiter cette fois et voir tous les sites que vous proposer.

merci encore


----------



## gibet_b (9 Janvier 2007)

kiwi-kusai a dit:


> Merci beaucoup la réponse et clair et rapide.
> Je pense que le vendeur a abusé de ma crédulité en me le vendant alors que j'ai bien précisé que c'était surtout pour des travaux infographique lourd tel que montage et 3d..(il a du voir que j'avais pas les moyens pour un plus puissant lol).J'ai été un peu pressée pour acheter mon macbook et pourtant j'ai attendu car je voulais le I book et on m'avait demander d'attendre..Donc j'ai attendu 1ans la sortis du macbook ( et économie de job énervant) et jsuis triste de voir que 6 mois aprés mon achat,pour le même prix j'aurais pu avoir 1giga.
> cela dit au moin je comprend toiut sur mon pac...C'est en se trompant qu'on comprend faut croir lol
> En tout bha merci et j'attend les prochaines économies pour achter au moin 1giga et la deuxième plus tard.
> ...



C'est normal que 6 mois après, tu trouves mieux pour le même prix... C'est la dure loi de l'informatique, et des nouvelles technologie en général. Ça se voit peut-être davantage chez Apple, car la gamme d'ordinateur est plus restreinte que dans le monde PC, mais c'est partout pareil. Si tu avais attendu 6 mois, cela aurait été la même chose 6 mois après. A attendre toujours mieux, on achète jamais. Donc, n'aie pas de regret ! Je te le dis d'autant plus librement que moi aussi j'ai un macbook de 1ère génération.


----------



## oziris (10 Janvier 2007)

Existe t-il une réelle différence de performances entre les différentes marques de mémoire pour MacBook Pro Intel?

La mémoire Apple/Hynix coute près de 2 fois plus cher que les mémoires Corsair et Kingston? Crédule comme je suis, je me doute qu'il y a une raison.

Si je dois acheter une mémoire autre que celle de l'Apple Store, quelle marque me conseillez-vous? Et quelle marque me déconseillez-vous?

Merci d'avance à tous et bonne année 

-m


----------



## fable (10 Janvier 2007)

Je suis pour dire que je suis passé en 2go (Gskill de materiel.net) et c'est top tout c'est bien passsé !!!


----------



## loubommeir (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
j'envisage d'acheter un MBP intel 17" très prochainement dans le but de faire de la zic (M.A.O.) mais j'hésite entre de 2 et 3 GO de RAM. Sur l'apple Store, ils facturent le MBP 3 GO 580 de plus que le 2GO!!! Ce qui est énorme.

La barrette seule de 1 GO est facturée 180 sur le même site. Du coup j'y comprends rien et voici les questions que je me pose?

- Si j'achète le MBP 2GO, est-ce que je pourrai lui rajouter ultérieurement 1GO si besoin ou est-ce que mon ordi ne sera pas évolutif?
- Pouquoi une telle différence de prix entre le le 2GO et le 3GO? Est-elle justifiée?
-Si quelqu'un fait de la M.A.O., peut-il me dire s'il vaut mieux 3GO ou si 2GO suffisent pour faire du son? 

Merci pour vos futures réponses, je débute et elles me seront très précieuses car vu le prix du matos je n'ai pas trop envie de me planter à l'achat. A plus sur MacG.


----------



## GuyomT (11 Janvier 2007)

J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice.

A tout ceux qui comme moi souhaite booster leur MacBook à 2Go mais qui n'en n'ont pas encore les moyens, sachez que je suis allé me renseigner ce matin auprès d'un revendeur Apple (CLG informatique à Lyon).
Le vendeur m'a certifié qu'il était possible de ne mettre qu'*une seule barrette* d'1 Go dans un premier temps, en attendant de pouvoir s'offrir la seconde.

> Seule conséquence "_négative_", la perte du dual channel. 
En même temps cela n'affligera pas un handicap lourd au MacBook et ses performances seront meilleures qu'en 2x256 Mo.
De plus le vendeur m'a affirmé que la carte mère ne sera en rien détériorée par ce déséquilibre de ram.

Voilà pour l'info, si ça peut aider


----------



## loubommeir (14 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous, quelqu'un pourrait-il répondre aux questions que j'ai posé dans mon précédent message svp. Je suis sur le point de commander et je ne sais toujours pas quoi faire avec la RAM. Merci d'avance les gars et les filles.


----------



## gibet_b (15 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour signaler que j'ai mis 2x512 Kingston, commandé chez materiel.net, et que ça change déjà la vie, même si avec 2 Go, je devine que ça doit être parfait.


----------



## igates® (15 Janvier 2007)

loubommeir a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'envisage d'acheter un MBP intel 17" très prochainement dans le but de faire de la zic (M.A.O.) mais j'hésite entre de 2 et 3 GO de RAM. Sur l'apple Store, ils facturent le MBP 3 GO 580 de plus que le 2GO!!! Ce qui est énorme.
> 
> La barrette seule de 1 GO est facturée 180 sur le même site. Du coup j'y comprends rien et voici les questions que je me pose?
> ...




salut

sur le mbp 17 c'est 2x 1 go donc les 2 slots sont utilisés. pas la peine de passer à 3go à ce prix. patiente le temps qu'on trouve des barrettes de 2 go et tu revendras l'autre barette de 1 go excédentaire.


----------



## loubommeir (15 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais suivre ton conseil et prendre le MBP avec 2Go. Salut.


----------



## GuyomT (15 Janvier 2007)

Excellent choix !
le MPB est une vraie machine de guerre 
Rien ne te résistera, surtout avec 2Go !


----------



## polobook (24 Janvier 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice.
> 
> A tout ceux qui comme moi souhaite booster leur MacBook à 2Go mais qui n'en n'ont pas encore les moyens, sachez que je suis allé me renseigner ce matin auprès d'un revendeur Apple (CLG informatique à Lyon).
> Le vendeur m'a certifié qu'il était possible de ne mettre qu'*une seule barrette* d'1 Go dans un premier temps, en attendant de pouvoir s'offrir la seconde.
> ...



Merci du conseil, pour moi ce sera une barrette a la fois.
j'ai mis aujourd'hui ma premiere barrette de 1 go sur mon macbook... et puis j'en mettrais une seconde dans un mois ou deux...
Pour l'instant j'ai pas l'impression que c'est beaucoup plus rapide, le lancement de la mule rame toujours... j'ai donc 1,25go de mémoire vive !


----------



## GuyomT (24 Janvier 2007)

polobook a dit:


> c'est beaucoup plus rapide, le lancement de la mule rame toujours... j'ai donc 1,25go de m&#233;moire vive !



A&#239;e, &#231;a m'emb&#234;te si tu regrette ton achat (m&#234;me si la situation est temporaire en attendant la deuxi&#232;me barrette).
Dans mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent post, je n'ai fait que r&#233;p&#233;ter ce que le vendeur m'a indiqu&#233; et conseill&#233;.

Du coup moi aussi, j'ai command&#233; une barrette d'1 Go en attendant de pouvoir passer &#224; 2Go. 
Ma commande devrait arriver ces jours-ci... J'esp&#232;re constater un gain de performance et pouvoir faire tourner plusieurs appli simultan&#233;ment sans autant gal&#233;rer que maintenant.


P.S : Tu ne vois pas de diff&#233;rence sur le temps d'allumage et le lancement d'applications telles que iPhoto, iTunes ou Firefox ?


----------



## steiner (24 Janvier 2007)

C'est normal que amule ram un peu c'est pas top comme logiciel et c'est pas adapt&#233; du tout au mac intel.
Pour ce qui est de la ram : 
Je me souviens qu'on ma tjrs conseill&#233; de mettre deux barrettes de taille identique car cela fontionne bcp mieux ainsi une histoire de dual channel je sais plus exactement


----------



## GuyomT (24 Janvier 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la ram :
> Je me souviens qu'on ma tjrs conseill&#233; de mettre deux barrettes de taille identique car cela fontionne bcp mieux ainsi une histoire de dual channel je sais plus exactement



Tout &#224; fait, dans l'id&#233;al il faut : 2 barrettes de tailles et de marques identiques ...
Sauf que dans la r&#233;alit&#233; les sous me manquent. 
C'est pourquoi je m'en &#233;tait remis &#224; l'avis d'un vendeur d'un Apple Center qui m'avait certifi&#233; que le fait d''ajouter une seule barrette n'a pour cons&#233;quence que la perte du dual channel (soit environ 10&#37; de la Ram totale) ...

Donc en attendant de pouvoir me payer la petite soeur de la barrette que je vais recevoir tr&#232;s prochainement, je croise les doigts pour voir une diff&#233;rence avec ma configuration actuelle (2x256 Mo)


----------



## steiner (24 Janvier 2007)

bon courage pour l'attente alors


----------



## T-One (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac intel Core2Duo 17" (pas le mod&#232;le de base, le juste un peu miex )...et j'aimerais mettre un peu plus de RAM dedans.
J'ai trouver &#231;a sur Ebay a un prix tr&#232;s interessant chez un vendeur chez qui j'ai deja a plusieurs reprises commander des cartes m&#233;moires sans aucun soucis.
Pourriez-vous me dire si cette m&#233;moire est compatible et si Kingston c'est bien compatible avec les Macs :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/1GB-Kingston-PC2...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ108228QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## cbo74 (25 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de changer mes deux 256 contre 2 x 512 et je ne vois aucune différence.

Par contre, mon problème à l'origine c'est que imovie quitte sans cesse, et maintenant, plus moyen d'ajouter une simple transition, dans un petit diaporama ! Je pensais que je n'avais pas assez de mémoire...

Quelqu'un à une idée ?http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## GuyomT (25 Janvier 2007)

T-One a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iMac intel Core2Duo 17" (pas le modèle de base, le juste un peu miex )...et j'aimerais mettre un peu plus de RAM dedans.
> J'ai trouver ça sur Ebay a un prix très interessant chez un vendeur chez qui j'ai deja a plusieurs reprises commander des cartes mémoires sans aucun soucis.
> ...




Salut T-one, tu n'es pas dans le bon topic, ici c'est un spécial MacBook.
Pour davantage de conseille sur l'optimisation de ton iMac tu devrais aller dans cette rubrique


----------



## T-One (25 Janvier 2007)

Merci je n'avais pas fait gaffe, j'ai reposter dans le bon topic.


----------



## BuGG (25 Janvier 2007)

Pour info j'ai remplac&#233; une des barrettes de 256 Mo de mon MB par une de 1Go de chez rue du commerce (cf. mon post plus haut) et &#231;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien et surtout mieux qu'avant, surtout pour l'utilisation de la suite Office qui devient nettement plus agr&#233;able.


----------



## GuyomT (25 Janvier 2007)

Que de contradiction au sein de cette page :mouais: :

Dans la catégorie 2x512 Mo : gibet_b  vs. cbo74
Dans la catégorie 1Go+256 Mo : Polobook vs. BuGG

Seule la catégorie 2x1Go met tout le monde d'accord.
Bref à chaque utilisateur sa config'.


----------



## GuyomT (25 Janvier 2007)

ça y est, j'ai reçu ma barrette !
Je suis donc à présent avec 1,256 Go de ram et franchement je la vois la différence 

Allumage plus rapide, lancement de plusieurs applications les doigts dans le nez et surtout le fait de pouvoir changer d'utilisateurs à tout moment en un claquement de doigts.

Pas mécontent de cette nouvelle acquisition 
avis au amateurs


----------



## GuyomT (26 Janvier 2007)

24 heures après l'installation de ma barrette et après plusieurs d'utilisation intensive, je peux vous confirmer qu'entre 2x256 Mo et 1,256 Go de ram c'est le jour et la nuit. :love:

Plus aucune roue de la mort, Exposé s'affiche instantanément, changement de session immédiat, 
Bref que du bonheur.


----------



## i'm from barcelona (29 Janvier 2007)

bj ..est ce qq'un peut me confirmer qu'il n'y a que deux slots pour les barrettes de ram sur les macbook?? merci


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

i'm from barcelona a dit:


> bj ..est ce qq'un peut me confirmer qu'il n'y a que deux slots pour les barrettes de ram sur les macbook?? merci



il suffit de lire


----------



## chnies (6 Février 2007)

bonjour,
je voudrais acheter une barette pny 1go à la Fnac, pouvez-vous me confirmer qu'elle compatible avec mon macbookpro ?
merci


----------



## béber1 (9 Février 2007)

va voir sur cet autre fil, sur la même question : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4163900#post4163900
DDR2 (SO-DIMM) à 667Mhz PC2-5300


----------



## iBapt (16 Février 2007)

chnies a dit:


> bonjour,
> je voudrais acheter une barette pny 1go &#224; la Fnac, pouvez-vous me confirmer qu'elle compatible avec mon macbookpro ?
> merci



Je connais pas les PNY, les spec. sont ok. Sinon, j'ai install&#233; celles-ci sur mon MacBook et il marche du tonnerre.


----------



## MotOwn (25 Février 2007)

+1 la Ram Corsair c'est vraiment de la valeur sur,pour en avoir mis dans mon anciens Pc... Enfin pour le moment j'ai toujours les 1go fourni par Apple sur mon Macbook , mais je vais bientot le booster &#224; 2 go,  je pense prendre celle-l&#224; aussi, d'ailleurs sympale lien, le prix est plutot bon!


----------



## carbonim (1 Mars 2007)

Me suis tromp&#233; de sujet, dsl


----------



## Mister Salembier (3 Mars 2007)

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire, depuis peu, d'un macbook 1.83 GHz intel core 2 duo avec 512 mo de mémoire répartie comme suit:
Bank 0 / DIMM0 256 Mo DDR2 sdRam
Bank 1 / DIMM1 256 Mo DDR2 sdRam

Ma question est la suivante: quel type de mémoire puis-je ajouter sur cette configuration et combien ? 
En outre, au niveau achat en ligne, quel site recommandez-vous ?
Merci dès à présent pour vos futures réponses


----------



## GuyomT (3 Mars 2007)

L'encyclop&#233;die des m&#233;moires des portable Apple.


Et un lien vers les barrettes de ram pour MacBook vendues par MacWay (excellent site, fiable et comp&#233;titif)

P.S : il faut que tu choisisses MacBook dans le volet d&#233;roulant pour filtrer les r&#233;sultats


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

Notre ami Kreck à passé cette annonce dans le topic "Dons de Mac" du forum classic-Mac.

Pour info, lui reste actuellement les deux barrettes de 256 Mo, il s'agit de ce type de Ram :







Si quelqu'un est intéressé, contactez le par MP.


----------



## Griff (21 Mars 2007)

Voilà j'ai un problème et je dois le résoudre vite !

J'ai acheté cette mémoire pour mon Macbook Intel Core (Pas le 2) mais elle ne fonctionne pas et j'aimerais savoir si c'est un problème de compatibilité:

http://www.samsung.com/products/sem...RAM/Component/1Gbit/K4T1G084QC/K4T1G084QC.htm

Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

Griff a dit:


> Voilà j'ai un problème et je dois le résoudre vite !
> 
> J'ai acheté cette mémoire pour mon Macbook Intel Core (Pas le 2) mais elle ne fonctionne pas et j'aimerais savoir si c'est un problème de compatibilité:
> 
> ...



Laquelle ? sur la page de ton lien, il y en a 4 :

K4T1G044QC-ZC(L)F7
K4T1G044QC-ZC(L)E6
K4T1G044QC-ZC(L)D5
K4T1G044QC-ZC(L)CC

Celle qui convient à ton MacBook, c'est la seconde (qui se termine par E6). La première (F7) pourrait peut-être fonctionner, mais pas sûr.


----------



## Griff (21 Mars 2007)

C'est celle-ci:

http://www.samsung.com/Products/Sem...RAM/Component/1Gbit/K4T1G084QA/K4T1G084QA.htm

et le suffixe: ZCE6

Voila !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

Donc, &#224; priori, c'est la bonne. Maintenant, elle existe en trois configurations (4, 8 ou 16 puces). Il est possible que les Mac Intel n'acceptent pas toutes ces configs, sinon, c'est qu'elle est d&#233;fectueuse. Je ne vois que ces deux hypoth&#232;ses.


----------



## Griff (21 Mars 2007)

Le truc c'est que quand j'entre la barrete dans une des slots, j'ouvre ... on attends le bruit du Macbook, on a un flash blanc à l'écran et ensuite l'écran reste noir!

Sinon c'est la 8 puces....


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

Alors, elle doit &#234;tre d&#233;fectueuse : Retour sous garantie ?


----------



## Griff (21 Mars 2007)

Non... :S c'est le probl&#232;me... Est-ce que c'est ch&#232;r de faire r&#233;parer de la m&#233;moire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

Griff a dit:


> Non... :S c'est le problème... Est-ce que c'est chèr de faire réparer de la mémoire?



Ça ne se répare pas, ça se change.


----------



## Griff (21 Mars 2007)

Alors si je n'ai pas de garanti, je dois en racheter une autre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

Ben voui ! Maintenant, Kreck donnait il y a peu 512 Mo de Ram de m&#234;me type (2x256), voit peut-&#234;tre avec lui ?


----------



## Griff (21 Mars 2007)

Je voulais mettre une 1Go dans mon portable... j'ai déjà 512mo dedans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

Si tu en prenais une, &#231;a te donnerait l'occasion de le passer &#224; 768 Mo sans frais autre que ceux, &#233;ventuels, d'exp&#233;dition), c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal !


----------



## kaos (25 Mars 2007)

On ne peut pas mettre plus de ram sur les carte graphiques de macbook ? je n ai jamais vu de discution à ce sujet ... la VRAM est soudée sur la carte graphique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2007)

kaos a dit:


> On ne peut pas mettre plus de ram sur les carte graphiques de macbook ? je n ai jamais vu de discution &#224; ce sujet ... la VRAM est soud&#233;e sur la carte graphique ?



Il n'y a pas de VRam sur les MacBook ! Le chip Intel utilise une partie (en principe param&#233;trable) de la Ram pour la vid&#233;o, comme sur certains portables PC de bas de gamme (et m&#234;me quelques PC de bureau je crois). 

Par ailleurs, sur ces Mac, il n'y a pas de carte graphique &#224; proprement parler, c'est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; la carte m&#232;re. Seuls les PowerMac disposent d'une carte ind&#233;pendante enfich&#233;e sur un port AGP.


----------



## kaos (25 Mars 2007)

:rose:


----------



## carbonim (26 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question, savez vous si en allant en boutique, chez macway, ils vous monte les barrettes?

Et par rapport a la garantie, si on change la mémoire, on perd la garantie? meme si  je passe par maccway?

Merci


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2007)

je pense pas que tu perdes la garantie pour le changement de ram .. mais le hd y a des chances ...

Monte la ram toi meme c est tres simple et tu peux pas te tromper  faut bien mettre les mains dedans et fait confiance a apple puisqu ils ont tout fait pour faciliter le changement de ram et de hd maintenant ..


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mars 2007)

Surtout que la minpulation est detaill&#233;e dans la documentation apple livr&#233;e avec les portables, c'est donc qu'elle ne fait pas perdre la garantie


----------



## kaos (27 Mars 2007)

aujourd'hui avoir peur de monter de la ram c est un peu comme flipper de mettre une carte mémmoire dans un apareil photo ou une carte sim dans un téléphone ......


----------



## muhyidin (31 Mars 2007)

salut,

que vaut la ram samsung ou kingston vendue sur un celebre site d'encheres? Parce que bon la difference de prix est vraiment enorme et les barrettes sont garanties a vie.

Merci


----------



## kissscool (30 Avril 2007)

bonjour à tous je veux rajouter de la ram à mon macbook et je voudrais savoir si cette ram est bien compatible avec le macbook.

Mémoire DDR2 PC5300 Value pour portables - 1024Mo (667Mhz) - Cas 5

caractéristiques:

Type :	DDR2
Format :	So-Dimm
Norme :	PC2-5300 - 667 Mhz
Fréquence :	667Mhz
Capacité :	1024Mo
Cas :	Cas 5

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Avril 2007)

Elle est de quelle marque? Je te d&#233;conseille la "noname", pr&#233;f&#232;res plut&#244;t une m&#233;moire de marque (Crucial, Corsair, Kingston, ou Hynix)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Avril 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Elle est de quelle marque? Je te déconseille la "noname", préfères plutôt une mémoire de marque (Crucial, Corsair, Kingston, ou Hynix)



Moi j'ai de la nonam et elle est parfaite


----------



## kissscool (30 Avril 2007)

la mémoire que j'ai décrite est de la corsair.
J'aimerais donc savoir si c'est bien compatible

merci


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Mai 2007)

Tu peux y aller je pense qu'elle ne posera pas de soucis.


----------



## iBapt (3 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,

Voici un bon plan (enfin je pense) pour tous ceux qui veulent upgrader leur MacBook (Pro)  
J'ai mis 2x1Go sur mon MacBook et c'est nickel 
Faut en profiter, il parait que le prix de la RAM va augmenter...


----------



## stefdefrejus (4 Mai 2007)

Celle-ci vient de rejoindre mon MacBook à la place des 2x256 d'origine. Aucun souci à signaler il est transfiguré


----------



## MamaCass (4 Mai 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Voici un bon plan (enfin je pense) pour tous ceux qui veulent upgrader leur MacBook (Pro)
> J'ai mis 2x1Go sur mon MacBook et c'est nickel
> Faut en profiter, il parait que le prix de la RAM va augmenter...



En effet très bon plan, profitez en


----------



## kissscool (4 Mai 2007)

Yeah c'est très sympa de filer des liens comme ca.

Merci


----------



## blakken (11 Mai 2007)

Moi je me suis acheté 2 barrettes de 1 go de marque corsair sur materiel.net j'attends la livraison.Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si le passage 1go>2go vaut le coup ou pas?
C'est sur que c'est un peu bete cette question vu que je les ai acheté mais je croise les doigts qu'au niveau de parallels ça va moins ramer.De toute façon j'ai un droit de renvoi sous une semaine je crois.
Si quelqu'un cherche 2 barettes mac d'origine,je vais probablement les mettre en vente


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Salut blakken,

Mac OS X va forcement profiter de cet ajout de ram, tu verras la diff&#233;rence


----------



## blakken (11 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut blakken,
> 
> Mac OS X va forcement profiter de cet ajout de ram, tu verras la diff&#233;rence



en terme de velocit&#233; ou de nombre de programmes ouvrables en meme temps?Ce que je constate c'est qu'avec l'ouverture d'itunes,firefox(qq fenetres) et de lancement de parallels je peux faire une croix sur l'ergonomie  &#231;a rame &#224; chaque fois que je change de fenetre(avec 1go) ne parlons meme pas de photoshop


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Photoshop n'est pas en UB (universal binary) donc ca consomme &#233;norm&#233;ment de ram.
iTunes consomme de plus en plus j'ai l'impression... 

Avec deux gigas de ram, ca ne devrait plus ramer.

Avec deux gigas (sur mon macpro) j'ai dreamweaver, photoshop, illustrator, mail, safari, transmit, itunes et d'autres plus petits programmes et &#231;a ne rame pas.

(v&#233;rifie &#233;galement ton espace disque : minimum 10&#37; de l'espace total doit rester libre)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> PAvec deux gigas de ram, ca ne devrait plus ramer.



Plus y a de Ram moins ça rame ... Bravo, Mama !


----------



## BidoN974 (11 Mai 2007)

bonjour a tous, jsuis le petit nouveau et attention je pense que je vais etre assez chiant avec toutes mes questions mais tout d'abord, j'expose la situation !

j'y connais pas grand chose mais j'aimerais switcher bientot (oui je pense attendre la nouvelle version des macbook,si nouvelle version il y a, donc je ne sais pas encore quand je vais switcher) mais je viens de tomber sur une affaire en or (qui dur pas longtemp forcement)

je m'explique, j'aimerais savoir si cette barettes de ram est compatible avec les macbook d'aujourd'hui et de demain(? santa rosa,non ?maybe)

ps: jai vue qu'il ya un topic mais je n'est pas trouver ma reponse !! 

descriptif :


marque HP DDR2 667MHz(PC2-5300) 2go SODIMM 200 broches
Emballage sous blister Garantie 1 an retour atelier

le cout de cette barettes faut le cout alors je me demande si il faut que je me jette dessus ou que si sa sert a rien car a ce prix la je peux m'en acheter 2 pour passer donc a 4go !

sinon pensez vous que les macbook (ou la prochiane generation) est bien pour moi qui fait du : dreamweaver photoshop montage video encodage (sa va de soi) etc... jeux mais je sais que les macbook ne sont pas fait pour sa !!

sinon a oui ! (je vous avait prevenu que je serais chian)

je pense m'acheter un disque dur externe 2.5pouces

j'aimerais donc acheter un DD 7200trs/min et un boitier pour apres, quand j'orais mon macbook (car oui c'est sur j'en aurais un windows me soule et mac a l'air exelement,bref)
pour ensuite interchanger les DD (remplacer le interne 5400trs par celui qui est en externe aujourd'hui (je vous rapelle que je n'est pas encore de mac, sa sera pour bientot, hien ! vous suivez ? mais le DDE je le voudrais pour tres bientot donc quel boitier et DD me conseiller vous pour faire ce que je viens de d'écrire !

1er temps pour faire un DDE 
2eme temps achat du macbook et remplacement des 2 DD (externe vers interne ..)

jepere avoir été clair (je suis plutot du genre a m'embrouiller !


en tout cas, je vous remerci d'avoir lu ce message (car si vous lisez cette phrase c'est que vous avez tout lu et que vous ete des champions )


je vous remerci une fois de plus, en esperant ne pas avoir trop ecrit en sms ou avec des fautes (oui je sais y'en a plien mais j'ai pas beaucoup de temps et jsuis nul en FR)

merci encore !!


----------



## sebdag (18 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de trouver ceci sur Materiel.net !  

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/22384-Value_Select_SO_DIMM_DDRII_1_Go_PC5300.html
de plus sur macway je ne vois pas du tout les même prix.
Une erreur ? ou suis-je en retard d'un mois ?

Merci pour vos eclaircissements.
Pour repondre au message précedent. à BidoN974, ton post doit peut être aller vers switcher ?
sinon pour t'aider tu trouveras ce que tu veux ici : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/
A


----------



## Klakinoumi (27 Mai 2007)

@ Sebdag : Je viens de commander 2go de Gskill pour mon macbook &#224; 69 &#8364;  le kit, je ne pense pas que ce soit une erreur de prix


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mai 2007)

je te deconseille d'acheter 4Go de Ram pour ton ordi, aux deriniere nouvelles il n'en supporte que 2 Max, fait donc bien attention


----------



## WITER (2 Juin 2007)

Bonjour je vien de lire un poste sur lE macbook non pro, comme quoi il peut prendre 3 gigas de RAM (1*1+1*2). Quelqu'un a t'il deja testé sur son macbook non pro cette configuration ?
Je rappel que selon appel le macbook ne monte qu' a 2gigas de ram
Merci d avance pour vos reponses


----------



## arcank (2 Juin 2007)

Le MacBook ne supporte au max qeu deux barettes de 1Go, dixit le site d'Apple.

Le prix sur Mat&#233;riel.net est hallucinant. M'en vais commander une deuxi&#232;me de 1Go 

Pour le DD externe, je vais ptet prendre aussi sur Materiel.net:
ce boitier: http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Boitiers_externes/25885-BX_E21CS.html
J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; en Firewire mais c'est g&#233;n&#233;ralement 30&#8364; de plus

et le disque: probablement un Seagate 120Go pour 83&#8364; ou un 160Go
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/27724-SpinPoint_M80_160_Go_SATA.html

Une id&#233;e sur la qualit&#233; des Samsung ?


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2007)

Les disques dur samsung actuels sont les meilleurs du march&#233;s (contrairement aux id&#233;ees recues....)  FOnce donc ! !


----------



## arghnitrox (7 Juin 2007)

Le prix des memoire chez materiel.net a augmenter de 69 &#8364; a 80 &#8364; pour *G.Skill SO-DIMM DDR2 2 x 1 Go PC5400 *

durant cette nuit  et risque de continuer  m'a confirmer un commercial.


----------



## len73 (11 Juin 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

Je viens de récupérer un MacBook Pro 2.33Ghz en 17" (version précédente de la dernière MAJ) et, comtpe tenu du prix de la RAM actuellement, je m'interroge sur ses capacités.

Il me semble, de mémoire )) que le MBP précédent ne pouvait dépasser les 3Go de RAM. Actuellement, ma machine en compte 2 (2*1, je suppose). 

Pensez-vous :

1) Que l'ajout d'1Go soit intéressant (travail en Free-lance dans la comm visuelle : Toshop, Illustrator, Dream, iTunes, Mail en simultané) ?
2) Que la machine supporte 2*2Go, comme la dernière génération récemment sortie ?

D'avance merci pour vos commentaires.

Bonne journée,

Len


----------



## garyS02 (16 Juin 2007)

1) Si tu penses que &#231;a rame encore et &#224; cause de la m&#233;moire prends de la m&#233;moire, sinon un disque dur firewire. ou interne 7200t selon ta garantie et tes sous.
2) Je crois que ta machine ne peut pas recevoir + de 3go c'est seulement avec la plateforme santa rosa.

J'ai une question: quelle est la marque de la DDR2 en 2GO pr&#233;sente dans les nouveaux MBP 15", le type et la r&#233;f&#233;rence exacte svp? 
On peut mettre quoi comme m&#233;moire?

Merci


----------



## obi wan (16 Juin 2007)

Si ça peut aider des gens... j'ai installé en début d'aprem 2 barrettes de 1Go corsair value select achetée 40 euros l'une chez topachat dans un macbook core2duo 2GHz tout neuf, et tout fonctionne nickel.

J'ai eu un peu peur quand j'ai sorti la premiere barrette d'origine parce que la fente qui est sur la gauche des connecteurs est beaucoup plus large que sur la ram corsair où elle fait à peine 1mm, mais ça rentre nickel.

Faut quand meme sacrément bien appuyer pour les faire rentrer ces barrettes... mais les originales c'est pareil j'ai essayé de les remettre pour voir avant d'oser appuyer sur les corsair  .

Il y a un petit coussinet collé sur la barre métallique qui cache la ram, il faut bien prendre soin de le remettre correctement dans son logement avant de revisser la barre.

Les vis qui maintiennent ladite barre métallique à coussinet sont très petite et il est très facile de mal les engager au remontage... d'autant plus qu'on a du mal à avoir le tournevis bien dans l'axe à cause du bord du logement de la batterie. Prévoir un bon tournevis bien petit et dont l'embout n'est pas abimé. Magnétique pas forcément, perso les vis je les ai laissées sur la barre quand je l'ai enlevée c'est allé nickel.

J'ai été un peu surpris de voir que les barrettes de ram que j'ai sorties étaient bien badigeonnées de pâte thermique (je pense pas que c'était du dentifrice) au niveau des connecteurs.

Je me demande toujours comment "être sûr" que ma ram fonctionne bien... le panneau "à propos de ce mac" me dit qu'elle est ok, maintenant j'aimerais bien trouver un moyen logiciel d'en mettre plein la figure à ma ram pour vérifier que j'ai pas de kernel panic. Si quelqu'un connait un moyen...


----------



## arcank (16 Juin 2007)

Normal pour les vis de les laisser sur la barre, c'est des imperdable.

Pour le test, est-ce que le Apple Hardware Test sur le DVD d'install effextue des tests sur la RAM ?


----------



## supersoussou (16 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je voudrais augmenter la ram de mon MBP Core 2 Duo (actuellement 1go * 1).
J'ai trouvé cette ram : http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=044DDB81A5CA7304

Pensez vous que ce kit soit interessant ?
Ais-je la possibilité de prentre 1 barrete de 2 giga, ce qui me permettrait ainsi d'avoir 3 giga ? 
Si oui quel modèle de ram puis-je utiliser, et qui soit compatible?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## arcank (16 Juin 2007)

Autre store, aux prix plus int&#233;ressant apparemment. J'ai command&#233; chez eux un DD interne et une barette de 1Go pour Macbook, et un boitier sata. Tr&#232;s content, vite re&#231;u, et quels prix !!


----------



## supersoussou (16 Juin 2007)

Peut-on utiliser cette barette en complément ? Est-ce bien la plus performante ? 
*http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00043174.html

Merci.
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un macbook avec 1go de ram mais je souhaite passer à 2go. Est ce que ceci convient en terme de compatibilite et de qualite : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...e-SO-DIMM-DDR2-1-Go-PC2-4200-533-MHz-CL-4.htm
Merci !


----------



## arcank (18 Juin 2007)

&#192; v&#233;rifier mais il me semble qu'il faille de la 5300 et pas 4200.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> &#192; v&#233;rifier mais il me semble qu'il faille de la 5300 et pas 4200.



Tout &#224; fait exact, de la 5300 &#224; 667 Mhz. un bon point pour toi (Et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle &#224; rideaux !)


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour bonjour, 

Je viens de passer à 2Gb de ram sur mon Macbook tout neuf et franchement je ne vois pas de grosses différences avec avant, pourtant je fais tourner du lourd dessus (Photoshop, Dreamweaver, flash pro 8...), certes mon Mac ne rame pas, mais je le trouve pas forcement plus performant.
La ram est bien reconnu par OSX (verifié sur " a propos de ce mac" ) 

Faut il faire une manip ? 

Merki


----------



## arcank (19 Juin 2007)

Aucune manip &#224; faire.
Tu avais combien avant ?
512 ou 1Go en dual Channel ? (deux barettes identiques)
Peut-&#234;tre que tu ne le vois pas parce que tu avais d&#233;j&#224; suffisamment de RAM. Et pour l'utilisation avec plusieurs applis gourmandes ensemble, il n'y a pas de gain ?
A priori, si dans &#192; propos de ce Mac, elles sont reconnues, ya pas de probl&#232;me.

Regarde peut-&#234;tre du c&#244;t&#233; du Moniteur d'activit&#233; pour observer l'utilisation de ta m&#233;moire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

Faut pas r&#234;ver non plus, le passage de 1 &#224; 2 Go de Ram ne te fera pas gagner de vitesse, ceux qui te disent &#231;a se trompent, par contre, il limitera les ralentissements de ton Mac.

Pour faire simple, disons que tu r&#233;aliseras de meilleures moyennes, avec la m&#234;me vitesse de pointe.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (19 Juin 2007)

OK  !!! j'ai capté !

Moi ce qui me derange un peu en faite c'est la vitesse de demarage, quand je mate des videos sur youtube ou autres de gars qui ont acheté un Macbook, je vois que leurs machines boot super vite, la mienne semble prendre un peu plus de temps.

Ma nouvelle rame est : 2 * 1gb Corsair


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2007)

Ca dépend tu boot en combien de temps ?

Moi j'arrive à la page de logine en 24 secondes (précis hein )
Mais depuis que j'ai installé adobe (surtout acrobat pro) ça rame un peu entre le login et la fin du boot  

Mais bon quand je vois le PC de mes amis     je suis largement gagnant


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> OK  !!! j'ai capté !
> 
> Moi ce qui me derange un peu en faite c'est la vitesse de demarage, quand je mate des videos sur youtube ou autres de gars qui ont acheté un Macbook, je vois que leurs machines boot super vite, la mienne semble prendre un peu plus de temps.
> 
> Ma nouvelle rame est : 2 * 1gb Corsair



Là, la Ram n'y est pour rien, même avec 512 Mo tu ne démarrerais pas moins vite qu'avec 2 Go, il te faut chercher ailleurs. Je vois deux causes possibles :

1) Fragmentation du disque dur

2) Extensions système augmentant le temps de chargement de Mac OS.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (19 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, la Ram n'y est pour rien, même avec 512 Mo tu ne démarrerais pas moins vite qu'avec 2 Go, il te faut chercher ailleurs. Je vois deux causes possibles :
> 
> 1) Fragmentation du disque dur
> 
> 2) Extensions système augmentant le temps de chargement de Mac OS.


 

Alors ok ok, tu peux me donner des softs ou manip pour ces 2 conseils ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, la Ram n'y est pour rien, même avec 512 Mo tu ne démarrerais pas moins vite qu'avec 2 Go, il te faut chercher ailleurs. Je vois deux causes possibles :
> 
> 1) Fragmentation du disque dur
> 
> 2) Extensions système augmentant le temps de chargement de Mac OS.


 
On peut tomber en dessous des 20 secondes au boot ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Alors ok ok, tu peux me donner des softs ou manip pour ces 2 conseils ?



Pour la frag du disque, le plus sûr, c'est de faire une imùage de ton disque sur un autre (Carbon Copy Cloner est très bien pour ça), puis le reformater et réinstaller l'image dessus.

Sinon, tu peux voir du côté de Disk Warrior, ou de TechTools pro, par exemple.

Pour les extensions système, là, à toi de voir ce que tu as installé depuis la mise en service de ton OS, et de désinstaller ce qui éventuellement ne sert pas. Il n'y a pas à ma connaissance de méthode "miracle".


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (19 Juin 2007)

Ok ok merci beaucoup ! 

Pour la frag je vais peut étre attendre la sortie de Leopard ! 
De toute façon je suis ultra content de mon Macbook blanc et la j'avous que je chipotais un peu  .

Pour les extentions je vais peut étre virer le boot auto de Amsn et Gmail notifier.

J'ai ensuite une autre petite question , un peu moins technique : 

J'ai voulu utiliser Iphoto...et la j'ai vu que mon espace disque avait bien réduit et pourtant j'ai bien preciser de pas copier les photos vers le repertoire Iphoto, un pote m'a dit que ça venait des vignettes que Iphoto créait ! il y a t'il une solution ou mieux : un autre logiciel dans le genre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Ok ok merci beaucoup !
> 
> Pour la frag je vais peut &#233;tre attendre la sortie de Leopard !
> De toute fa&#231;on je suis ultra content de mon Macbook blanc et la j'avous que je chipotais un peu  .
> ...



Pour &#231;a, je te sugg&#232;re une recherche dans le forum "Applications" ou dans le forum "Photo", je pense que la solution y a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e plusieurs fois.


----------



## obi wan (19 Juin 2007)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Je viens de passer à 2Gb de ram sur mon Macbook tout neuf et franchement je ne vois pas de grosses différences avec avant, pourtant je fais tourner du lourd dessus (Photoshop, Dreamweaver, flash pro 8...), certes mon Mac ne rame pas, mais je le trouve pas forcement plus performant.
> La ram est bien reconnu par OSX (verifié sur " a propos de ce mac" )
> Faut il faire une manip ?



Pour les autres je ne sais pas, mais photoshop tu peux lui dire dans les préférences mémoire combien de pourcentage de la ram tu l'autorises à prendre. C'est réglé assez bas par défaut si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Juin 2007)

salut les gens!

je voudrais savoir si il y a un tutto sur ce forum (ou ailleurs) décrivant en images la manip à faire pour changer la RAM sur un macbook pro...j'ai pô trouvé...:rose:
alors, alors?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> salut les gens!
> 
> je voudrais savoir si il y a un tutto sur ce forum (ou ailleurs) décrivant en images la manip à faire pour changer la RAM sur un macbook pro...j'ai pô trouvé...:rose:
> alors, alors?



T'as regardé là ?


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as regardé là ?




oui mais j'ai rien vu concernant le changement de RAM, seulement la (très) délicate manipulation pour changer le DD...


----------



## greggorynque (20 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> oui mais j'ai rien vu concernant le changement de RAM, seulement la (très) délicate manipulation pour changer le DD...



Tu veux que je te fasse rire ??? Ouvre ta notice gros béta  

C'est pour ca que tu ne trouvera rien sur le net c'est fourni avec le mac...


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tu veux que je te fasse rire ??? Ouvre ta notice gros béta
> 
> C'est pour ca que tu ne trouvera rien sur le net c'est fourni avec le mac...




JE NE SUIS PAS GROS !!!!
juste un peu enrobé


ya tellement de trucs qu'on trouve sur le net et qu'on a déjà avec le mac...enfin bon


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2007)

Ceci dit, si vous êtes mal à l'aise pour changer vos barettes de ram (on peut parfaitement le comprendre venant de nouveaux utilisateurs), ne faites pas le forcing. Demandez à quelqu'un d'expérimenté de vous montrer. Mieux, allez chez le revendeur, si possible à un moment creux de la journée. Pour un peu, en lui demandant avec un maximum de courtoisie, et selon le comportement du vendeur, il vous le fera gratos.

En tout cas, c'est comme ça que je m'y étais pris avec mon premier portable.


----------



## arghnitrox (26 Juin 2007)

Bien qu'il soit tres facile de changer la RAM ou votre DD sur un macbook !


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Juin 2007)

arghnitrox a dit:


> Bien qu'il soit tres facile de changer la RAM ou votre DD sur un macbook !



sur un macbook, c'est certain, mais sur un mabook pro, c'est une autre paire de mancheS...


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> sur un macbook, c'est certain, mais sur un mabook pro, c'est une autre paire de mancheS...


 
Absolument.

J'ai chang&#233; r&#233;cemment les barettes de mon MBP 15" 2.4 Ghz (pour les remplacer par 2 barettes de 2 Go).
Ces barettes sont fortement ins&#233;r&#233;es et ce n'est pas &#233;vident de les changer (m&#234;me en s'aidant du mode d'emploi). J'y suis arriv&#233; sans mal car j'ai ma petite exp&#233;rience, mais je ne le conseillerais pas &#224; un d&#233;butant.

Je rappelle que si vous faites de la casse, ce sera consid&#233;r&#233; comme hors-garantie...


----------



## averell (4 Juillet 2007)

J'ai 2 barrettes de 1 Go dans mon MacBook.
Taille, type, vitesse identiques, mais pas le même fabricant.
Comment vérifie-t-on que le dual channel est actif ?
Merci d'avance à qui éclairera ma lanterne.


----------



## poissonfree (8 Juillet 2007)

A part ouvrir la trappe à ram, y'aurait-il une appli qui permettrait de savoir toutes les infos concernant notre ram : Marque, ecc, registered, cas, .... ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> A part ouvrir la trappe à ram, y'aurait-il une appli qui permettrait de savoir toutes les infos concernant notre ram : Marque, ecc, registered, cas, .... ?
> Merci d'avance



Non, et pour une raison simple : une barrette de ram n'a pas de "firmware" ou de "microcode" susceptible de fournir ces infos à l'ordinateur.


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2007)

L'AHT permet de connaitre la marque et le modèle de ram...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> L'AHT permet de connaitre la marque et le modèle de ram...



J'ai trouvé plein d'AHT sur gougueule, mais aucun qui ait a voir avec de la ram


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2007)

Apple Hardware Test. Pas besoin d'aller chercher sur gougeule, il est fourni sur DVD avec le Mac &#224; l'achat...


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Juillet 2007)

sinon, le ptit log memtest, il ne fait pas ce genre de trucs?


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2007)

Memtest permet (comme son nom l'indique) de tester les barettes de m&#233;moire, en ouvrant automatiquement le terminal. 
Mais pas d'en connaitre les caract&#233;ristiques, comme demand&#233; plus haut...


----------



## Thanidran (25 Juillet 2007)

dites moi, je viens de lire les developper notes des derniers MBP Santa Rosa, et je viens de voir &#231;a :

The 15-inch MacBook Pro computer introduced in June 2007, based on the Intel Core 2 Duo, provides two RAM slots that accommodate 200-pin DDR2 SDRAM SO-DIMMs up to 1.25&#8221; in height. The SO-DIMMs must be DDR2-667 (PC2-5300) compliant, unbuffered, unregistered, 8-byte, nonparity, and non-ECC.
The 15-inch MacBook Pro computer ships with two 1 GB SO-DIMMs installed, for a total of 2 GB. Maximum memory capacity is 4 GB.
The memory controller supports 1 GB and 2 GB SO-DIMMs. The 15-inch MacBook Pro supports a CAS latency of 5.
The width of each 667 MHz memory bus is 64 bits.
*The EEPROM (SPD) pin is powered by 3.3 *V.

Or le voltage indiqu&#233; m'intrigue un peu, vu que la plupart des barrettes correspondantes sont en 1.8V ? Alors est ce que cel&#224; n'a rien a voir, ou bien faut-il des barrettes ayant un voltage bien sp&#233;cifique ?


----------



## chatlumo (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un MackBook Pro Core 2 Duo 2.16 GHz avec 1 Go.

Je voudrais l'étendre à 2Go mais n'ayant pas la machine avec moi en ce moment je ne sais pas si les 1Go de base sont 1 barette de 1Go ou 2 barettes de 512 Mo ?

Merci.


----------



## Thanidran (9 Août 2007)

Thanidran a dit:


> dites moi, je viens de lire les developper notes des derniers MBP Santa Rosa, et je viens de voir ça :
> 
> The 15-inch MacBook Pro computer introduced in June 2007, based on the Intel Core 2 Duo, provides two RAM slots that accommodate 200-pin DDR2 SDRAM SO-DIMMs up to 1.25 in height. The SO-DIMMs must be DDR2-667 (PC2-5300) compliant, unbuffered, unregistered, 8-byte, nonparity, and non-ECC.
> The 15-inch MacBook Pro computer ships with two 1 GB SO-DIMMs installed, for a total of 2 GB. Maximum memory capacity is 4 GB.
> ...



Bon, je me reponds à moi-même : AUCUN PROBLEME  
4Go a 200, profitez en :love:


----------



## chil' (20 Août 2007)

Je voudrais acheter de la mémoire mac parce que mon macbook rame un peu, mais je ne trouve pas quelle type de mémoire correspondrait, pourriez vous m'aider?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2007)

chil' a dit:


> Je voudrais acheter de la mémoire mac parce que mon macbook rame un peu, mais je ne trouve pas quelle type de mémoire correspondrait, pourriez vous m'aider?



Les MacBook utilisent de la PC2 5300 à 667 Mhz DDR2 en barrettes SO-DIM 200 broches. Il ne s'agit pas d'un type de mémoire propre aux Mac, on en trouve aussi sur PC.


----------



## chil' (20 Août 2007)

Merci pour cette réponse.

Derniere question, une barette 1go serait elle compatible avec une barette 512 préinstallée, ou faut il que les 2 barettes aient la même capacité?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2007)

Les deux barrettes peuvent &#234;tre de capacit&#233;s diff&#233;rentes


----------



## greggorynque (21 Août 2007)

chil' a dit:


> Merci pour cette r&#233;ponse.
> 
> Derniere question, une barette 1go serait elle compatible avec une barette 512 pr&#233;install&#233;e, ou faut il que les 2 barettes aient la m&#234;me capacit&#233;?



ATTENTION

2 choses, non 3

- D'abord tu devrais parcourir le fil, tu aurais deja eu tes reponses 

- 2 barettes de meme capacit&#233;, augmentent les performances par rapport a une plus grande

- 512 pr&#233;install&#233;, c'est uniquement si tu a un macbook a 1Go, le macbook 512 poss&#232;de 2x256




EDIT:

Encore 2 choses,

- bonjour merci au revoir 

- Quand a quelle ram, c'est pr&#233;cis&#233; au moins 456 fois dans ce fil 



PS: JE sais je suis grognon le matin


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2007)

J'hésite à me prendre 4 go de ram (en remplacement de mes 2 go). A votre avis, aurai-je un gain notable ? Je n'utilise pas 30 applis en même temps mais j'utilise souvent de gros logiciels simultanément (Final Cut Pro, Motion, Photoshop, Lightroom) Je ne sais pas si le passage de 2 à 4 gigas changera beaucoup pour l'utilisation de trois/quatre logiciels simultanément. Je chercherai surtout à améliorer mes rendus temps réel dans Motion 3 sur mon MBP 2.2...


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> J'hésite à me prendre 4 go de ram (en remplacement de mes 2 go). A votre avis, aurai-je un gain notable ? Je n'utilise pas 30 applis en même temps mais j'utilise souvent de gros logiciels simultanément (Final Cut Pro, Motion, Photoshop, Lightroom) Je ne sais pas si le passage de 2 à 4 gigas changera beaucoup pour l'utilisation de trois/quatre logiciels simultanément. Je chercherai surtout à améliorer mes rendus temps réel dans Motion 3 sur mon MBP 2.2...



D'après ton utilisation actuelle, à mon avis 2 Go sont amplement suffisant. 

A moyen ou à plus ou moins long terme, 4 Go seront plus intéressants.

Le problème est que, si tu attends trop, ces 4 Go seront redevenus tellement chers que tu ne pourras même plus te les payer...


----------



## greggorynque (29 Août 2007)

Il ne faut pas exagerer non plus


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il ne faut pas exagerer non plus



Qu'est ce qui est exagéré ?


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> D'après ton utilisation actuelle, à mon avis 2 Go sont amplement suffisant.
> 
> A moyen ou à plus ou moins long terme, 4 Go seront plus intéressants.
> 
> Le problème est que, si tu attends trop, ces 4 Go seront redevenus tellement chers que tu ne pourras même plus te les payer...


j'ai trouvé de la crucial à 235 euros les 2 barettes de 4 gigas. 
je suis assez tenté. Et puis, je possède la suite Final Cut Studio 2 et d'ici quelques jours la Production Premium CS3 donc je pense que j'en aurai peut-être l'utilisation.

L'utilisation de 4 go est intéressante à partir de combien d'applis ouvertes à peu près ?


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> j'ai trouvé de la crucial à 235 euros les 2 barettes de 4 gigas.
> je suis assez tenté. Et puis, je possède la suite Final Cut Studio 2 et d'ici quelques jours la Production Premium CS3 donc je pense que j'en aurai peut-être l'utilisation.
> 
> L'utilisation de 4 go est intéressante à partir de combien d'applis ouvertes à peu près ?



C'est dans les prix. Il faut voir que la ram est actuellement très bon marché. En début d'année, tu aurais du débourser près de 1000 euros pour ces 4 Go (et non, je n'exagère pas).
Il est probable que les prix repartent à la hausse, donc attention.

Donc tu peux très bien en rester à 2 Go. Mais à moyen terme tu risques de te mordre les doigts jusqu'au coude d'avoir fait un tel choix.

Pour le reste, tout dépend de tes applications. 


N.B.: Chez ramshopping, et sans vouloir faire de pub, il vendent des kit des 2 X 2 Go de ram (Kingston) pour environ le même prix...


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est dans les prix. Il faut voir que la ram est actuellement très bon marché. En début d'année, tu aurais du débourser près de 1000 euros pour ces 4 Go (et non, je n'exagère pas).
> Il est probable que les prix repartent à la hausse, donc attention.
> 
> Donc tu peux très bien en rester à 2 Go. Mais à moyen terme tu risques de te mordre les doigts jusqu'au coude d'avoir fait un tel choix.
> ...


merci pour tous ces conseils ! Finalement, je viens de m'acheter de la ram dans une boutique à paris. J'ai eu droit à de la Kingston aussi pour 258 euros. 

Apparement, ça marche nickel !  Les mémoires sont bien reconnues aussi dans les informations systèmes. Donc voilà, chui super heureux! Je viens de customiser ma Ferrari lol Sinon, pour les anciennes mémoires, tu me conseillerai de les vendre tout de suite ou d'attendre la fin de ma garantie apple ? j'hésite, j'hésite, car je me dis que si par malheur j'ai un problème quelconque avec mon mac, apple va me dire que c'est de la faute à mes barrettes qui ne sont pas celles d'origine!


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> merci pour tous ces conseils ! Finalement, je viens de m'acheter de la ram dans une boutique à paris. J'ai eu droit à de la Kingston aussi pour 258 euros.
> 
> Apparement, ça marche nickel !  Les mémoires sont bien reconnues aussi dans les informations systèmes. Donc voilà, chui super heureux! Je viens de customiser ma Ferrari lol Sinon, pour les anciennes mémoires, tu me conseillerai de les vendre tout de suite ou d'attendre la fin de ma garantie apple ? j'hésite, j'hésite, car je me dis que si par malheur j'ai un problème quelconque avec mon mac, apple va me dire que c'est de la faute à mes barrettes qui ne sont pas celles d'origine!



Perso, j'ai gardé mes barrettes d'origine pour la raison que tu invoques. Mais aussi pour le fait que, si l'on a un problème majeur avec l'ordinateur qui nécessiterait un échange, on est supposé rendre l'ordi tel qu'on l'a acheté (et donc avec les barrettes d'origine).


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, j'ai gardé mes barrettes d'origine pour la raison que tu invoques. Mais aussi pour le fait que, si l'on a un problème majeur avec l'ordinateur qui nécessiterait un échange, on est supposé rendre l'ordi tel qu'on l'a acheté (et donc avec les barrettes d'origine).


oui par prudence, mieux vaut les garder!! Ah tu t'es fait plaisir aussi en mémoire RAM ? Je n'ai pas testé de gros softs encore, mais j'ai l'impression que macgé s'affiche plus rapidement. En revanche, j'ai toujours des petits bugs mineurs (qui existaient déjà auparavant). Par exemple, lorsque je décide de quitter VLC avec un pomme Q, j'ai droit à un plantage inopiné. grrrrr Ca faisait pas ça avec mon Mac Pro avant !


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> oui par prudence, mieux vaut les garder!! Ah tu t'es fait plaisir aussi en m&#233;moire RAM ? Je n'ai pas test&#233; de gros softs encore, mais j'ai l'impression que macg&#233; s'affiche plus rapidement. En revanche, j'ai toujours des petits bugs mineurs (qui existaient d&#233;j&#224; auparavant). Par exemple, lorsque je d&#233;cide de quitter VLC avec un pomme Q, j'ai droit &#224; un plantage inopin&#233;. grrrrr Ca faisait pas &#231;a avec mon Mac Pro avant !



Oui, j'ai aussi un MBP Santa Rosa comme toi, auquel j'ai rajout&#233; 4 Go de ram Kingston comme toi. 
Par exp&#233;rience, et dans mon cas,  je sais qu'il vaut rajouter le max de ram. Pour le moment, m&#234;me 2 Go, c'est &#233;norme. Mais dans 2 ou 3 ans, ce sera peut-&#234;tre diff&#233;rent, les besoins en ram devenant plus important au fil de l'&#233;volution des logiciels. 

Avec 4 Go, on est tranquille pour longtemps.

Concernant VLC, ce n'est pas &#233;tonnant car la version actuelle n'est pas tr&#232;s stable.

Attention de ne pas faire de hors-sujet, sinon on va se faire taper sur les doigts...


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, j'ai aussi un MBP Santa Rosa comme toi, auquel j'ai rajouté 4 Go de ram Kingston comme toi.
> Par expérience, et dans mon cas,  je sais qu'il vaut rajouter le max de ram. Pour le moment, même 2 Go, c'est énorme. Mais dans 2 ou 3 ans, ce sera peut-être différent, les besoins en ram devenant plus important au fil de l'évolution des logiciels.
> 
> Avec 4 Go, on est tranquille pour longtemps.
> ...



oui, enfin quand tu as un mac pro, tu ne rajoutes pas 16 gigas de ram sinon bonjour l'addition je plaisante! bon, évitons de faire de HS, en tout cas, je trouve internet plus réactif. ce n'est pas qu'une impression. Je testerai ce soir avec la suite Final Cut. Je pense que ça va bien dépoter.


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> oui, enfin quand tu as un mac pro, tu ne rajoutes pas 16 gigas de ram sinon bonjour l'addition je plaisante! bon, &#233;vitons de faire de HS, en tout cas, je trouve internet plus r&#233;actif. ce n'est pas qu'une impression. Je testerai ce soir avec la suite Final Cut. Je pense que &#231;a va bien d&#233;poter.



Ah oui, effectivement.   

En fait, j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser des portables (voire des iMac), et je me pla&#231;ais dans ce cadre.
Je n'avais pas penser au MacPro...  

Attention &#224; la confusion souvent faite. Rajouter de la ram n'augmente pas les performances de l'ordi, mais cela &#233;vite que ces performances ne diminuent par manque de m&#233;moire vive...


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, j'ai aussi un MBP Santa Rosa comme toi, auquel j'ai rajouté 4 Go de ram Kingston comme toi.
> Par expérience, et dans mon cas,  je sais qu'il vaut rajouter le max de ram. Pour le moment, même 2 Go, c'est énorme. Mais dans 2 ou 3 ans, ce sera peut-être différent, les besoins en ram devenant plus important au fil de l'évolution des logiciels.
> 
> Avec 4 Go, on est tranquille pour longtemps.
> ...





divoli a dit:


> Ah oui, effectivement.
> 
> En fait, j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser des portables (voire des iMac), et je me plaçais dans ce cadre.
> Je n'avais pas penser au MacPro...
> ...


C'est vrai, enfin on va pas dire que firefox demande 4 gigas de ram 
Bon plus sérieusement, pour des logiciels comme Motion 3, je pense que je dois être assez juste avec mes 2 gigas. Un logiciel à lui seul peut être plus à l'aise avec plus de mémoire vive (c'est bien pour ça que l'on distingue une configuration minimale et une configuration conseillée) De plus en plus, je trouve que les logiciels Apple demande des configurations conseillées de plus en plus costaud. (je pense notamment aux premières versions de Aperture qui étaient ultra gourmande en ressource)


----------



## chacha95 (30 Août 2007)

J'ai cherché par curiosité la vitesse des mémoires que j'ai acheté (le temps d'accès) mais je n'ai rien trouvé (normalement ce temps d'accès est notifié à la fin du numéro par un "-6" signifiant 60 ns par exemple, mais rien de tout ça sur les miennes)

KVR667D2S5/2G
2GB PC2 - 5300 CL5 200 - Pin SODIMM

Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

la PC5300, c'est, sauf erreur 666 Mhz, donc son temps d'acc&#232;s est de 1/666 000 000 de seconde, soit environ 1,5 ns


----------



## chacha95 (31 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> la PC5300, c'est, sauf erreur 666 Mhz, donc son temps d'accès est de 1/666 000 000 de seconde, soit environ 1,5 ns


merci, mais je pensais qu'il existait des temps d'accès différents pour des barettes de même type. 

Je crois que la latence de mes barettes est de 3033. J'ai en fait de la Kingston Value Ram. Mais AHT reconnaît de la Kingston.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> merci, mais je pensais qu'il existait des temps d'accès différents pour des barettes de même type.
> 
> Je crois que la latence de mes barettes est de 3033. J'ai en fait de la Kingston Value Ram. Mais AHT reconnaît de la Kingston.



Pour des barrettes de même type, c'était le cas du temps de l'EDO ou de la FPM, ou, selon les barrettes, le temps de latence ET la fréquence maxi étaient variables, mais depuis la SDRam, le temps d'accès est remplacé par la fréquence de fonctionnement (ou du moins, son indication, parce que fréquence et temps d'accès sont liés directement).


----------



## chacha95 (31 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour des barrettes de même type, c'était le cas du temps de l'EDO ou de la FPM, ou, selon les barrettes, le temps de latence ET la fréquence maxi étaient variables, mais depuis la SDRam, le temps d'accès est remplacé par la fréquence de fonctionnement (ou du moins, son indication, parce que fréquence et temps d'accès sont liés directement).


Ah d'accord ! Chaque type de barette (PC3200, PC5300 etc) a sa propre latence caractéristique si je comprend bien. J'ai entendu dire que la latence d'une barette en PC3200 était meilleure qu'une barette en PC5300, mais, du fait de la fréquence supérieure, la PC5300 était tout de même plus rapide. (du moins théoriquement) 
Et sinon, y'a t il différentes qualités de barettes ? Je sais pas trop ce que vaut mes barettes  KINGSTON VALUE. (je pense pas qu'il s'agit de no name mais de barettes Kingston mais bon)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

Tiens, voilà un petit tableau trouvé ici qui résume tout ça :


----------



## chacha95 (31 Août 2007)

Merci. intéressant la distinction PC-3200/PC2-3200


----------



## tiroukin (2 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous!
j'ai trouvé un message précédent assez similaire au mien, mais je ne lui ai pas trouvé de réponse dans le forum.
voici donc ma question : j'ai actuellement un MB ac 1Go de ram en 2x512
j'aimerais passer a 2Go tout en conservant mes barettes actuelles.
le pb, c'est que mes 2 ports sont utilisés, je devrais donc "sacrifier" une barette de 512 pour placer celle de 1Go...et me retrouverais donc avec 1.5Go de ram et non 2Go...
qqn a-t-il une solution pour éviter cela ? ou est-ce inévitable ?
merci d'avance
a bientot


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2007)

tiroukin a dit:


> bonjour à tous!
> j'ai trouvé un message précédent assez similaire au mien, mais je ne lui ai pas trouvé de réponse dans le forum.
> voici donc ma question : j'ai actuellement un MB ac 1Go de ram en 2x512
> j'aimerais passer a 2Go tout en conservant mes barettes actuelles.
> ...




Inévitable


----------



## tiroukin (2 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Inévitable


a&#239;e...c'est bien ce que je craignais !!
mais merci qd meme !
par ailleurs, est ce que 1.5Go (a d&#233;faut de 2) suffisent pour faire tourner correctement la Suite CS3, ou bien 2Go sont pr&#233;f&#233;rables ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2007)

tiroukin a dit:


> aïe...c'est bien ce que je craignais !!
> mais merci qd meme !
> par ailleurs, est ce que 1.5Go (a défaut de 2) suffisent pour faire tourner correctement la Suite CS3, ou bien 2Go sont préférables ?



Sur le PowerBook G4 1,5 Ghz que j'ai ici, elle tourne déjà très bien avec 1 Go de Ram !


----------



## greggorynque (2 Septembre 2007)

CS3 est tres bien optimis&#233;e, elle tourne tres bien sur mon macbook 1Go de ram (aussi bien que CS2 sur mon PC a 2Go de ram memeplus rapide a l'ouverture...


En fait 1Go peut uffire, ca depend surtout de la taille des fichiers que tu travaille (je passe a 2 Go bientot du coup, pour pouvoir augmenter le nombre et la taille des fichiers ouverts...)


----------



## Tox (2 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> CS3 est tres bien optimis&#233;e, elle tourne tres bien sur mon macbook 1Go de ram (aussi bien que CS2 sur mon PC a 2Go de ram memeplus rapide a l'ouverture...
> 
> 
> En fait 1Go peut uffire, ca depend surtout de la taille des fichiers que tu travaille (je passe a 2 Go bientot du coup, pour pouvoir augmenter le nombre et la taille des fichiers ouverts...)


 Le passage de 1 Go &#224; 2 Go acc&#232;l&#232;re le MB de mani&#232;re spectaculaire, quelques soient les programmes lanc&#233;s. Essaie, tu verras que m&#234;me le finder est plus r&#233;actif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Le passage de 1 Go à 2 Go accèlère le MB de manière spectaculaire, quelques soient les programmes lancés. Essaie, tu verras que même le finder est plus réactif !




 Je n'ai pas constaté ce miracle sur le MBP de mon fils :mouais:


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2007)

Il faudra m'expliquer comment le rajout de ram peut "accélérer" un ordi. Tout au plus, il évite un ralentissement en évitant ou en repoussant la constitution de fichiers swap par manque de mémoire vive...






Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas constaté ce miracle sur le MBP de mon fils :mouais:



Ben parce que ton fils n'est pas Jesus Christ.  

Désolé. Pas pu m'en empêcher... :rose:


----------



## arcank (3 Septembre 2007)

Donc tu mets moins de temps, donc tu acc&#233;l&#232;res 

C'est un peu comme dire que la Terre tourne autour du Soleil 
C'est vrai, mais c'est qu'une certaine fa&#231;on de voir.

Mais je pense que tu avais compris


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Donc tu mets moins de temps, donc tu acc&#233;l&#232;res



Non, la relativit&#233; ne va pas jusqu'&#224; ce point, moins ralentir sous la charge n'a jamais signifi&#233; acc&#233;l&#233;rer, &#231;a serait comme pr&#233;tendre que le fait d'all&#233;ger la voiture qui fait qu'au lieu de ralentir de 90 &#224; 70 Km/h dans une c&#244;te, elle ne ralentit que de 90 &#224; 75 g&#233;n&#232;re une acc&#233;l&#233;ration. 

Comme "dire que la Terre tourne autour du Soleil", on peut le dire, mais c'est faux, la terre ne tourne pas autour du soleil, elle *et le soleil* tournent ensemble autour de leur centre de gravit&#233; commun, avec force perturbations dues &#224; la non concordance de ce centre de gravit&#233; commun avec les centres de gravit&#233; communs du soleil et des autres plan&#232;tes.

Les diff&#233;rences de masse font que ce centre de gravit&#233; commun est g&#233;n&#233;ralement* situ&#233; &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du soleil ne change rien, il n'est pas confondu avec celui du soleil (pour Jupiter, il en est m&#234;me assez &#233;loign&#233, et *les deux* tournent autour.

Comme la physique, l'informatique est une discipline d&#233;terministe**, donc, les "&#224; peu pr&#232;s" ne sont pas une bonne chose. 


(*) "g&#233;n&#233;ralement", parce qu'il existe certainement dans l'Univers une &#233;toile avec une plan&#232;te assez massive et assez &#233;loign&#233;e d'elle pour que leur centre de gravit&#233; commun soit situ&#233; dans l'espace entre les deux, et non &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de l'&#233;toile, mais pour notre syst&#232;me solaire, c'est "toujours".

(**) Ce qui signifie "les m&#234;mes causes engendrent toujours les m&#234;mes effets".


----------



## arcank (3 Septembre 2007)

Argh !!!!!!!

Shame on me 

Mes plus plates excuses &#224; Divoli et Pascal 77 (et &#224; tous ceux que j'ai choqu&#233;s, dont moi apr&#232;s passage de Pascal 77  )

Un mois et demi de vacances approximatives ont eu raison de moi :rateau:

En tout cas, merci Pascal 77 pour m'avoir ramen&#233; sur le droit chemin


----------



## Tox (3 Septembre 2007)

@Divoli et Pascal 77

Avez-vous vous-m&#234;mes essay&#233; d'updater un MB ? Pour ma part, je parle exp&#233;rience faite.

Je pr&#233;sume que ce miracle chr&#233;tien (pour reprendre vos propos) est li&#233; de mani&#232;re plus prosa&#239;que &#224; la technologie du GMA. L'ajout de m&#233;moire vive intervient directement sur la quantit&#233; allou&#233;e au GMA.

Un MB avec 1 Go et des programmes exigeant Rosetta ne doit pas avoir plus de 80 Mo allou&#233;s &#224; la carte graphique.

Avant l'ajout de la m&#233;moire, je croyais que cela &#233;tait suffisant. Et bien non ! Merci encore aux utilisateurs de ce forum qui m'ont un peu forc&#233; la main pour updater mon MB.

Pour rappel, Moniteur d'activit&#233;s m'informe que mon syst&#232;me purement bureautique, mais avec Office, exige pr&#232;s de 1 Go de m&#233;moire vive.

J'esp&#232;re ne pas avoir &#244;t&#233; toute essence &#224; ce miracle ou pire avoir d&#233;voil&#233; le Graal (n'est-ce pas Divoli ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, non, pas de MB ici, j'ai du me contenter d'upgrader le MBP de mon fils, et je n'ai pas essay&#233;, je l'ai fait, c'est tout. Il est clair qu'en chargeant la b&#234;te &#224; mort, &#231;a va moins mal, mais en dehors de quelques applis lourdes en code PPC (donc faisant appel &#224; Rosetta), en utilisation normale (disons 4 ou 5 applis en m&#233;moire en plus des machins qui se lancent automatiquement au d&#233;marrage), je n'ai pas constat&#233; grande am&#233;lioration.


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2007)

Effectivement, ça se tient dans le cas particulier des ordi équipés d'une carte GMA, puisque celle-ci va puiser dans la mémoire vive pour améliorer ses performances...


----------



## chacha95 (3 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, ça se tient dans le cas particulier des ordi équipés d'une carte GMA, puisque celle-ci va puiser dans la mémoire vive pour améliorer ses performances...


j'avais exactement le même système sur mon premier pc  (oui pc!) de 1996. La mémoire vidéo était partagée avec la mémoire principale et au démarrage je pouvais choisir entre 1 ou 2 MB de VRAM.

Sur un MB avec 2 GB de RAM, je me pose la question du nombre de MB alloué à la VRAM...  En tout cas, moi j'attend les MB Santa Rosa (4 GB de Ram ca fait beaucoup de MB alloué à la mémoire vidéo)


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2007)

Honnêtement, n'ayant pas de MB, je ne peux pas vraiment me rendre compte du gain de performance.

Mais une attribution de mémoire vive à la CG, c'est autant qui ne pourra pas être attribuée aux applications.

Cela a quand même ses limites, cette histoire...


----------



## Tox (3 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, non, pas de MB ici, j'ai du me contenter d'upgrader le MBP de mon fils, et je n'ai pas essayé, je l'ai fait, c'est tout. Il est clair qu'en chargeant la bête à mort, ça va moins mal, mais en dehors de quelques applis lourdes en code PPC (donc faisant appel à Rosetta), en utilisation normale (disons 4 ou 5 applis en mémoire en plus des machins qui se lancent automatiquement au démarrage), je n'ai pas constaté grande amélioration.


La différence étant que le MBP est équipé d'une mémoire vidéo dédiée, alors que le MB alloue une partie de sa mémoire vive à cet usage.


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> La différence étant que le MBP est équipé d'une mémoire vidéo dédiée, alors que le MB alloue une partie de sa mémoire vive à cet usage.



Jusqu'à quelle quantité ?


----------



## Tox (3 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Honnêtement, n'ayant pas de MB, je ne peux pas vraiment me rendre compte du gain de performance.
> 
> Mais une attribution de mémoire vive à la CG, c'est autant qui ne pourra pas être attribuée aux applications.
> 
> Cela a quand même ses limites, cette histoire...


 D'où l'intérêt des 2 Go et si possible d'utiliser deux barrettes absolument identiques (afin de profiter d'un léger gain lors des accès).

Le gain en performance est réellement visible dès l'ouverture du Finder. C'est la première fois que je constate une telle chose sur une machine. C'est aussi la première fois que je possède un ordinateur avec un circuit vidéo intégré au chipset.


----------



## Tox (3 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Jusqu'à quelle quantité ?


 224 Mo, semblerait-il...


----------



## chacha95 (3 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> 224 Mo, semblerait-il...


Ah quand même! En gros, si on branche un 30" sur un MB, ce dernier se démerderait mieux qu'un MBP 2.2!  (jusqu'à 114 MB par écran sur le MB contre 64 MB par écran sur un MBP). Vive les machines pro ! lol


----------



## Tox (3 Septembre 2007)

La mémoire ne fait pas tout. La puissance de calcul est bien plus importante.


----------



## chacha95 (3 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> La mémoire ne fait pas tout. La puissance de calcul est bien plus importante.


oui effectivement! Dans le cas de jeux en 3d complexe ou de rendus en temps réel sous Motion le MBP est bien meilleur. Mais dans une utilisation plus basique (visionnage de photos, lecture de dvd etc) peut être que le MB a son avantage par rapport au MBP (bien entendu dans l'hypothèse de brancher un écran utilisant une résolution fullHD au minimum, donc consommant beaucoup de mémoire vidéo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ah quand même! En gros, si on branche un 30" sur un MB, ce dernier se démerderait mieux qu'un MBP 2.2!  (jusqu'à 114 MB par écran sur le MB contre 64 MB par écran sur un MBP). Vive les machines pro ! lol





chacha95 a dit:


> oui effectivement! Dans le cas de jeux en 3d complexe ou de rendus en temps réel sous Motion le MBP est bien meilleur. Mais dans une utilisation plus basique (visionnage de photos, lecture de dvd etc) peut être que le MB a son avantage par rapport au MBP (bien entendu dans l'hypothèse de brancher un écran utilisant une résolution fullHD au minimum, donc consommant beaucoup de mémoire vidéo)



Un écran ayant une résolution de 4000x3000 (bien plus que le Full HD, donc) en couleurs 32 bits aurait besoin de 45 Mo de VRam pour l'affichage, alors, que tu en aies 64 ou 114, pour juste afficher des images, je ne vois pas ce que ça change ? Il n'y a pas besoin de calculer des dizaines d'images à stocker d'avance comme dans un jeu vidéo !

Avoir beaucoup de VRam permet de stocker de l'affichage d'avance dans les moments "calmes" pour pallier aux ralentissements des moments "hard".


----------



## clochelune (18 Septembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et bien moi aucun problème avec la ram macway !
> Dis nous ce qu'il en revient merci



hep, c'est exactement celle-là que je vise chez MacWay, en prenant deux barrettes de 1 Go, ça me reviendrait à 76 et quelques euros

elle te convient bien alors Pharmacos ?


----------



## Tox (18 Septembre 2007)

2x 1 Go reviennent à 66.-  actuellement en Suisse (barrettes Corsair). Si vous êtes proches de la frontière, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## ZeroDegre (19 Septembre 2007)

66 les 2 Go de Corsair... intéréssant.
J'habite le sud de la Fance, tu ne saurais pas si ils vendent en ligne?

J'en oublie les possitesses, Salut à tous, je viens juste de m'inscrire, après le récent achat d'un MacBook 13.3" (2,16Ghz, 120Go & 1Go RAM).

Ma question était : elle l'arrivée prochaine de Leopard, 1Go de RAM est t'il suffisant ou 2Go seront les bienvenus ?

Merci


----------



## Tox (19 Septembre 2007)

Je n'arrête pas de le répéter sur ce forum, 2 Go accélère le MB quelque soit le nombre d'applications lancées. En clair, j'ai perçu une fluidité accrue même dans le finder.


----------



## ZeroDegre (19 Septembre 2007)

Merci

Tu aurais un lien à me proposer à ce prix là?
Je n'ai trouvé qu'à 86 pour l'instant sur rue mongallet.


----------



## Tox (19 Septembre 2007)

Pour des prix intéressants, je vais ici. Par contre, je ne sais pas s'ils vendent en ligne en dehors de la Suisse. Ce matin, la Corsair pour MB était à 52.- francs suisse le Go !!!


----------



## kev_ho1 (30 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur le site apple, il est indiqué que le macbook 13"3 peut avoir 2 Go de ram au max
Et sur un autre site j'ai lu qu'on pouvait mettre jusqu'a 3 Go (1 barette de 1 Go et 1 de 2 Go)
J'aurais donc quelques questions:
-est ce que c'est vrai qu'on peut aller jusqu'a 3 go sans que ce ne soit bridé?
-en mettant une barette de 1 et une de 2 go, on perdra le dual channel mais 2*1Go (2 go total) sont ils plus performants avec le dual channel que 1*2go et 1*1go (3 go de ram mais sans dual channel)?

merci d'avance


----------



## Tox (30 Septembre 2007)

Va voir ici et là ! Sache tout de même qu'avec 2 Go, le MB fonctionne vraiment très bien.


----------



## kev_ho1 (30 Septembre 2007)

Merci d'avoir repondu si vite


----------



## antoineBesnier (30 Septembre 2007)

j'aimerais savoir comment on fait un tiret du bas sur un clavier de mac book


----------



## arcank (30 Septembre 2007)

Comme &#231;a : _




Comme le tiret du milieu mais avec Shift ...


----------



## Madmac (6 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

sur le MacBook pro 2.4 Ghz intel core 2 Duo que je pense m'acheter, si je mets une barrette de 2 GO à la place de l'une de 1 GO, est ce que ça va fonctionner ?

et celle de 1 GO qui va me rester, puis-je la mettre sur un iMac, en + de celle de 1 GO existante ?

merci de vos lumière.


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2007)

Oui &#224; tes deux questions.

Edit: A condition que ce soit un iMac r&#233;cent (ceux &#224; processeur Intel).


----------



## Madmac (6 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui à tes deux questions.
> 
> Edit: A condition que ce soit un iMac récent (ceux à processeur Intel).



c'est et sera le cas.
merci.


----------



## El_Fuego (7 Octobre 2007)

Je conseille à tous ceux qui veulent acheter de la mémoire de le faire maintenant.

Car le prix en ce moment est au plus bas, avec un cyclone sur taiwan, je pense que les prix risquent de remonter.

Voilà.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2007)

Mouaip je passerais a bien de 1 a 3 Go sur mon macbook (non pro) mais le prix de la barette 2Go me fait un peu mal au fe**es...


----------



## arcank (7 Octobre 2007)

Et puis le MacBook n'acceptant que deux barrettes de 1Go au max ... Tu aurais VRAIMENT mal aux f...s !


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2007)

Non les Macbooks C2D accepteraient 3Go manifestement

(4 marchent mais que 3 detect&#233;s mais on gagne le dual channel)


Voila les bench et on gagne a peu pres 50&#37; de vitesse en passant de 1 a 3 Go Sous photoshop nottament


----------



## arcank (7 Octobre 2007)

Alors le site d'Apple est pas &#224; jour ...


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2007)

Ouaip je pensais ca aussi, mais tu vois les test comme moi


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mouaip je passerais a bien de 1 a 3 Go sur mon macbook (non pro) mais le prix de la barette 2Go me fait un peu mal au fe**es...





greggorynque a dit:


> Non les Macbooks C2D accepteraient 3Go manifestement
> 
> (4 marchent mais que 3 detectés mais on gagne le dual channel)
> 
> ...



Ben 130 dollars pour un kit de 3 Go, c'est actuellement très bas. En début d'année, le prix auraient été tellement élevé que tu aurais eu du mal à marcher. Et cela risque d'être de nouveau le cas à plus ou moins court terme.

Après, je peux comprendre qu'une telle somme n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben 130 dollars pour un kit de 3 Go, c'est actuellement très bas. En début d'année, le prix auraient été tellement élevé que tu aurais eu du mal à marcher. Et cela risque d'être de nouveau le cas à plus ou moins court terme.
> 
> Après, je peux comprendre qu'une telle somme n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde...



Malheureusement, il est FORTEMENT conseillé de mettre 2 ou 4(ou seulement 3 sont detectés) car ont perd les perf du dual channel avec 3 et les benchs le montrent bien, ca rend encore plus lent le GMA (sur les tests utilisant la CG, 2Go va plus vite que 3 ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Malheureusement, il est FORTEMENT conseillé de mettre 2 ou 4(ou seulement 3 sont detectés) car ont perd les perf du dual channel avec 3 et les benchs le montrent bien, ca rend encore plus lent le GMA (sur les tests utilisant la CG, 2Go va plus vite que 3 ^^



Plus vite, certes, mais dans quelle proportion ? Parce qu'il est clair qu'avec un Max d'applis lancées simultanément, avec 3 Go, le bénéfice sera plus conséquent que le bonus du dual channel. Jusqu'à ces jours ci (en ce qui me concerne test sur MacBook Pro core(1)duo 1,83 Ghz), le bénéfice du dual channel ne se faisait sentir qu'avec une machine pas trop chargée, après, la Ram supplémentaire offrait plus d'avantages que n'en faisait perdre l'absence du dual channel.


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plus vite, certes, mais dans quelle proportion ? Parce qu'il est clair qu'avec un Max d'applis lancées simultanément, avec 3 Go, le bénéfice sera plus conséquent que le bonus du dual channel. Jusqu'à ces jours ci (en ce qui me concerne test sur MacBook Pro core(1)duo 1,83 Ghz), le bénéfice du dual channel ne se faisait sentir qu'avec une machine pas trop chargée, après, la Ram supplémentaire offrait plus d'avantages que n'en faisait perdre l'absence du dual channel.



Absolument. Mieux vaut mettre 3 Go en perdant le faible bénéfice du dual channel, que 2 Go et se retrouver avec un phénomène de swap...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Octobre 2007)

Ok j'y penserais 

Par contre a 100&#8364; la barette de 2Go hors de question que je passe a 4Go sachant qu'un Go sera inutilisable ^^


----------



## paltrow (12 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, voila j'ai une question qui a du être posé déja mais j'ai eu la flemme de relir tout ce topic, donc je la repose :

j'ai vu sur macway en faisant le filtre sur les barettes mémoires des macbook c2d qu'il y avais des barettes de 2go  alors est ce que le macbook c2d peut accepter des barettes de 2go en sachant qu'ils assurent qu c'est compatible, cela voudrais dire qu'on peut passer le macbook à 4go ??

ca me parais bizare car à ma derniere nouvelle c'est impossible

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2007)

relis les 2 dernieres pages...

Tu peux mettre 4GO mais ton macbook n'en detectera que 3 cependant cela peut etre interessant pour etre a 3 tout en gardant le dual channel....


----------



## paltrow (12 Octobre 2007)

ok merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Madmac (12 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> relis les 2 dernieres pages...
> 
> Tu peux mettre 4GO mais ton macbook n'en detectera que 3 cependant cela peut etre interessant pour etre a 3 tout en gardant le dual channel....



bonsoir,

et c'et quoi le dual channel ?

merci


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

C'st le fait de diviser les operations sur 2 barettes de m&#234;me taille

de rien


Plus serieusement, cela est surtout un leger gain au niveau de la memoire ideo, mais cela reste minime... Mais si tu fait l'effort de lire rien que CETTE page tu en apprendras plus...


----------



## Madmac (15 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> C'st le fait de diviser les operations sur 2 barettes de même taille
> 
> ...



hé!! j'ai lu, et j'ai pas tout compris, c'est pour cela que je posais la question...

maintenant j'ai pigé. mais je note que c'est minime, donc pas nécessaire pour moi.

merci


----------



## Maxmallium (20 Octobre 2007)

Salut, je souhaitais savoir qu'elle était la meilleur option entre acheter de la mémoire X ( http://www.iclg.com/fiche_produits....1GOPWB/DDR667&cid=1789245&ident=0&ckc=1&cks=0 ) sur ICLG, de la mémoire DaneElect ( http://www.iclg.com/fiche_produits....064285N&cid=1789245&ident=0&ckc=1&cks=0 ) (ce que j'ai toujours pris sur PC) ou la mémoire sur l'Apple Store pour mon Macbook ?

Etant donnée la différence de 190 entre les deux 1ère et la dernière, je tente plus pour la 1ère option !
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## greggorynque (20 Octobre 2007)

Tu ne nous a meme pasdit quelle etais ta machine, mais en tout cas oublie tes memoire noname a 54&#8364; et prend ca:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...r2-667-macbook-imac-mac-mini-intel-et-pc.html

apres dans ton chois raye l'apple store direct (ses prix sont scandaleux) et ne prend du nonam QUE si la diffeence de prix vaut vraiment le coup (ce qui n'etais pas le cas de tes 2 exemples)


----------



## Maxmallium (20 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tu ne nous a meme pasdit quelle etais ta machine





Maxmallium a dit:


> pour mon Macbook ?



Merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## greggorynque (20 Octobre 2007)

lol d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Tipoi (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord, toutes mes excuses aux modos pour avoir ouvert un nouveau poste au lieu de fouiller dans celui là ... :rose:

Après quelques recherches, je suis tombée sur ces 2 offres : chez MacWay et chez Crucial.
Au final, il y a une différence de prix de 10 en faveur de Crucial.

Ces 2 offres sont elles compatible avec mon MacBook ?
Les 2 sites sont ils fiables ?
Et aussi, pensez-vous que je puisse trouver moins cher ailleurs ?

Bon WE tout le monde !


----------



## greggorynque (21 Octobre 2007)

c'est marqu&#233; sur tes 2 site que les Ram sont compatibles macbook je t'enverrais dnc vers la moins chere (et sans doute la meilleure)


----------



## Tox (21 Octobre 2007)

Crucial est parmi les meilleurs, voire le meilleur. La raison en est simple, Micron est derrière Crucial, c'est-à-dire que le constructeur de puces mémoire est aussi le concepteur des barrettes.


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2007)

Le prix de la ram a fortement chuté depuis le mois d'avril, atteignant un niveau particulièrement bas. Contrairement aux prévisions d' il y a plusieurs semaines, la chute continue...
L'article de Macbidouille (source Digitimes).


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

Et devrais continuer... La DDR3 arrive les prix de production de la 2 chute de mani&#232;re astronomique, et la memoire (meme la DDR1) n'est jamais remont&#233; tant que ca (de ce que je me souvienne) donc rien ne presse


----------



## Nikoo_Geek (25 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir a tous

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser ma question mais bon....
Alors voila, je suis actuellement en formation d'op&#233;rateur prise de vue (cameraman quoi). je recherche un portable pour faire du montage vid&#233;o (avid, vegas) et aussi un peu de flash et de photoshop.  

Dans l'unique apple reseller de ma r&#233;gion j'ai pu voir le macbook pro 15,4  2,2 ghz en action et il semble &#234;tre performant. Ma question est : est-ce que cette machine n'est pas disproportionn&#233;e par rapport a mes besoins ou dois-je me contenter du macbook 2,16 ghz avec un &#233;cran externe d'apr&#232;s ce que m'a dit le vendeur. 

Merci &#224; vous d'avoir pris le temps de me lire  &#224; bient&#244;t dans le c&#244;t&#233; clair.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2007)

Nikoo_Geek a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser ma question mais bon....
> Alors voila, je suis actuellement en formation d'op&#233;rateur prise de vue (cameraman quoi). je recherche un portable pour faire du montage vid&#233;o (avid, vegas) et aussi un peu de flash et de photoshop.
> ...



Effectivement, ta question a sa place dans "Mac portables", mais pas dans ce topic. Mon coll&#232;gue local va certainement faire le n&#233;cessaire pour la d&#233;placer au bon endroit avec ma r&#233;ponse.

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question, la diff&#233;rence brute de performance entre une machine &#224; 2,2 Ghz et une &#224; 2,16 Ghz, &#231;a ne va pas chercher loin, c'est de l'ordre de ce que nous autres motards appelons "le dernier quart de cheval", mais par contre, contrairement au MacBook, le MacBook Pro dispose d'une "vraie" carte vid&#233;o, ainsi que d'un port d'extension (pas du PCMCIA, mais la nouvelle norme dont le nom ne me revient pas, qui tend &#224; le remplacer actuellement). Si tu compte vraiment utiliser ta machine pour du montage vid&#233;o "niveau pro", et que tes contraintes budg&#233;taires te le permettent, je te recommande le MBP plut&#244;t que le MB. D'ailleurs, je pense m&#234;me qu'un MBP de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration (1,83 Ghz) d'occase ferait mieux ton affaire que le MB &#224; 2,16 Ghz, bien qu'il affiche 12 &#224; 15&#37; de puissance en moins. La puissance de la machine n'est pas tout. Par contre, dans tous les cas, le second &#233;cran reste une bonne id&#233;e.


----------



## Nikoo_Geek (25 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, ta question a sa place dans "Mac portables", mais pas dans ce topic. Mon collègue local va certainement faire le nécessaire pour la déplacer au bon endroit avec ma réponse.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, la différence brute de performance entre une machine à 2,2 Ghz et une à 2,16 Ghz, ça ne va pas chercher loin, c'est de l'ordre de ce que nous autres motards appelons "le dernier quart de cheval", mais par contre, contrairement au MacBook, le MacBook Pro dispose d'une "vraie" carte vidéo, ainsi que d'un port d'extension (pas du PCMCIA, mais la nouvelle norme dont le nom ne me revient pas, qui tend à le remplacer actuellement). Si tu compte vraiment utiliser ta machine pour du montage vidéo "niveau pro", et que tes contraintes budgétaires te le permettent, je te recommande le MBP plutôt que le MB. D'ailleurs, je pense même qu'un MBP de première génération (1,83 Ghz) d'occase ferait mieux ton affaire que le MB à 2,16 Ghz, bien qu'il affiche 12 à 15% de puissance en moins. La puissance de la machine n'est pas tout. Par contre, dans tous les cas, le second écran reste une bonne idée.



Merci pour cette réponse je crois que je vais suivre ton conseil


----------



## matimac (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux et nouveau possesseur d'un MBP 17"....refurbished, et c'est déjà une folie... (HS: ils m'avaient assuré que l'écran serait mat, et il est brillant...un peu ennuyant les reflets, lorsque les couleurs sont foncées...).

Mais bref, venons-en au sujet: comme beaucoup d'entre nous, je désire augmenter la ram de 2GO à 4...qu'il accepte sur ces derniers modèles. Je voudrais donc savoir, la ram installée étant de la DDR2 SDRAM PC2-5400 à 667 MHz, si la DDR2 SDRAM PC2-6400 à 800 MHz est compatible, ou non...

et d'ailleurs: cela vaut-il la peine? (cela dépendra des offres des magasins autour de chez moi également.

Merci


----------



## greggorynque (27 Octobre 2007)

Est ce que cela en vaut la peine de passer a 4Go ???

honnetement a mois que tu ne passe ta vie sur totoshop..... non


----------



## matimac (27 Octobre 2007)

hello,

exact... sur mon PB G4, la moitié du temps de travail sur PS était de l'attente...alors même si ce n'est pas le centre de ma vie, ca prend quand même beaucoup de temps.... donc: 4GO...c'est utile, je crois,


----------



## matimac (27 Octobre 2007)

Rebonsoir...

Sans m'entêter, je sais que la réflexion   peut non mener à considérer cela utile ou non, tec.
Mais techniquement, ddr2 800mhz, c'est possible?

merci


----------



## arcank (27 Octobre 2007)

Sans vouloir trop m'avancer, je crois que ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me, elles tourneront seulement &#224; 667MHz, mais fonctionneront tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Octobre 2007)

exactement, elle seront brid&#233;es mais marcheront...

Pour la facon dint tu utilise photoshop, si la moiti&#233;e de ton temps totoshop est du temps d'attente c'est surtout le processeur qu'il faut augmenter (la ram depend surtout de la taille des fichiers&#224;, et avec les nouveaux MBP tu va demonter en perf ton vieux powerbook crois moi 

Tout ca pour dire qu'a 100&#8364; la barette a ta place je prefererais changer le DD pour un plus rapide qui te fera gagner du temps d'enregistrement mais tout cela n'engage que moi  (surtout que j'ai egalement pens&#233; passer a 3 ou 4 Go  )


----------



## matimac (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour la réponse....

Donc: pour la ram 800 mhz, c'est possible mais pas intéressant: utilisable, mais bridée...

A part cela, oui, à 200 euros les deux barettes, ça fait réflechir, et il est vrai que les infos actuelles sur la chute des prix des barrettes m'incitaient (comme par hasard) à surenchérir dans mon équipement... je vais donc attendre un peu et tester photoshop sous MBP avant de me décider. ....mais j'hésite! comme j'hésitais d'ailleurs pour acheter le MPB... 

Bonne soirée et encore merci pour les réponses


----------



## arcank (28 Octobre 2007)

En fait, la barrete de 800MHz ne sera pas utilis&#233;e &#224; son plein potentiel, mais ton MacBook Pro, lui, sera au top. Elles seront aussi performantes que les 667MHz.
Si c'est pas plus cher, je pense que c'est bon.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

A mon avis prend ton temps, le prix de la ram n'a pas de raison de remonter


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Est ce que cela en vaut la peine de passer a 4Go ???
> 
> honnetement a mois que tu ne passe ta vie sur totoshop..... non



Ben l&#224;, je ne suis pas d'accord du tout.  Je pr&#233;cise que j'ai un MBP derni&#232;re r&#233;vision, avec 4 Go de ram.

Les applications demandant beaucoup de m&#233;moire vive ne se limitent pas &#224; Photoshop.

Par exemple, je suis amen&#233; &#224; travailler avec des machines virtuelles (parfois 2 en m&#234;me temps), via VMware. Je peux te dire que &#231;a bouffe &#233;norm&#233;ment de ram. Pour un peu (et c'est souvent le cas) que j'utilise plusieurs autres applis &#224; cot&#233;, dont certaines ne sont pas en UB, l'utilit&#233; d'avoir plus de 2 Go de ram devient vite une r&#233;alit&#233;.

Si j'avais seulement 2 Go de ram, je ne m'en sortirais pas, il y aurait des ralentissements &#224; un moment donn&#233;, et je serais oblig&#233; de souvent red&#233;marrer pour &#233;liminer le swap. Moi, &#231;a, je n'en veux pas.

Bien s&#251;r, je ne veux pas g&#233;n&#233;raliser mon cas. Mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue que les MBP sont th&#233;oriquement destin&#233;s &#224; un usage pro ou semi-pro, et pratiquement &#224; des utilisateurs qui ont certaines exigences.

Ce que je conseillerai d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale &#224; un nouvel acheteur, c'est dans un premier temps de tester avec les 2 Go fournis en standard. Et si l'utilit&#233; s'en fait sentir, de passer &#224; 4 Go par la suite. Les prix particuli&#232;rement bas de la ram (je sais, c'est tr&#232;s relatif) permettent de faciliter ce passage sans se ruiner.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

La je suis 100&#37; d'accord, le passage a 4Go est indispensable dans le cadre de l'utilisation intensive de machines virtuelles...

comme ca tu a 2Go parmachine (si tu n'en a "que" 2) et les deux peuvent tourner avec de bonnes perf (mais encore une fois un DD 7200 tours ne sera dans ton cas pas du luxe) le processeur s'n sortira lui un peu mieux (avec les dualcore) et donc ta machne se sentira plus au frais avec toutes ls donn&#233;es stock&#233;es en ram pour eviter le SWAP


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2007)

Le cas des VM n'&#233;tait qu'un exemple. Dans un cadre pro (ou semi-pro), certains en arrivent vite &#224; accumuler les grosses applis tr&#232;s demandeuses de ressources. On ne peux ni dire que 2 Go seront insuffisants, ni dire que 4 Go seront inutiles. Tout d&#233;pend de l'utilisation que l'on va faire de son ordi, et cette utilisation est tr&#232;s "large" d'une personne &#224; l'autre.  

Pour le DD, tu as raison, ta remarque est fort pertinente.   J'arrive cependant tr&#232;s bien &#224; m'en sortir avec un DD  &#224; 5400 (j'avais peur qu'un DD interne &#224; 7200 me bouffe toute l'autonomie). Au cas o&#249;, je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore utiliser un clone sur un DD externe &#224; 7200.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour le reste, tu sais j'utilise de gros logiciels de 3D en simultan&#233;e avec photoshop et des panneaux de qques centaines de Mo, et si 1Go est un peu short, 2 c'est sincerement parfait (il en reste souvent un poil de rab) J'ai bien h&#233;sit&#233; a passer a 3 sur mon macbook (et oui il supporte 3Go contrairement a ce que tout le monde pense,m&#234;me 4 mais seul 3 sont detect&#233;s) mais payer le triple de prix des 2Go pour 5 ou 10&#37; de perfs en plus.... 
Mais je vois qu'on est en fait parfaitement d'accord, 4Go oui, mais si on en a vraiment besoin sinon ca ne sert qu'a montrer qu'on a la plus grosse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour je souhaite passer a 2 GO pour mon macbook intel core2duo est ce que cela convient : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27390-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_x_1_Go_PC5400_SA.html ?
Est ce que c est une bonne marque parceque j ai l impression que c est quand meme pas tres cher ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Oui cela convient et non la Ram n'est plus chere du tout


----------



## greggorynque (30 Octobre 2007)

Je vais faire des heureux, mais je viens de passer a 2 Go sur mon macbook...
de la kingston de chez grosbill je crois

Si ca ne change pas la vie, l'ensemble du finder est effectivment plus fluide, et ca soulage un peu photoshop... Je suis tr&#232;s satisfait des 2Go, mais soyons honn&#232;tes, j'aurais survecu sans...

Par contre le temps de boot a gagn&#233; qques secondes surtout lors du chargement des pgms de d&#233;marage ( car en g&#233;n&#233;ral la RAM est bien utilis&#233; a l'allumage...) . 
Meme si je ne demarre quasi jamais mon macbook (jamais eteint surtout) la diff&#233;rence est assez notable, macfreepops ne pedale plus dans la semoule pendant 10mins.


Je vous enverrais d'autres impressions quand je l'aurais un peu plus utilis&#233;e (m&#234;me si ce soir elle me servent mes barettes)


----------



## Tox (30 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Si ca ne change pas la vie, l'ensemble du finder est effectivment plus fluide, et ca soulage un peu photoshop... Je suis très satisfait des 2Go, mais soyons honnètes, j'aurais survecu sans...


Depuis le temps que je le répète 

Sérieusement, si le Finder est plus fluide, on peut décemment imaginer que l'ensemble du système est accéléré. Au prix de la ram, c'est vraiment dommage de se contenter d'un seul giga...


----------



## greggorynque (30 Octobre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Depuis le temps que je le répète
> 
> Sérieusement, si le Finder est plus fluide, on peut décemment imaginer que l'ensemble du système est accéléré. Au prix de la ram, c'est vraiment dommage de se contenter d'un seul giga...



Sauf que leopard devrait regler le probleme de lenteur du finder sur macintel


----------



## Tox (30 Octobre 2007)

Et dans quelle mesure ? Pourquoi est-ce alors réglé sous Tiger avec 2 Go ?


----------



## greggorynque (30 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas 

mais le finder des macintel en general es bien plus lent sous tiger que celui des powerPC, mais ce probleme etais regl&#233; avec une plus grosse quantit&#233; de ram (imac ou macpro bien charg&#233; par exemple)

Mais visiblement sur leopard on retrouve un finder aussi reactif que sur les powerPC donc peux etre que le passage a 2Go est toujours utile, mais il devient moins indispensable


----------



## Tox (30 Octobre 2007)

En passant du G4 au C2D sous 10.4.9, je n'ai pas ressenti de ralentissements. En passant de 1 Go &#224; 2 Go, la fluidit&#233; a progress&#233; de mani&#232;re plus que sensible.

Je continue donc de penser que l'allocation de m&#233;moire au GMA (+ aussi Rosetta) mettent &#224; l'&#233;troit un MB avec un seul giga... Pour moi, c'est le GMA et/ou la fa&#231;on dont la m&#233;moire du syst&#232;me est allou&#233;e au GMA qui pourraient expliquer la meilleure fluidit&#233; sous 2 Go.

Les machines dont tu parles n'ont pas de chip int&#233;gr&#233;. Je ne crois pas que c'est la m&#234;me probl&#233;matique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> En passant du G4 au C2D sous 10.4.9, je n'ai pas ressenti de ralentissements.



Ben ... Encore heureux 

:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 

je vais bientot troquer mon PB 12" contre un BlackBook  (en plus d'un &#233;cran plus grand pour mieux travailler ma th&#232;se d'&#233;co  ), j'envisage de la gaver de RAM pour bien pouvoir analyser mes corpus de texte (master R de "datamining") :rose:  .. ma question est : vu le prix de la barette, ca fait 100 euros les 4go chez Crucial ... pensez vous que cela va encore baisser ? si je les prends et que je choisis en fait un autre ordi genre "next-next-next rev" .. cela sera t il toujours compatible ? enfin confirmez vous que le MB supporte les 4 go ?

merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses ... 

ps: objectivement, c'est pas un peu beaucoup 4go ? (suis pas sur que TeXshoP les n&#233;cessite :rateau: ) ... mais 2, j'ai peur que ca me bloque (et 3 c'est pas possible) ...:rose:

edit: c'est pas 100 mais environ 200 euros ...mais bon c'est quand m&#234;me pas tr&#232;s cher


----------



## sclicer (2 Novembre 2007)

Hello
Quel est la qualité de crucial par rapport à la ram de chez macway sur un macbook ?
Car bon 4go de ram ( en 2*2go) à 164c'est alléchant


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (2 Novembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Hello
> Quel est la qualit&#233; de crucial par rapport &#224; la ram de chez macway sur un macbook ?
> Car bon 4go de ram ( en 2*2go) &#224; 164&#8364;c'est all&#233;chant



O&#249; trouves tu le 2x2 &#224; 164 euros ?  
ps : c'est m&#234;me super all&#233;chant .. 

edit : Trouv&#233; (comme crucial ne propose pas encore le 4go pour les MB ben j'avais au mieux que du 2x1) ...
mais ca fait bien 164 euros les 4 go ... mmhhhhh !!!


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> je vais bientot troquer mon PB 12" contre un BlackBook  (en plus d'un &#233;cran plus grand pour mieux travailler ma th&#232;se d'&#233;co  ), j'envisage de la gaver de RAM pour bien pouvoir analyser mes corpus de texte (master R de "datamining") :rose:  .. ma question est : vu le prix de la barette, ca fait 100 euros les 4go chez Crucial ... pensez vous que cela va encore baisser ? si je les prends et que je choisis en fait un autre ordi genre "next-next-next rev" .. cela sera t il toujours compatible ? enfin confirmez vous que le MB supporte les 4 go ?
> 
> ...



Crois moi 2 sont AMPLEMENT suffisant pour ton usage....Je fais enormement de photoshop et mes 2Go sont rarement pleins 


l'ancien macbook supporte 3Go (meme si tu peux mettre 4dedans et le nouveau tient 4Go.... Mais pour une these d'&#233;co, 4Go c'est QUE de la frime 


ccrucial c'est tres bien mais de toute facone n'ajoutera pas de perf par rapport a de la noname puisque les timigs mac sont fixes..... l'ajout de RAM d emarqu


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (2 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Crois moi 2 sont AMPLEMENT suffisant pour ton usage....Je fais enormement de photoshop et mes 2Go sont rarement pleins
> 
> 
> l'ancien macbook supporte 3Go (meme si tu peux mettre 4dedans et le nouveau tient 4Go.... Mais pour une these d'&#233;co, 4Go c'est QUE de la frime



pour l'&#233;co je suis bien d'accord mais pour l'analyse de gros corpus de texte (datamining) , avec traitement perl et java (cf We feel Fine de Jonhatan Harris) ben je me pose la question (surtout vu le prix de la ram .. mais bon mieux je paye mieux c'est .. )


----------



## sclicer (2 Novembre 2007)

Justement en achetant juste une barette de 2go pour voir si le besoin d'augmenter &#224; 4go se fait ressentir c'est pas mieu ?
Mais ce seras moins r&#233;actif que 2*1go en bicanal ?

PS: Au fait Dumbop84 tu pourrais me refiler le lien du kit 4Go, j'ai supprimer mes favoris :rose:  merci d'avance

Edit: en fait il ne reste plus que le kit &#224; 275$ donc environ 190 &#8364;soit 20&#8364;de moins que chez macway en 2*2go ... avec les frais de port &#231;a sert &#224; rien ^^ Bon vivement une nouvelle baisse des prix .


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ccrucial c'est tres bien mais de toute facone n'ajoutera pas de perf par rapport a de la noname puisque les timigs mac sont fixes..... l'ajout de RAM d emarqu



Le probl&#232;me avec la noname, c'est que le fabricant risque de tirer les prix vers le bas en sacrifiant la qualit&#233; des mat&#233;riaux et les contr&#244;les qualit&#233;. Au final, il y a le risque de se retrouver avec de la ram probl&#233;matique et des kernel panic &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition, et finalement inutilisable. Il vaut mieux se tourner vers des barrettes d'une marque r&#233;put&#233;e (Crucial entre autres), qui offre des garantie sur la qualit&#233; (avec une garantie sur une longue p&#233;riode, voire "&#224; vie")...


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> pour l'éco je suis bien d'accord mais pour l'analyse de gros corpus de texte (datamining) , avec traitement perl et java (cf We feel Fine de Jonhatan Harris) ben je me pose la question (surtout vu le prix de la ram .. mais bon mieux je paye mieux c'est .. )



hého il faut de sacré gros textes pour utiliser 4Go.... pour un fichier texte il prendra dans ta ram sa taille (donc surement pas 1Go)

Fait ce que tu veux, mais ce serais gacher tes sous


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le problème avec la noname, c'est que le fabricant risque de tirer les prix vers le bas en sacrifiant la qualité des matériaux et les contrôles qualité. Au final, il y a le risque de se retrouver avec de la ram problématique et des kernel panic à répétition, et finalement inutilisable. Il vaut mieux se tourner vers des barrettes d'une marque réputée (Crucial entre autres), qui offre des garantie sur la qualité (avec une garantie sur une longue période, voire "à vie")...



on est d'accord (j'ai acheté de la kingston) mais dès que c'est de la marque c'est bon... Pas la peine de comparer les marques, l'essentiel, c'est d'avoir une garantie de qualité...


----------



## The Transporter (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne suis pas encore l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook, je suis en train d'analyser... mac book ou mac book pro... je ne sais pas encore.

J'ai une question à propos de la mémoire.
Est ce que on peut mettre de la plus performante? Je vois que l'actuelle est cadencée à 667Mhz...

Aussi, pourquoi est elle si chère ? Je viens de remplacer un module de 1giga dans un portable, de la DDR2-667Mhz Kingston, 1Go pour 35!

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> on est d'accord (j'ai acheté de la kingston) mais dès que c'est de la marque c'est bon... Pas la peine de comparer les marques, l'essentiel, c'est d'avoir une garantie de qualité...



Oui, absolument (et moi aussi de la Kingston). Il y a des marques qui reviennent régulièrement, on finit par les connaitre...


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, absolument (et moi aussi de la Kingston). Il y a des marques qui reviennent régulièrement, on finit par les connaitre...


Le nouveau MB santa rosa ne demande pas de la ram a 800 Mhz ???


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2007)

Bin oui... Mais non d'après le site de Crucial...


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Le nouveau MB santa rosa ne demande pas de la ram a 800 Mhz ???





Tox a dit:


> Bin oui... Mais non d'apr&#232;s le site de Crucial...



Non. C'est une confusion qui est d'ailleurs apparue avec les MBP Santa Rosa, et qui se r&#233;p&#232;te avec les MB Santa Rosa.

C'est le bus system (des processeurs Santa Rosa) qui est cadenc&#233; &#224; 800 Mhz. La ram, elle, n'a pas chang&#233;; c'est toujours de la 5300-DDR2 &#224; 667 Mhz. Il suffit d'aller sur le site d'Apple pour le v&#233;rifier.


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2007)

Une v&#233;ritable mise &#224; jour mineure, alors


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Bin oui... Mais non d'apr&#232;s le site de Crucial...



Oui enfin bon ca m'ettonnerais que crucial ait deja mis a jour son site....

EDIT:  ok la RAM est desyncro maintenant donc... Pas de Pb mais ca va mieux en le disant...


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2007)

Quitte à me répéter, Crucial sont vraiment pro (parmi les meilleurs) et donc à jour


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

Voilà; un petit "réajustement". 

Maintenant ce MB est estampillé "Santa Rosa" (ça va, vous êtes content  ? ), avec la possibilité de ramener la ram à 4 Go (ce qui sur un MB, et pour le public pour lequel il est destiné, me laisse dubitatif). Et une CG guère plus performante que la précédente.


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui enfin bon ca m'ettonnerais que crucial ait deja mis a jour son site....
> 
> EDIT:  ok la RAM est desyncro maintenant donc... Pas de Pb mais ca va mieux en le disant...





Tox a dit:


> Quitte à me répéter, Crucial sont vraiment pro (parmi les meilleurs) et donc à jour



Mais c'est la même ram qu'avant.


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais c'est la même ram qu'avant.


 Mais Crucial ne proposait pas 2x 2 Go sur le modèle précédent, professionnalisme oblige


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Mais Crucial ne proposait pas 2x 2 Go sur le modèle précédent, professionnalisme oblige



Oui, là d'accord.

Mais tu vas être accusé par Greggo de vouloir jouer à celui qui a la plus grosse, avec tes 2 X 2 Go. 

Enfin bon, tu vois ça avec lui.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais c'est la m&#234;me ram qu'avant.



oui mais avant elle etais syncro avec le bus syst&#232;me, plus maintenant...

Conclusion sur le nouveau macbook et peut demarrer de nouveaux jeux injouables et ont peu monter a 4Go ce qui ne sert que pour la frime

(car je ne vois objectivement pas qui peux avoir besoin de plus de 2Go sur le macbook non pro)


Vraiment inutile cette MAJ

PS: je rapelle avant que tout le monde me tombe dessus que j'utilise mon macbook tout les jours pour des rendus 3D et du photoshop tr&#232;s avanc&#233;, et que autant 1Go c'&#233;tais effectivement un peu short, autant 2Go c'est plus qu'il n'en faut, m&#234;me avec des PSD de plusieurs centaines de Mo


Je vais d'ailleurs vous en donner la preuve...
*
alors je suis en train de charger mon macbook:*

Mail, adium, firefox, safari, VLC, iphoto, itunes, photoshop (avec Plusieurs centaines de Mo ouverts) artlantis avec un fichier assez violent, archicad et apercu avec un PSD de 70Mo
rajoutez a cela plusieurs fenetre de finder en appercu et des lectures d'infos de fichiers...

conclusion il me reste encore 600Mo de memoire inactive et surtout ca ne rame pas du tout et pourtnant je suis un utilisateur exigeant, expos&#233; marche du tonnerre, et m&#234;me dashboard...


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

Et voil&#224;, je l'avais bien dit (attention, le p'tit oiseau va sortir) ! :bebe:


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2007)

Je suis convaincu. Je vais de ce pas chercher 4 Go !


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Je suis convaincu. Je vais de ce pas chercher 4 Go !



Moquez vous mais je viens de poster mes screens


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moquez vous mais je viens de poster mes screens


 Pas de moquerie, c'est purement amical  Moi, mon cheval de bataille, ce sont les 2 Go qui fluidifient le finder sur le MB (n'est-ce pas Divoli ),


----------



## sclicer (2 Novembre 2007)

Dite 2Go en 1 barette en attendant 2*2go de ram c'est moins performant que 2*1go ?


----------



## divoli (2 Novembre 2007)

Je suis le seul qui ne peut pas parler du MB en connaissance de cause... Etant donn&#233; que je n'en ai pas. 

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec Greggo. Ajouter ou mettre un max de ram, il faut que cela ait un sens, que ce soit justifi&#233;.

Je pourrais faire la m&#234;me d&#233;mo (ou plut&#244;t la d&#233;mo inverse). Activer des machines virtuelles, plus d'autres applications sur OS X comme je suis amen&#233; &#224; le faire. Vous faire un screen, et vous d&#233;montrer que 4 Go, dans mon cas et sur mon MBP, c'est amplement justifi&#233;.

Enfin bon...


----------



## Tox (2 Novembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Dite 2Go en 1 barette en attendant 2*2go de ram c'est moins performant que 2*1go ?


Théoriquement, c'est moins performant, tu fais une crois sur le dual channel. Pratiquement, je n'ai aucune idée de la différence réelle...


----------



## greggorynque (2 Novembre 2007)

Elle est TRES faible et c'est surtout dans le sjeux que ca se ressent... Or le macbook et les jeux... a part wolfenstein


----------



## sclicer (2 Novembre 2007)

Ah bah ça me réconforterais dans ma démarche d'achat ça  
1barette de 2go avec l'achat de mon nouveau mac, macbook.
puis une autre barrette avec mon écran 24" quelque mois plus tard  
Car bon si ça ne concerne que les jeux, c'est pas avec iphoto,iwork,itune ou le net que ça va flancher


----------



## sclicer (3 Novembre 2007)

Ah oui juste une dernière question.
La ram chez macway est fiable ?


----------



## greggorynque (3 Novembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Ah oui juste une dernière question.
> La ram chez macway est fiable ?



toutes les ram garanties sont fiables...

L'avantage de macway c'est que tu ne te tromperas pas de modele


----------



## sclicer (6 Novembre 2007)

Je compte prendre celle-là finalement.
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27392-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_Go_PC5300_SA.html
Mais que veut dire SA ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Novembre 2007)

vous voulez dire que le dual channel n'est pas obligatoire et que la diff&#233;rence est minime (peut etre except&#233; pour des jeux auxquels je ne joue jamais ... wii powwa ) ..

Donc sur mon futur blacbook, je peux laisser une barrette de 512 (et monter un 2go) soit 2.5 go ?? et que ca marchera bien quand m&#234;me ? 





edit : sur Crucial.com, Les 2GO sont &#224; *           &#8364;83.41              inc. VAT*           *


----------



## arcank (8 Novembre 2007)

Sans probl&#232;mes


----------



## alex-avignon (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un ami (tech dans apple store) qui me dit que sur les certains MB 2.2 G que la mémoire est livrée 1*1GO  et non plus 2*512Mo tout cela pour un total de 1Go donc plus simple pour passer à 2... juste à rajouter 1 et non pas 2*1... vous confirmez?


----------



## greggorynque (19 Novembre 2007)

alex-avignon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un ami (tech dans apple store) qui me dit que sur les certains MB 2.2 G que la mémoire est livrée 1*1GO  et non plus 2*512Mo tout cela pour un total de 1Go donc plus simple pour passer à 2... juste à rajouter 1 et non pas 2*1... vous confirmez?



ca paraitrais TRES TRES ettonant..... Mais bon....


----------



## alex-avignon (19 Novembre 2007)

personne n'a fait l'experience de recevoir un MB 2.2 G avec 1Go de ram pour nous dire si 2*512 ou 1*1Go ????


----------



## greggorynque (19 Novembre 2007)

alex-avignon a dit:


> personne n'a fait l'experience de recevoir un MB 2.2 G avec 1Go de ram pour nous dire si 2*512 ou 1*1Go ????


Plein de gens ont recu des macbooks, mais pour le moment personne n'a signalé n'avoir eu qu'une barette....

Mais franchement, a 60 les 2go, il faut vraiment raler pour vouloir a tout prix ne prendre qu'une barette.....


----------



## divoli (20 Novembre 2007)

alex-avignon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un ami (tech dans apple store) qui me dit que sur les certains MB 2.2 G que la mémoire est livrée 1*1GO  et non plus 2*512Mo tout cela pour un total de 1Go donc plus simple pour passer à 2... juste à rajouter 1 et non pas 2*1... vous confirmez?





alex-avignon a dit:


> personne n'a fait l'experience de recevoir un MB 2.2 G avec 1Go de ram pour nous dire si 2*512 ou 1*1Go ????




Ben ce que dit ton ami est en totale contradiction avec ce qu'indique l'Applestore. Manifestement, ton ami s'est trompé:





(extrait de l'AS, concernant les MB actuellement en vente)

Ce sont bel et bien 2 barrettes de 512.

Ou alors il va falloir que ton ami explique ce qu'il appelle "certains MB 2.2 GHz", parce que là je ne vois pas.

Si tu veux un MB à 2 Go de ram:
-Soit tu le commandes tel quel sur l'Applestore avec l'option 2 Go, avec un prix majoré de 140 euros.
-Soit tu le commandes sans option au niveau de la ram (donc avec 2 X 512), tu retires les 2 barrettes, et tu les remplaces par 2 barrettes de 1 Go (par exemple ici, pour un total de 2 X 35 euros = 70 euros plus les frais de ports).

Les prix étant ceux valables au moment où j'écris ces lignes...


N.B.: Si tu retires les barrettes d'origine, ne t'en débarrasse pas, elles sont liées à la garantie de ta machine.


----------



## poissonfree (20 Novembre 2007)

Les seuls à posséder 1 seule barrette au lieu de 2 sont : 
- le MacBook Pro C2D 2,16Ghz avec 128Mo pour la carte graphique
- les dernier iMac (bordure noir)

Pour tous les autres (MacIntel), 2 barrettes à chaque fois.


----------



## alex-avignon (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

Effectivement, peut etre a t il confondu les MBP et les MB... merci en tout cas.. je vous tiendrais informé quand j'aurais reçu le mien...
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## fromdisco (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour


Je dois acheter aujourd'hui un MBP PRO 15" 2,2 Ghz et un MB blanc 2,2 Ghz.

Si j'achète un kit de 4 Go (2 x 2 Go) pour le MBPro, est-ce que je peux récupérer les 2 x 1 Go et les installer dans le MB blanc ?

Sont-ce les mêmes barrettes ?



D'avance merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2007)

fromdisco a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Je dois acheter aujourd'hui un MBP PRO 15" 2,2 Ghz et un MB blanc 2,2 Ghz.
> ...



Exactement les mêmes (DDR2 PC5300 à 667 Mhz)


----------



## gauthier55 (22 Novembre 2007)

voilà j'ai acheté mon macbook fin aout et j'en suis très heureux, c'était mon dépucelage mac, et ca c'est fait dans la douceur!!
maintenant j'aimerai le booster un peu en lui rajoutant de la mémoire, donc passer a 2G car il semble que ce soit le plus qu'il puisse supporter.
par contre je ne comprend pas, selon le site que je regarde personne ne dis la même chose, donc ma question va être clair, qu'est ce que je peux mettre comme mémoire vive, et-ce que je peux mettre de la corsair adaptée qui n'est pas non plus de la merde mais qui est très nettement moin cher que certaine mémoires pour Mac?


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2007)

Tu peux mettre de la Corsair si tu veux, dans la mesure où elle correspond aux caractéristiques indiquées par Pascal 77 juste en dessus.


----------



## gauthier55 (22 Novembre 2007)

mais je peux en mettre, mais est-ce que ca va avoir de mauvaises consequences sur mon ordinateur?
je pose la question aux vues des différences de prix entre les marques classiques de mémoires et les marques pour mac


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles marques classiques et marques pour Mac.

Il y a d'un coté, des marques qui ont certaines exigences au niveau de la fabrication et des contrôles qualité, pour des mémoires vives compatibles Mac et PC.

Et d'un autre coté des fabricants qui tirent les prix vers le bas, en sacrifiant la qualité, avec des barrettes "no-name", qui sont souvent problématiques, sur Mac comme sur PC.

Maintenant, si tu fais allusion aux prix des barrettes vendues par Apple, je comprends que ça fasse peur. Tu peux t'adresser, comme de nombreux utilisateurs Mac, à un autre fournisseur; Corsair, par exemple.

Perso, j'ai opté pour des barrettes Kingston, réputées pour leur qualité sans avoir à me ruiner.


----------



## gauthier55 (22 Novembre 2007)

c'est ce que je voulais savoir, quand je montais mes propres pc moi même,je mettais corsair ou kingston.
je te remercie


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2007)

Kingston, Crucial, Corsair, Danelec...

Les sites proposent souvent des configurateurs, pour t'aider à retrouver le bon format de barrettes pour tel ou tel modèle d'ordinateur. 

Mais il n'y a pas de barrettes pour Mac et de barrettes pour PC; il y a des barrettes tout court avec des normes et des formats différents.


----------



## gauthier55 (22 Novembre 2007)

En me promenent sur le net je viens de découvir la marque g-skill, je connais pas du tout cette marque, quelqu'un sait ce que ca vaut?


----------



## arcank (22 Novembre 2007)

Il parait que c'est de (très ?) bonne qualité. J'en ai 1 Go dans mon MacBook, aucun problème à signaler.


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2007)

gauthier55 a dit:


> En me promenent sur le net je viens de découvir la marque g-skill, je connais pas du tout cette marque, quelqu'un sait ce que ca vaut?



Je la vois apparaitre de plus en plus souvent, mais je n'en sais guère plus...


----------



## gauthier55 (22 Novembre 2007)

ben je crois que je vais me laisser tenter, en espérant ne pas découvrir que c'est de la grosse merde, je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## Alfoo (24 Novembre 2007)

salut  tout le monde 

j'ai un MacBook Core2duo avec 2*512 MB de mémoire acheté de base.
Je souhaite le gonfler à 2 GB.

Quelle est la meilleure solution selon vous :

- acheter 2 barettes de 1 GB
-acheter 1 barette de 2 GB (au cas ou je souhaite y ajouter une de 2GB plus tard, vous allez me dire que 4 GB pour un MB ca fait quand meme beaucoup  )

Mon MB date de janvier 2007.
merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> salut  tout le monde
> 
> j'ai un MacBook Core2duo avec 2*512 MB de mémoire acheté de base.
> Je souhaite le gonfler à 2 GB.
> ...



C'est comme tu le sens, mais les 2x1 Go seront plus performant que 1X2 Go c'est tout


----------



## thenetweb (24 Novembre 2007)

oups je me suis trompé de sujet


----------



## momocabries (27 Novembre 2007)

2x1Go seront-ils plus performants que 2Go + 512Mo ?

2x2Go est-ce utile avec un MB 2.2Ghz  si je compte faire tourner Photoshop ( avec de la grosse définition ), Illustrator et Indesign en même temps une bonne partie de la journée?

Y a-t-il des caractéristiques à vérifier quand on achète de la ram ( 5300 SODIMM 667Mhz ca je sais, mais ensuite? ) ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2007)

momocabries a dit:


> 2x1Go seront-ils plus performants que 2Go + 512Mo ?



Ça dépend de ce que tu fais avec, mais même dans le cas d'une utilisation légère, peu gourmande en mémoire, il faudra quand même plusieurs jours de traitement pour que le dual channel te fasse gagner une heure.

Faudrait arrêter un peu de vous focaliser là dessus, c'est vrai que ça fait gagner un peu en performance, mais pas assez pour que vous puissiez ressentir la différence sans un chronomètre assez précis. Si tes 512 Mo supplémentaires ne t'économisent ne serait-ce que deux ou trois swap par heure, tu aura largement comblé le handicap de performance.



momocabries a dit:


> 2x2Go est-ce utile avec un MB 2.2Ghz  si je compte faire tourner Photoshop ( avec de la grosse définition ), Illustrator et Indesign en même temps une bonne partie de la journée?



Là, oui, ça pourra se ressentir



momocabries a dit:


> Y a-t-il des caractéristiques à vérifier quand on achète de la ram ( 5300 SODIMM 667Mhz ca je sais, mais ensuite? ) ?



Je sais pas, moi, vérifier que les barrettes sont bien en un seul morceau, ou ouvrir les puces pour vérifier qu'il ne manque pas un transistor dedans ?


----------



## greggorynque (27 Novembre 2007)

momocabries a dit:


> 2x2Go est-ce utile avec un MB 2.2Ghz  si je compte faire tourner Photoshop ( avec de la grosse définition ), Illustrator et Indesign en même temps une bonne partie de la journée?


Je fais ca souvent et ca depend des fichiers que j'utilise, mais, la plupart du temps la ram n'est même pas toute pleine, a bon entendeur, 

Fait comme tu le sens mais d'apres moi, 2X2Go c'est gacher


----------



## momocabries (27 Novembre 2007)

Oki, merci !

En effet, comme j'suis short sur le budget, j'acheterai une barrete 2Go, ca me fera 2.5Go de vive au départ, et si le besoin s'en fait ressentir un jour, une deuxieme de 2Go viendra remplacer la 512  !


----------



## jfkool (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec tous ces postes, je ne sais plus.

Je reçois mon blacbook dernier modèle dans 2 jours.

Je veux installer 2 GO au lieu des 1Go préinstallés. Je ne souhaite pas passer à 3 ou 4 GO par la suite (2 Go suffiront).

Avec ces histoires de dual channel, gain ou pas gain dû au fait d'installer une barrette de 2Go au lieu de 2*1Go......

Je fais quoi? : 1 barrette de 2GO ou 2 barretts de 1GO?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses et désolé par avance de vous faire répéter...​


----------



## billoune (28 Novembre 2007)

Comme tu le verras sur la plupart des forums mac, il est préferé de respecter l'équilibre entre les deux slots mémoire. Moi j'utilise 2 barettes de 1Go sur mon macbook et cela me parait être la meilleure solution pour l'instant. Après, vu le prix des barettes qui chute encore et encore, je les changerais peut-être pour 2X2Go (macbook santa rosa), mais pour le moment tout va bien.


----------



## jfkool (28 Novembre 2007)

Merci Biloune pour ta réponse rapide et concise. Je m'oriente donc vers du 2*1Go.
Bone journée !​


----------



## sclicer (28 Novembre 2007)

Hello
Je voudrais acheter 2*2go de ram, ce modèle marche-t-il ?

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27392-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_Go_PC5300_SA.html

Car c'est les  bonnes caractérisques, mais elles ont l'air d'avoir une partie plus épaisse (coin gauche de l'image)

merci


----------



## e-gore (29 Novembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Hello
> Je voudrais acheter 2*2go de ram, ce modèle marche-t-il ?
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27392-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_Go_PC5300_SA.html
> ...


Les barrettes G.skill sont de très bon modules de mèmoire.D'ailleurs j'en ai commandé 2x1Go que je devrais recevoir en debut de week.

Slicer:
La partie plus épaisse sur le module est un dissipateur thermique. A mon avis ce produit devrais s'installer sans trop de mal, mais a préciser!!...

Qu'as tu comme matos? macbook / Pro?  SI macbook 4Go ne te servira à rien car ce portable ne reconnais que 2Go /2,5Go au maximum.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Novembre 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Les barrettes G.skill sont de très bon modules de mèmoire.D'ailleurs j'en ai commandé 2x1Go que je devrais recevoir en debut de week.
> 
> Slicer:
> La partie plus épaisse sur le module est un dissipateur thermique. A mon avis ce produit devrais s'installer sans trop de mal, mais a préciser!!...
> ...



oui ca ne sert a rien de mettre 4Go (a moins de faire de la virtualisation) mais par contre, l'ancien macbook accepte les 4Go mais n'en utilise que 3 alors que le nouveau en accepte 4...


----------



## greggorynque (29 Novembre 2007)

Voila j'en parlais depuis longtemps l'interet de passer a 4Go de ram le test est fait sur windows, mais photoshop n'utilise pas mieux la memoire sur mac....


----------



## e-gore (29 Novembre 2007)

autant rester ou à installer 3Go de ram  au lieu de 4.

Intérêt apparemment nul pour toshop.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Novembre 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> autant rester ou à installer 3Go de ram  au lieu de 4.
> 
> Intérêt apparemment nul pour toshop.



Oui mais si on veux garder le dual channel autant rester a 2Go, les accès mémoire seront plus rapides et le système entier un poil plus fluide...

Et comme tu le vois, le gain de 2 a 3 Go n'est pas non plus extra....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2007)

Comme il a été indiqué (ici ou dans un autre fil, je ne sais plus) il y a quelques jours, Photoshop (même celui de la CS3) n'utilise pas plus de 3 Go de Ram (application 32 bits, il ne peut mobiliser que 4 Go, mais réserve 1 Go à ses plug-in).


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Slicer:
> La partie plus épaisse sur le module est un dissipateur thermique. A mon avis ce produit devrais s'installer sans trop de mal, mais a préciser!!...



Ben un autre membre (sur le forum) avait du retiré ces dissipateurs thermiques, car sinon il n'arrivait à placer ces barrettes dans son MB. 

En plus de mettre fin à la garantie sur ces barrettes, je ne sais pas s'il y a d'autres conséquences à terme.


Sinon tu prends un kit de 4 Go Kingston (actuellement 102 euros TTC + quelques euros de ports, soit le même prix que les Gskill).
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2%2F4G


Edit: Ceci dit, on ne sait pas précisément ton modèle de Mac, ni ce que tu comptes en faire. 4 Go, c'est beaucoup.


----------



## jayjayjay (30 Novembre 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

J'ai craqué pour un macbook d'occasion, il n'est pourvu que de 2 x 512 Mo, je le met à rude épreuve en faisant tourner Photoshop, Bridge, Suitcase, Indesign voir Xpress plus parrallel desktop (avec vista à l'avenir) de temps à autre. Mais j'avoue que dans ma précipitation consumériste je n'ai pas pris en compte le fait que la mémoire acceptée diffère d'une version de macbook à l'autre. Je pense que 3 Go suffirait mais vu que le prix de la ram a baissé je me verrai bien à avec 4 Go dual channel.

Pouvez-vous donc me dire d'après ces infos si je peux mettre 2 x 2 Go dans mon macbook???
  Nom du modèle :    MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBook2,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de noyaux :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    4 Mo
  Mémoire :    1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    667 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MB21.00A5.B07
  Version SMC :    1.13f3  -> VOUS SAVEZ CE QUE C'EST????

Ah, que pensez vous de cette ram from hong kong

Merci 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/1Go-Kingston-PC5...ryZ80202QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greggorynque (30 Novembre 2007)

jayjayjay a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai craqué pour un macbook d'occasion, il n'est pourvu que de 2 x 512 Mo, je le met à rude épreuve en faisant tourner Photoshop, Bridge, Suitcase, Indesign voir Xpress plus parrallel desktop (avec vista à l'avenir) de temps à autre. Mais j'avoue que dans ma précipitation consumériste je n'ai pas pris en compte le fait que la mémoire acceptée diffère d'une version de macbook à l'autre. Je pense que 3 Go suffirait mais vu que le prix de la ram a baissé je me verrai bien à avec 4 Go dual channel.
> 
> ...



Le modèle qui n'en accepte que 3 (enfin il semblerais) 

Mais tu est sur d'avoir besoin de plus que 2 ??? 

J'utilise photoshop, bridge, illu, indesign, archicad et artlantis en même temps et ca va, il suffit de savoir fermer les images inutiles au bon moment......


----------



## jayjayjay (30 Novembre 2007)

Il semblerait quelle info supplémentaire permettrait d'en être sûr??

Je pense que 3 go ne serait pas du luxe, histoire de dédier 1 Go à Windows xp. 

 Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer clairement le fonctionnmement du dual channel et si, au cas ou ma version du macbook n'accepte que 3 GO, est-ce que le dual channel fonctionnerait quand même avec 2*2 Go?

De plus je travail en 1680*1050 sur un lcd externe, en quoi cette montée en résoluton affecte la ram et le processeur?

Merci


----------



## sclicer (30 Novembre 2007)

Arf donc si enlever le dissipateur enlève la garantie c'est pas tip top...
Pour les 4go je  compte garder mon mac assez longtemps et je ferais exclusivement dessus :
-mes cours de médecines/thèses/projet etc...
-Dvd/divx ainsi que convrtir de nombreux mpe/avi en h264
-surfer
-itunes etc...
-un peu de photoshop pour mes montages anatomiques ou pour régler deux-trois trucs basiques pour mes photos.
-faire tourner Warcraft III/Wow/Wolfenstein ennemy territory/diablo II
-Ainsi que faire tourner windows en parallèle ou via bootcamp (j'ai pas encore décidé) pour pouvoir accéder à mes encyclopédie...
-traitement de textes en masse...

Bref pour cette utilisation vous pensez que 2 go est amplement suffisant ?
Si oui faut-il privéligier 1*2go+ 512Mo d'origine  ou 2*1go en dualchannel ?

PS: je possèderais bientôt la  version santa rosa du MB.


Merci


----------



## nemrod (1 Décembre 2007)

Est-ce que je peux changer, enfin ajouter 2 Go, à mon MBP avec la même simplicité et sans impacter la garantie ?

Merci.


----------



## thecrow (1 Décembre 2007)

nemrod a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux changer, enfin ajouter 2 Go, à mon MBP avec la même simplicité et sans impacter la garantie ?
> 
> Merci.



Le changement de ram ou l'ajout de ram n'est pas source d'annulation de la garantie d'apple.
Tu peux changer la ram sans soucis avec une facilité déconcertante !


----------



## nemrod (1 Décembre 2007)

Cool car je veux aussi changer de HD et en fonction des avis j'entends que ça fait sauter la garantie ou pas.... et ça passe de 90 @ 450&#8364;

Merci


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2007)

Concernant la ram, c'est une tolérance d'Apple. Cela ne remet pas en cause la garantie, à condition que tu ne casses rien.

Ne revend pas les barrettes d'origine, elles sont liées à la garantie de l'ordinateur (et en cas de problème, tu pourras les remettre).

Concernant le DD, pour un MBP, tu ne peux en aucun cas le changer sans mettre fin à la garantie. Il faut faire le bon choix dès le départ (ou attendre la fin de la garantie). Tu peux faire appel à un DD externe, je dirais même que cela a beaucoup d'avantages et revient moins cher.


----------



## nemrod (1 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour le infos  

Pour le DD, ce n'est pas une question de bon choix, je suis satisfait de ce que j'ai mais celui que j'ai en tête est plus rapide


----------



## sclicer (1 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Arf donc si enlever le dissipateur enlève la garantie c'est pas tip top...
> Pour les 4go je compte garder mon mac assez longtemps et je ferais exclusivement dessus :
> -mes cours de médecines/thèses/projet etc...
> -Dvd/divx ainsi que convrtir de nombreux mpe/avi en h264
> ...


 
Je relance juste ma petite question car je dois finir d'établir mon budget à la fin de la semaine :rose: 
Merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (1 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Je relance juste ma petite question car je dois finir d'établir mon budget à la fin de la semaine :rose:
> Merci d'avance



Mais bien sur que c'est suffisant.....

 franchement 4Go ca ne sert QUE pour les machines virtuelles ou pour la frime.......


----------



## sclicer (1 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ta réponse
donc dans ce cas il faut privilégier 2*1go ? ou une barrete de 2go + 512 mo ?


----------



## charli13 (1 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
je compte acheter le dernier macbook mais je souhaiterai avoir plus de mémoire.
je compte donc l'acheter sur macway mais je voudrai savoir 
   1) si cette mémoire est compatible avec le dernier macbook car sur l'applestore il y a 2 types de mémoires (soit pour les 1er et 2ème génération soit pour la 3ème génération).
   2)s'il est préférable de conserver une barette 512 et d'en acheter une de 2 go ou d'en acheter 2 de 1go.
Merci


----------



## e-gore (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour tous le monde;

Je viens vous rapporter mon changement et également mon doublement de quantité RAM.
De 1Go à 2Go.
J'ai acheté de la G-skill, marque que je connaissais bien quand j'étais sur windows avec un pc monté par mes soins... De la très très bonne Ram.

Pour 53&#8364; frais de port compris vous pouvez doubler votre Ram pour votre macbook / Pro et passer ainsi de 1Go à 2Go.
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27390-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_x_1_Go_PC5400_SA.html

Info: Je bosse souvent avec toshop, illustrator, flash, indesign, adium et internet en même temps...On est beaucoup plus a l'aise ac 2Go et cela suffit amplement pour beaucoup de personne



> franchement 4Go ca ne sert QUE pour les machines virtuelles ou pour la frime.......


 Que pour la frime...mais on a le droit de frimer, ça fait du bien à l'ego.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Décembre 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde;
> 
> Je viens vous rapporter mon changement et également mon doublement de quantité RAM.
> De 1Go à 2Go.
> ...



entierement d'accord, j'utilise personnelement artla tis archicad totoshop, illu,... ...

 sans remplir ma ram


----------



## sclicer (1 Décembre 2007)

Oui mais y a-t-il une grosse différence en 2*1go et 1*2go(+512mo) ?
Edit:  avec des applys sous léopard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas testé sous Leopard, mais à priori, quel que soit le système entre ces deux configs, la différence (dans un sens ou l'autre, je ne sais pas) doit être assez minime pour que seul un benchtest assez poussé puisse la déceler !


----------



## sclicer (1 Décembre 2007)

D'accord donc ça rassure mon portefeuille
Par contre j'oubliais le macbook seras relier à mon écran 24", donc avec une très haute résolution, c'est surtout là que j'ai peur que le MB avec ces 2Go rame un peu à afficher le tout avec plusisuers programmes lancé tels que toshop,itune,iwork...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> D'accord donc ça rassure mon portefeuille
> Par contre j'oubliais le macbook seras relier à mon écran 24", donc avec une très haute résolution, c'est surtout là que j'ai peur que le MB avec ces 2Go rame un peu à afficher le tout avec plusisuers programmes lancé tels que toshop,itune,iwork...



ca devrais aller, et si probleme il y a c'est la carte graphique qui pechera pas la ram....


----------



## kaffar (1 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais bien sur que c'est suffisant.....
> 
> franchement 4Go ca ne sert QUE pour les machines virtuelles ou pour la frime.......


Euh nan je ne suis pas d'accord pour la "frime". Je viens de passer aujourd'hui à 4go sur mon macbook pro, avant j'avais un MacPro avec 3go de ram, et ba les 4 go ca fait du bien. 

Tu peux quand même bosser plus confortablement sur des trés gros fichiers avec photoshop, illustrator, lightroom, itunes, un client birrorrent, apercu et d'autres petits trucs lancés comme Adium.

4go c'est loin d'être un luxe, ca évite les acces du disque 5400tr/min un peu lent, et surtout ca coute 110&#8364; les 2 barrettes de 2go Transcend.

Parole de graphiste.

ps : pour le surf, les mails, un peu de photoshop et de lightroom de temps en temps, oui ca ne sert à rien.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Décembre 2007)

kaffar a dit:


> Euh nan je ne suis pas d'accord pour la "frime". Je viens de passer aujourd'hui à 4go sur mon macbook pro, avant j'avais un MacPro avec 3go de ram, et ba les 4 go ca fait du bien.
> 
> Tu peux quand même bosser plus confortablement sur des trés gros fichiers avec photoshop, illustrator, lightroom, itunes, un client birrorrent, apercu et d'autres petits trucs lancés comme Adium.
> 
> ...



Tu avais des accès disques avec 2Go de RAM ??? 


Avec de TRES gros fichiers alors..... et parso, adium apercu itunes et bittorent ca prend moins de 100mo chez moi, alors dès 2Go tu compte même plus....


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2007)

Je comprend parfaitement ce que dit kaffar pour l'avoir constaté, et encore plus avec des applis qui ne sont pas en UB.


----------



## kaffar (1 Décembre 2007)

Oui j'avais des acces disques avec 2go de Ram, ce qui est normal, vu que tu lance qq chose, c'est aprés que tout est lancé que c'est pas "normal".

Et oui les fichiers sur photoshop et lightroom ca va trés trés vite (pour ca que je dis que c'est pas le commun des mortel, qui bosse sur des fichiers 300dpi, mais le mac est vendu pour ça non ?), surtout sur lightroom en fait, ou toutes les miniatures sont stockées, et quand t'as 5000 photos à charger dans lightroom d'un seul bloc, 2Go c'est juste, c'est bien, mais c'est limite la roue multicolore.

Donc quand tu lance photoshop, que tu bosse sur une photo en retouche, que tu as tjs lightroom en fond, avec toutes les autres petites appli genre la télé avec eyetv dans le coin ou sur un autre écran (qui ne sont pas forcément optimisées pour OsX comme Firefox avec pleins d'onglets dedans) ba 4Go tu les sens bien, et c'est pas mal.


Et vu le prix, ca serait juste con de s'en priver, j'ai mis 2500 dans ma bécane, je lui refoutre 100 de plus ca m'emmerde pas perso.


----------



## thecrow (2 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je comprend parfaitement ce que dit kaffar pour l'avoir constaté, et encore plus avec des applis qui ne sont pas en UB.



Je confirme aussi! même avec 4Go de ram sur le macpro j'arrive à faire du swap de 1Go... et parfois plus....
Quand tu boss dans Illu, Photoshop, Flash et dream en même temps ça peut monter très vite sous photoshop surtout si tu fais des affiches en 300DPI...
Mais bon c'est une utilisation PRO donc c'est clair que pour faire de la bureautique ça peut paraître énorme...
Enfin maintenant avec mes 8Go sur le MacPro je pense que ça devrait aller


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Je confirme aussi! même avec 4Go de ram sur le macpro j'arrive à faire du swap de 1Go... et parfois plus....
> Quand tu boss dans Illu, Photoshop, Flash et dream en même temps ça peut monter très vite sous photoshop surtout si tu fais des affiches en 300DPI...
> Mais bon c'est une utilisation PRO donc c'est clair que pour faire de la bureautique ça peut paraître énorme...
> Enfin maintenant avec mes 8Go sur le MacPro je pense que ça devrait aller




 Pitin, comment ils faisaient, les pros, en 1991/92, avec leurs Quadra 900 qui plafonnaient à 256 Mo de Ram, pour faire leurs affiches en 1200 DPI (réso des flasheuses de l'époque) :affraid:


EDIT : et je te parle pas de ceux de 88/89, qui faisaient ça avec leurs Mac II fx (128 Mo maximum) :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (2 Décembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Je confirme aussi! même avec 4Go de ram sur le macpro j'arrive à faire du swap de 1Go... et parfois plus....
> Quand tu boss dans Illu, Photoshop, Flash et dream en même temps ça peut monter très vite sous photoshop surtout si tu fais des affiches en 300DPI...
> Mais bon c'est une utilisation PRO donc c'est clair que pour faire de la bureautique ça peut paraître énorme...
> Enfin maintenant avec mes 8Go sur le MacPro je pense que ça devrait aller



on est d'accord, sur une becane pro c'est comprehensible, bcp moins sur un macbook. Surtout que bon, plutot que depenser des sous tu peux enregistrer le plus gros fichier quand tu bosse sur un autre.

Moi ca ne me gêne pas, mais je conseille aux gens de prendre la bonne habitude de sauvegarder/fermer les fichiers non utilisés plutot que de depenser de l'argent dans de la ram pour rien....

* Savoir se servir de son ordinateur est bien plus important que sa puissance*, et si on veux saturer la ram d'un ordi il est toujours possible de le faire, même avec 8Go...

Surtout qua dans CS3, sous mon macbook je met moins de temps a sauvegarder un fichier photoshop qu'a l'ouvrir ce qui me pousse a la conclusion que photoshop n'enregistre que les modifications.....
ce qui rend bcp moins utile de depsner des sous dans un DD 7200T et moins utile de gonfler sa ram comme un bourrin puisque sauvegarder devient rapide...

voila, sachez que les 4go ne servent que pour ouvrir pleins de fichiers mais n'ameliorent que tres peu les performances (voir mon graphique) donc a vous de choisir


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2007)

Je doute que ceux qui ont un MBP ne savent pas servir d'un ordinateur, bien au contraire.

Comme souvent, tu mélanges tout. Le MBP est théoriquement destiné à un usage pro / semi-pro, et même si cette gamme s'est un peu ouverte aux utilisateurs amateurs, elles gardent les faveurs de personnes exigeantes. 
Ceux qui rajoutent le max de ram le font pour la plupart d'une manière pragmatique, pas "pour la frime". 

Glaner à tout-va que c'est inutile, comme tu le fais, en te basant sur ton utilisation et en généralisant, est particulièrement présomptueux, trompeur, et frise le ridicule.

Maintenant oui, si c'est juste pour surfer, faire de la bureautique et un peu de retouche d'image, ce ne sont pas seulement les 4 Go de ram qui risquent d'être injustifiés, c'est surtout le choix du MBP qui est inadéquat.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je doute que ceux qui ont un MBP ne savent pas servir d'un ordinateur, bien au contraire.
> 
> Comme souvent, tu mélanges tout. Le MBP est théoriquement destiné à un usage pro / semi-pro, et même si cette gamme s'est un peu ouverte aux utilisateurs amateurs, elles gardent les faveurs de personnes exigeantes.
> Ceux qui rajoutent le max de ram le font pour la plupart d'une manière pragmatique, pas "pour la frime".
> ...



Decidement on s'adore en ce moment.....

Relis les dernières pages, je parle du macbook, et du nombre incroyable de gens qui veulent le gonfler a 4Go pour de la bureautique et un peu de photoshop.....

Pour le MBP, il faut voire pour un usage pro, mais l'usage pro et amateur n'a en fait pas de difference il depend des programmes utilisés.... 
Arretez de penser que le MBP ne sert QUE pour les pro et que le MB ne sert que pour le pas pro.........

Et excuse moi, mais un black book avec DD 7200tours + 4Go de ram ce n'est pas de la frime??? dans certains cas non mais la plupart du temps si 


Et voila je cesse de te reponde tu cherche a me casser systematiquement, relis mon post, il est logique et argumenté.....

conseille a tout le mond ede depsner des sous pour leur usage bureautique si tu veux pas moi, je leur rapelle qu'un bon usage de l'ordi peux leur faire economiser des sous...... Et je n'avais pas parlé du MBP il me semble........


----------



## poissonfree (2 Décembre 2007)

Sur mon MBP j'ai rajouté 2Go de ram en plus du 1Go car je voulais, une fois pour toute, être au max des possibilités de la machine. 
Car c'est généralement, au moins, 3/4 ans plus tard que t'as envie d'y mettre le maxi et là tu t'aperçois qu'il n'y a plus la ram adéquate ou alors à des prix monstrueux 

Donc à partir de maintenant, je mettrais le maxi de ram à chaque fois


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Decidement on s'adore en ce moment.....
> 
> Relis les dernières pages, je parle du macbook, et du nombre incroyable de gens qui veulent le gonfler a 4Go pour de la bureautique et un peu de photoshop.....
> 
> ...




Non, toi tu généralises, ce qui te vaut de te faire regulièrement reprendre. Dernièrement par kaffar, précédemment par d'autres, et non pas seulement par moi.

Et trouve un topic dans lequel j'ai conseillé à un utilisateur qui ne fait que de la bureautique et un peu de Photoshop de passer à 4 Go de ram.

Généralement, j'essaye d'être au plus juste, en conseillant d'essayer avec la quantité de ram fourni avec son ordi, puis d'augmenter s'il y a nécessité de le faire. Ou de passer d'office à plus de ram si je vois que ce sera nécessaire. Mais jamais "pour la frime". Tu nous fais une fixette, là.




poissonfree a dit:


> Sur mon MBP j'ai rajouté 2Go de ram en plus du 1Go car je voulais, une fois pour toute, être au max des possibilités de la machine.
> Car c'est généralement, au moins, 3/4 ans plus tard que t'as envie d'y mettre le maxi et là tu t'aperçois qu'il n'y a plus la ram adéquate ou alors à des prix monstrueux
> 
> Donc à partir de maintenant, je mettrais le maxi de ram à chaque fois



C'est souvent vrai, concernant les besoins en ram qui augmente au fil du temps. C'est un raisonnement que j'ai longtemps fait et qui, dans mon cas, s'est confirmé au fil des années. Mais que je n'expose plus trop, dans la mesure où au bout de 3 / 4 ans, ce peut être l'ensemble des composants qui sont susceptibles d'être "à la traine"...


----------



## greggorynque (2 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, toi tu généralises, ce qui te vaut de te faire regulièrement reprendre. Dernièrement par kaffar, précédemment par d'autres, et non pas seulement par moi.
> 
> Et trouve un post dans lequel j'ai conseillé à un utilisateur qui ne fait que de la bureautique et un peu de Photoshop de passer à 4 Go de ram.
> 
> ...



Mais a l'origine je repondais des gens qui demandaient si 4Go etaient utile sur leur MB pour de la bureautique et un peu de totoshop, je leur disais que non c'est tout :rose: le pire c'est qu'on est d'accord je suis juste un peu trop virulent envers ceux qui mettent 4Go pour rien ...


----------



## kaffar (2 Décembre 2007)

Tu est aussi un peu virulent envers les gens qui savent ce qu'ils font avec 4Go de ram ...  Mais bon c'est pas bien grave, c'est juste ta vision qui doit changer, te dire que oui, les MacBook Pro sont quand mêmes des machines pour les "pro" et pas pour les amateurs, et donc que 4Go c'est souvent nécessaire.

Et pour ton "utilisation du mac", quand moi j'ai envie de bosser sur des gros fichiers et ne pas forcément enregistrer aprés chaques modifes, ba j'ai le droit. Je ne vais pas modifier ma méthode de travail parceque je n'ais pas dépensé 100&#8364; dans 4go de ram. Un ordi ca doit faire ce qu'on lui dit, et pas l'inverse, je me vois mal être bridé par la technologie parceque je ne fais pas les bonnes manipes au bon moment pour soulager la machine.

Et quand j'ai envie de lancer itunes + toutes la collec CS3 + Firefox + Adium + Lightroom en déchargeant mon APN et en téléchargeant, ba ca doit suivre (je sors d'un MacPro donc je suis exigeant), et la RAM y joue beaucoup, quand je le répéte, le disque dur ne suit pas trop.

Bref pour finir, je reste sur ma position, je ne dirais pas que c'est vraiment débile de mettre 4go dans le cul d'un MacBook Pro, même pour un mec qui ne fait qu'un peu de toshop ou de lightroom, ce n'est pas vraiment justifié, mais à 100&#8364;, on ne peux pas dire que c'est de l'argent perdu.

Bye


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2007)

Sans compter que, même sur MB et iMac, il y a de plus en plus d'utilisateurs qui virtualisent Windows, par choix ou par obligation. Ce ne sont pas des cas exceptionnels, loin de là, je le constate dans mon environnement. 

Alors bien sûr, je n'irais pas jusqu'à conseiller d'office 4 Go de ram. Mais 2 Go au moins deviennent pour ainsi dire obligatoires, si on veut utiliser son ordi dans des conditions convenables.


----------



## sclicer (2 Décembre 2007)

Dans le cas d'utiliser windows, virtualiser prend plus de ram que d'utiliser bootcamp c'est ça ?


----------



## greggorynque (2 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Dans le cas d'utiliser windows, virtualiser prend plus de ram que d'utiliser bootcamp c'est ça ?



oui car macos et windows sont chargés dans ta ram en même temps


----------



## sclicer (2 Décembre 2007)

Ca prend beaucoup sur 2go ?


----------



## greggorynque (2 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Ca prend beaucoup sur 2go ?



ca depend des reglages mais tu peux mettre un Go pour XP etun Go pour macos et ca ita tres bien


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Ca prend beaucoup sur 2go ?



Ca dépend. Tu peux attribuer toi-même une quantité de mémoire à l'OS virtualisé. Pour virtualiser XP, minimum 128 Mo (perso j'en attribue 512). Pour Vista, je crois que c'est au minimum 512.
Mais il faut aussi prendre en compte les ressources demandées par le logiciel de virtualisation lui-même (ça peut vite grimper à plusieurs centaines de Mo), plus la ram demandée par MacOS et celle sollicitée par les (quelques) applications qui tournent à coté.

Au final, il vaut mieux avoir au moins 2 Go, pour une utilisation convenable avec un minimum de confort. 1 Go, c'est clairement insuffisant.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca dépend. Tu peux attribuer toi-même une quantité de mémoire à l'OS virtualisé. Pour virtualiser XP, minimum 128 Mo (perso j'en attribue 512). Pour Vista, je crois que c'est au minimum 512.
> Mais il faut aussi prendre en compte les ressources demandées par le logiciel de virtualisation lui-même (ça peut vite grimper à plusieurs centaines de Mo), plus la ram demandée par MacOS et celle sollicitée par les (quelques) applications qui tournent à coté.
> 
> Au final, il vaut mieux avoir au moins 2 Go, pour une utilisation convenable avec un minimum de confort. 1 Go, c'est clairement insuffisant.



La je suis ENTIEREMENT d'accord pour de la virtualisation, 1Go c'est insuffisant


----------



## Tox (3 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est souvent vrai, concernant les besoins en ram qui augmente au fil du temps. C'est un raisonnement que j'ai longtemps fait et qui, dans mon cas, s'est confirmé au fil des années. Mais que je n'expose plus trop, dans la mesure où au bout de 3 / 4 ans, ce peut être l'ensemble des composants qui sont susceptibles d'être "à la traine"...



C'est pour cette raison que je préconise généralement le MB au lieu du MBP pour un usage nomade et généraliste. En effet, au prix du MB, un amortissement sur deux ans est accessible. Ensuite tu changes le MB pour un MB dernière génération et tu t'y retrouves assez bien et tu déposes toutes les machines de génération précédente (MBP inclus). Par contre, amortir un MBP sur deux ans, il faut déjà faire un sacré bénéfice sur le travail effectué sur le portable.



divoli a dit:


> Alors bien sûr, je n'irais pas jusqu'à conseiller d'office 4 Go de ram. Mais 2 Go au moins deviennent pour ainsi dire obligatoires, si on veut utiliser son ordi dans des conditions convenables.


 2 Go ! 2 Go ! 2 Go !


----------



## divoli (3 Décembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Par contre, amortir un MBP sur deux ans, il faut déjà faire un sacré bénéfice sur le travail effectué sur le portable.



Oui, mais moi je fais du travail de qualité, qu'il me serait impossible de faire sur ton jouet en plastoc dernier modèle. 

Pas taper, je blague !


----------



## Tox (3 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais moi je fais du travail de qualité, qu'il me serait impossible de faire sur ton jouet en plastoc dernier modèle.
> 
> Pas taper, je blague !


Laisse-moi deviner ? Des toasts ! grâce à l'alu ultra-conducteur


----------



## Beap (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

heureux utilisateur de macbook depuis moins d'une semaine je me posais une question par rapport à la ram et j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu (juste les premières et dernières page de ce topic)... 
Sur le site apple , sur leur doc il disent que pour utiliser au mieux les capacités mémoires il vaut mieux placer 2 barettes de valeurs égales (2 x 512, ou 2x1go)

J'ai donc 2 x 1 go dans le macbook mais j'ai une barette d'une précédente config pc de 2 go (DDR2 pc5300 667mhz = la bonne barette) Le mac va t'il mal fonctionner si je place cette barette de 2 go ? Je ne comprend pas trop ce couplage de barette identique !

Merci de m'éclairer de vos lumières !!

Benjamin


----------



## greggorynque (4 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais moi je fais du travail de qualité, qu'il me serait impossible de faire sur ton jouet en plastoc dernier modèle.
> 
> Pas taper, je blague !



impossible tu a raison :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (4 Décembre 2007)

Beap a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> heureux utilisateur de macbook depuis moins d'une semaine je me posais une question par rapport à la ram et j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu (juste les premières et dernières page de ce topic)...
> Sur le site apple , sur leur doc il disent que pour utiliser au mieux les capacités mémoires il vaut mieux placer 2 barettes de valeurs égales (2 x 512, ou 2x1go)
> ...



Non il fonctionnera tres bien, mais le fai d'avoir 2 barettes identiques accelere les temsp d'acces (car le mec repartit les infos sur les 2 barettes...

Du coup tu gagne un poil en reactivité, et dans le cas du MB qui puisse dans la ram sa memoire video, tu perdra un poil de performances graphiques en decouplant tes barettes (mais un truc comme 4% de perfs pas plus rassure toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> (mais un truc comme 4% de perfs pas plus rassure toi



Pas vraiment, non, c'est plutôt 4% sur les accès mémoire, ce qui se traduit par moins de 1% sur la performance globale. Le dual channel est à l'ordinateur ce que "le dernier quart de cheval" est à la moto, la différence peut-être "mesurée", mais est trop faible pour être "ressentie" !


----------



## Beap (4 Décembre 2007)

Superbe comparaison ! C'est surtout car j'ai cette barette, ce serait dommage qu'elle reste dans sa boiboite à rien faire.

Merci pour vos réponses.... je switche à grand pas


----------



## Beap (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Désolé je n'ai pas trouvé le bouton "éditer" donc je poste à la suite....

Une autre questions au niveau des barettes.... vu que j'en aurais une de 1 go et l'autre de 2... y a t'il un ordre pour les placer ou cela n'a aucune importance ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2007)

Aucune importance.


----------



## Beap (5 Décembre 2007)

Ok.... c'est donc très clair ^^ je teste ça quand j'aurais décider d'éteindre le mac


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2007)

Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y aura pas de problème. Les Mac me semblent (c'est mon avis) assez sensibles à la qualité des barrettes que l'on y met; peut-être plus que sur les PC en général.

Mais il faut essayer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

la question a deja ete posee surement

mais vu que les MB sont santa rosa desormais j'imagine qu'on peut mettre de la RAM 800 Mhz egalement? (DDR2-SDRAM DDR800 PC2-6400)


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> la question a deja ete posee surement
> 
> mais vu que les MB sont santa rosa desormais j'imagine qu'on peut mettre de la RAM 800 Mhz egalement? (DDR2-SDRAM DDR800 PC2-6400)



Non, absolument pas. C'est une confusion que font certains utilisateurs.

C'est le bus system des processeurs Santa Rosa qui a une fréquence de 800 MHz.

La ram n'a pas changé depuis le premier MB: PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM (donc avec une fréquence de 667 MHz).


----------



## greggorynque (8 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, absolument pas. C'est une confusion que font certains utilisateurs.
> 
> C'est le bus system des processeurs Santa Rosa qui a une fréquence de 800 MHz.
> 
> La ram n'a pas changé depuis le premier MB: PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM (donc avec une fréquence de 667 MHz).



Oui mais a priori (mais ca fait un test risqué a faire) on doit pouvoir mettre de la ram a 800, qui ne tournera qu'a 667...


----------



## Tox (9 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui mais a priori (mais ca fait un test risqué a faire) on doit pouvoir mettre de la ram a 800, qui ne tournera qu'a 667...


 Histoire de payer plus cher pour le même résultat


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Histoire de payer plus cher pour le même résultat



C'est vrai que là, mon cher Greggo, ta remarque est incompatible avec tes habituels conseils d'économie.


----------



## bouledezyk (9 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui veulent passer à 2Go de mémoire sur leur macbook, je leur conseille alapage (en effet, c'est ce que je viens de faire, et je vous le recommande, voyez par vous meme )
http://www.alapage.com/-/Fiche/Info...e.htm?id=267681197206294&donnee_appel=ALAPAGE

Ainsi, vous en prenez 2, ca vous fait un total dans les 45euros frais de port compris

et vous utilisez le code de reduction a la fin de la commande : 15CASH 

Ca fait les 2 barretes a 30euros 

J'en ai profité pour prendre une clé USB.

voilà !


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

Ouep, vu la façon dont les prix chutent, bientôt les barrettes vaudront moins chères qu'une simple clé USB...


----------



## Cooly (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens juste d'acquérir un MacBook (enfin, je vais le chercher vendredi, d'ailleur merci MacGeneration pour les petites annonces, j'l'ai trouvé la ).

Ce MacBook date de debut Août 2007, je voulais savoir quelle quantité maxi de mémoire je peux mettre dedans.

Est ce que je peux mettre 2*2Go ou alors uniquement 2Go max (et est ce que je dois obligatoirement faire 2*1Go ou est ce que je peux faire 2Go sur un seul emplacement).

Merci de vos réponses

j'espère que je vais me plaire dans le monde du Mac, je suis tout nouveau ^^

Cooly


----------



## Cooly (13 Décembre 2007)

Personne pour ma question sur la mémoire ?


----------



## greggorynque (14 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai que là, mon cher Greggo, ta remarque est incompatible avec tes habituels conseils d'économie.



C'est vrai  mais je disais juste que c'est possible même si c'est crétin.....


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour !

Etant tombé dans la secte de la pomme il y a peu de temps avec l'achat d'un macbook noir, je me permet de poser une petite question !

Je n'ai pas effectuer d'augmentation de ram car a la fnac ca coutait trop cher et souvent il ne le propose pas !

Donc j'ai trouvé le site macway et je me retrouve devant ca :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/64...c-intel-et-pc.html?bloc=opinions&page=3#blocs

Vous en pensez quoi ? 

J'ai vraiment besoin de ram mais je ne comprend pas quelque chose, ils disent qu'un macbook ne peut pas en mettre deux comme ca, je comprend mal ou ... ? Je vois santa rosa, mais comment savoir que le mien en ai un ? car si c'est possible, je passe direct a 4 giga. Pour 100 euros, ca vaut carrement le coup et j'en sens déja le besoin.

Je l'ai acheté le 13 décembre pour info !

merci d'avance !

Alexander !


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

Tu as très probablement un MB Santa Rosa. Va voir dans informations Système, puis clique sur Matériel et lis les infos.

Vitesse du processeur --> ?
Vitesse du bus ---> ?


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse processeur : 2,2 ghz
vitesse du bus : 800 mhz


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

OK. Tu as bien un MB Santa Rosa. Tu peux mettre 4 Go de ram (2 barrettes de 2 Go).

Concernant la ram que tu pointes par un lien, perso elle ne me plait pas, et ceci pour 3 raisons.

1) Constructeur: Macway. 
Ca, ça me parait douteux. A ma connaissance, Macway n'est qu'un fournisseur. J'ai l'impression que l'on veut te vendre une barrette qui provient d'on ne sait où (ce qui revient quasiment à de la "noname", à éviter).

2) Garantie: 1 an.
Tous les fabricants sérieux garantissent leurs barrettes 10 ans, voire à vie. Donc ça et le point 1)...

3) 2 barrettes de Macway te reviennent à 112 euros. Alors que celles équivalentes chez Crucial et Kingston (deux excellentes marques réputées sur Mac) sont  moins chères.

Je te conseille ce kit (c'est marqué pour MBP, mais les barrettes s'adaptent aussi sur MB):
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2%2F4G


N.B. : Ne te sépare pas des barrettes d'origine, elles sont liées à la garantie de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> OK. Tu as bien un MB Santa Rosa. Tu peux mettre 4 Go de ram (2 barrettes de 2 Go).
> 
> Concernant la ram que tu pointes par un lien, perso elle ne me plait pas, et ceci pour 3 raisons.
> 
> ...



En effet ce lien est enorme, merci beaucoup beaucoup pour ce lien !

Ok je les garderais ! 

Dommage c'est pas dispo encore, mais je vais commander quand même !

y'en a d'autres du même type, ou celles la sont les mieux ?


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

Il y a celles proposées par Crucial, mai je viens de voir qu'ils ont revus les prix à la hausse (je pense que c'est une histoire de cours euros / dollars, ils répercutent sur le consommateur).

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/lis...Hz Intel Core 2 Duo (13-inch Black) MB063LL/B

Crucial et Kingston sont les marques les plus réputées.

Il y a d'autres marques réputées, comme Corsair et Dane-Elec, mais je crois qu'elles sous-traitent.

Certains achètent de la G-Skill, mais on a pas beaucoup de recul...

Dans tous les cas, il faut que tu prennes des barrettes de type *PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM.*


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Décembre 2007)

Dommage pour le prix en effet ca fait un sacré changement.

Je vais chercher un peu ! Merci encore 

Sinon je pense commander les premières mais 10 a 20 jours ouvrés ca me parait peu si y'en a pu en stock, je sais pas comment ils gèrent ca.


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Sinon je pense commander les premières mais 10 a 20 jours ouvrés ca me parait peu si y'en a pu en stock, je sais pas comment ils gèrent ca.



C'est un délai purement théorique (je les ai reçues en 9 jours).

En fait, ils donnent des délais qu'ils sont quasiment sûrs de ne pas dépasser, pour ne pas mécontenter les clients.

Il y a eu une énorme surproduction de ce type de ram, ce qui explique des prix relativement bas. Donc ne t'inquiète pas pour les stocks.



Il faut vraiment être certain que tu as besoin de 4 Go de ram, car c'est énorme...


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Décembre 2007)

Pour 80  les 4 giga je préfère prendre le max  Je pense avoir vite besoin de plusieurs applications en même temps, et la 1 giga, ca ne suffit pas


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

Tu pourrais aussi opter pour 2 barrettes d'1 Go. C'est déjà pas mal.

Mais si tu en a les moyens et vraiment les besoins, alors n'hésites pas à passer à 4 Go. Il n'y a que toi qui peut t'en rendre compte...


----------



## greggorynque (16 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu pourrais aussi opter pour 2 barrettes d'1 Go. C'est déjà pas mal.
> 
> Mais si tu en a les moyens et vraiment les besoins, alors n'hésites pas à passer à 4 Go. Il n'y a que toi qui peut t'en rendre compte...



:love: :love: :love: :love:

(sans commentaire tu sais comme je suis content d'entendre ca de ta bouche  )


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> (sans commentaire tu sais comme je suis content d'entendre ca de ta bouche  )



J'étais sûr que tu allais la ramener, toi.


----------



## warren2312 (23 Décembre 2007)

http://www.applintosh.net/news.php?readmore=12

Tu peux mettre 4Go de ram sur un MacBook non-santa-rosa aussi. J'ai fais le test, les ASD, et testé pendant 2Jours complets, sans problèmes.


----------



## bilbo007 (27 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi je voulais acheter ma Ram sur Macway, quelqu'un a t'il deja acheté de la RAM pour  MB santa rosa dessus ? (4 GO)

J'aimerais pas faire une erreur en achetant dessus ...


----------



## David_b (27 Décembre 2007)

warren2312 a dit:


> http://www.applintosh.net/news.php?readmore=12
> 
> Tu peux mettre 4Go de ram sur un MacBook non-santa-rosa aussi. J'ai fais le test, les ASD, et testé pendant 2Jours complets, sans problèmes.



Et l'OS en utilise combien (voir  seconde image dans mon billet) ? Chez moi, il n'en prenait que 3 sur les 4 reconnues...


----------



## warren2312 (27 Décembre 2007)

Oui la preuve :


----------



## Beap (27 Décembre 2007)

C'est un santa rosa le tiens ou pas ??

Sinon, y'a une manip particulière ??


----------



## greggorynque (27 Décembre 2007)

warren2312 a dit:


> Oui la preuve :



Ptet juste avec leopard....

Mais en même temps vu l'utilité d'avoir 4Go sur un macbook........


----------



## Tox (28 Décembre 2007)

@warren2312, est-ce une révision b ou c ton MB ?


----------



## Beap (28 Décembre 2007)

Révision B ou C ... kézako et comment le savoir ? Merci !


----------



## warren2312 (28 Décembre 2007)

Beap a dit:


> C'est un santa rosa le tiens ou pas ??
> 
> Sinon, y'a une manip particulière ??




Non ce n'est pas un santa rosa, et c'est le dernier modèle Milieu 2007 ( On avait les santa rosa en stock même ). Il n'y a pas de manipulations à faire, juste à insérer les barretes  
C'est donc une Rev C ( Troisième génération si vous voulez ).
Puis en même temps 4Go pour 130$ Garantie à vie, on peut pas passer à coté, surtout quand on fait de la composition Audio et un peu video.


----------



## Beap (28 Décembre 2007)

warren2312 a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas un santa rosa, et c'est le dernier modèle Milieu 2007 ( On avait les santa rosa en stock même ). Il n'y a pas de manipulations à faire, juste à insérer les barretes
> C'est donc une Rev C ( Troisième génération si vous voulez ).
> Puis en même temps 4Go pour 130$ Garantie à vie, on peut pas passer à coté, surtout quand on fait de la composition Audio et un peu video.


Le mien date de Juillet 2007... comment savoir si c'est une révisionn C 

Merci !


----------



## jolicrasseux (28 Décembre 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]





Beap a dit:


> Révision B ou C ... kézako et comment le savoir ? Merci !


----------



## warren2312 (28 Décembre 2007)

Rien de plus simple, 

Rev A = Processeur Core Duo ( Tous premiers MacBook )
Rev B = Processeur Core 2 Duo 1,83Ghz et 2,0Ghz ( Commercialisé Juin 2006 )
Rev C = Processeur Core 2 Duo 2,0Ghz et 2,16Ghz ( Commrcialisé Novembre 2007 )
Rev D = Processeur Core 2 Duo 2,0Ghz et 2,16Ghz Santa Rosa ( Les derniers Actuellement )

Donc le tiens devrais être Rev C tout comme le mien.


----------



## Beap (28 Décembre 2007)

Merci 

J'ai pourtant chercher sur google, pas trouvé tes infos 

Bon il ne me reste plus qu'à chopper une rette de 2 go en ayant déjà une ^^
Les pris sont bas je vais en profiter .

Merci encore


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2007)

warren2312 a dit:


> Rien de plus simple,
> 
> Rev A = Processeur Core Duo ( Tous premiers MacBook )
> Rev B = Processeur Core 2 Duo 1,83Ghz et 2,0Ghz ( Commercialisé Juin 2006 )
> ...



Tu as tout juste. 

Vous pouvez télécharger ce petit freeware, pour vous y retrouver:
http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/


----------



## Tox (28 Décembre 2007)

warren2312 a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas un santa rosa, et c'est le dernier modèle Milieu 2007 ( On avait les santa rosa en stock même ). Il n'y a pas de manipulations à faire, juste à insérer les barretes
> C'est donc une Rev C ( Troisième génération si vous voulez ).
> Puis en même temps 4Go pour 130$ Garantie à vie, on peut pas passer à coté, surtout quand on fait de la composition Audio et un peu video.


 Très instructif, merci  Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver les fonds pour passer de 2 Go à 4 Go...


----------



## Jean Jacques M (30 Décembre 2007)

Ben, le novice que je suis a acheté, pour son MB pro flambant neuf, une barette de 2 Go à la FNAC pensant qu'avec les deux qu'il avait déjà dans son matos, il en aurait 4 Go.
Erreur! En retirant une barrette de 1 Go et en rajoutant 2 Go on obtient .... 3 Go (calcul vérifié sur la calculette du MBP!).
Le vendeur de la Fnac m'assure que Leopard ne peut pas gérer plus de 3 Go et qu l'achat d'une autre barrette (chère au demeurant: 89 &#8364;!!!) ne changera rien.
1/ est ce la vérité?
2/ est-ce que je peux mettre mes anciennes barettes de 1 Go sur le Macbook de ma femme? (c'est elle qui m'a fait switché!!!!!!!!!!).
Merci.


----------



## sclicer (30 Décembre 2007)

Alors 
1/ les Mb santa rosa gère 4go les autres 3go (léopard ne change rien)
2/ si tu as acheté ton Mb avec 2go (en deux barettes de 1go) c'est normal que en enlevant une barette et en rajoutant cellle de 2go tu arrives à 3go... 2-1=1+2=3


----------



## nemrod (30 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je te conseille ce kit (c'est marqué pour MBP, mais les barrettes s'adaptent aussi sur MB):
> http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2%2F4G



Salut,

C'est bizarre, je m'attendais à plus cher pour un bundle de 2*2 Go. Je pense que je vais me le commander, j'ai un ou deux jeux sous Vista (Parallels) & les 2 Go de mon MBP sont un peu légers avec les deux OS en même temps.

Merci


----------



## Beap (30 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Alors
> 1/ les Mb santa rosa gère 4go les autres 3go (léopard ne change rien)
> 2/ si tu as acheté ton Mb avec 2go (en deux barettes de 1go) c'est normal que en enlevant une barette et en rajoutant cellle de 2go tu arrives à 3go... 2-1=1+2=3


Salut

comment se fait il que warren (plus haut) à bien 4 go sur un macbook de la génération précedente aux derniers macbook ?

Moi j'ai commandé une ram de 2 go, et je testerais dès que je l'a reçois car j'en ai déjà une au chaud.


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Alors
> 1/ les Mb santa rosa gère 4go les autres 3go (léopard ne change rien)



les CoreDuo ne gere que 2 go en 2x1 go


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2007)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est bizarre, je m'attendais à plus cher pour un bundle de 2*2 Go. Je pense que je vais me le commander, j'ai un ou deux jeux sous Vista (Parallels) & les 2 Go de mon MBP sont un peu légers avec les deux OS en même temps.
> 
> Merci



Il vaut mieux que tu installes Vista en natif via bootcamp (donc en dual-boot), parce que Parallels ne permet pas vraiment d'utiliser Windows pour les jeux...


----------



## nemrod (30 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il vaut mieux que tu installes Vista en natif via bootcamp (donc en dual-boot), parce que Parallels ne permet pas vraiment d'utiliser Windows pour les jeux...



Oui, tu as raison. Je pense à Parallels Desktop car je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de bootloader à caque démarrage.


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2007)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison. Je pense à Parallels Desktop car je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de bootloader à caque démarrage.



Je pense que tu pourrais installer Windows Vista en natif via bootcamp, puis virtualiser ta partition bootcamp avec Parallels. Comme ça, selon le logiciel que tu utilises, tu as le choix soit de redémarrer sur bootcamp, soit de le lancer sur Parallels.

Cela marche avec XP (je fais comme ça, avec son concurrent VMware Fusion), mais avec Vista je ne sais pas.

Attention, pour virtualiser Vista, il faut une licence Business (professionnel) ou Ultimate (Intégrale), sinon Paralllels refuse.

Pour les 2 barrettes de 2 Go, ce sont celles que j'ai dans mon MBP depuis 6 mois; aucun souci, et elles passent l'Apple Hardware Test.
Les prix de la ram sont actuellement très bas.

Je rappelle qu'il faut un MBP dernier modèle (Santa Rosa) pour que les 4 Go soient reconnus.


----------



## nemrod (30 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je pense que tu pourrais installer Windows Vista en natif via bootcamp, puis virtualiser ta partition bootcamp avec Parallels. Comme ça, selon le logiciel que tu utilises, tu as le choix soit de redémarrer sur bootcamp, soit de le lancer sur Parallels.



Oui mais ce qui m'embête c'est d'avoir un dual boot. Je n'aurais qu'une partition ? Parce que dans e cas contraire je perd de l'espace disque.



divoli a dit:


> Cela marche avec XP (je fais comme ça, avec son concurrent VMware Fusion), mais avec Vista je ne sais pas.



Je vais voir.



divoli a dit:


> Pour les 2 barrettes de 2 Go, ce sont celles que j'ai dans mon MBP depuis 6 mois; aucun souci, et elles passent l'Apple Hardware Test.
> Les prix de la ram sont actuellement très bas.



Je commande ce soir  



divoli a dit:


> Je rappelle qu'il faut un MBP dernier modèle (Santa Rosa) pour que les 4 Go soient reconnus.



Oui, il date de novembre.

Merci


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2007)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui mais ce qui m'embête c'est d'avoir un dual boot. Je n'aurais qu'une partition ? Parce que dans e cas contraire je perd de l'espace disque.



Oui, il faut sacrifier un peu d'espace disque, et même beaucoup pour installer Vista. Mais si tu veux jouer dans des conditions optimales, tu n'as pas le choix. Les solutions de virtualisation ne sont pas suffisantes pour tout ce qui est 3D.

Le mieux, comme je le disais, est d'installer Windows en dual-boot, et de virtualiser la partition botcamp via Parallels ou Fusion. Comme cela, tu ne redémarres sur bootcamp que quand c'est nécessaire.

Ensuite, à toi, de voir quelle version de Windows tu veux installer: XP SP2 ou Vista. 
Vista, ça craint un peu au niveau logiciel, quoi qu'il fonctionne très bien sur un MBP.


N.B.: Ne revend pas les barrettes d'origine, elles sont liées à la garantie de l'ordinateur.


----------



## nemrod (30 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de regarder le site de Mav Way, les tarifs sont proches mais pour une barette de Go.
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5771/memoire-dane-elec-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-garantie-10-ans.html


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2007)

Il y a aussi ce kit de barrettes, recommandé par un membre de MacGe:
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/53IM2DDR4GBK/


----------



## Jean Jacques M (31 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Alors
> 1/ les Mb santa rosa gère 4go les autres 3go (léopard ne change rien)
> 2/ si tu as acheté ton Mb avec 2go (en deux barettes de 1go) c'est normal que en enlevant une barette et en rajoutant cellle de 2go tu arrives à 3go... 2-1=1+2=3


C'était un gag quand j'ai dit que j'avais vérifié avec la calculette!!!
J'ai acheté le MBP là, en décembre.
Est-ce qu'ils sont tous Santa Rosa? comment le vérifier?
Et, est-ce que je peux mettre mes anciennes barettes de 1 Go du MBP sur le Macbook de ma femme? 

Merci.


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Alors
> 1/ les Mb santa rosa gère 4go les autres 3go (léopard ne change rien)


 Concernant les MB révision C, le témoignage de warren va dans le sens contraire...


----------



## Jean Jacques M (31 Décembre 2007)

Quelqu'un sait il si les barrettes mémoire sont elles interchangeables entre MB de fin 2006 et MBP de fin 2007?

Merci.


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2007)

Tous les MB et MBP acceptent la DDR2-667. Donc, logiquement, c'est interchangeable. La limite d'un MB révision B étant la fameuse barrière des 3 Go utilisables.


----------



## sclicer (31 Décembre 2007)

La révision C non santa rosa gère 4go (et indique vraiment 4go au lieu de 3 reconnus sur 4 ?)

Edit :


macinside a dit:


> les CoreDuo ne gere que 2 go en 2x1 go


J'avais oublier de marquer que mon post concernait les C2D.

Sinon oui tu peux très bien mettre la barette de 1go dans celui de ta femme.


----------



## Jean Jacques M (31 Décembre 2007)

Voilà, le sien c'est :

Nom du modèle :	MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBook2,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	667 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MB21.00A5.B07
  Version SMC :	1.13f3

Alors 2 Go possible ou pas?

Personne ne me donne la même réponse..... 

Merci et bon bout d'An!!!


----------



## divoli (31 Décembre 2007)

Jean Jacques M a dit:


> Voilà, le sien c'est :
> 
> Nom du modèle :    MacBook
> Identifiant du modèle :    MacBook2,1
> ...



Oui, tu vires les 2 barrettes de 512 Mo, et tu les remplaces par:

- 2 barrettes de 1 Go
ou 
- 1 barrette de 2 Go et 1 barrette de 1 Go
ou 
- tu laisses une barrette de 512 Mo et tu places une barrette de 2 Go (bof)

Capito ?


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2007)

Je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## Jean Jacques M (1 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, tu vires les 2 barrettes de 512 Mo, et tu les remplaces par:
> 
> - 2 barrettes de 1 Go
> ou
> ...



ho capito.
Gracias, grazie, Danke, Thank's.

.... heu..... ..... y'a pas des barettes de 256 Mo ?

Non, je déconne!!!

Ciao.


----------



## nasum (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

après lecture des différents posts je n'ai malheureusement pas trouver ou su trouver la réponse à mon problème... je possède un MBP Core2Duo à 2,33Ghz, mémoire de 2go, acheté en Avril 2007. 
Ma question concerne l'extension de la mémoire, je souhaite passer à 4go si possible mais je souhaite être certain que l'ordi les gère et pas seulement 3go comme il est indiqué dans la doc technique mac...
Je ne sais pas si mon mac est un santa rosa ou pas...la vitesse du bus étant de 667Mhz.
Par avance, merci.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Janvier 2008)

nasum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> après lecture des différents posts je n'ai malheureusement pas trouver ou su trouver la réponse à mon problème... je possède un MBP Core2Duo à 2,33Ghz, mémoire de 2go, acheté en Avril 2007.
> Ma question concerne l'extension de la mémoire, je souhaite passer à 4go si possible mais je souhaite être certain que l'ordi les gère et pas seulement 3go comme il est indiqué dans la doc technique mac...
> ...



Les MBP C2D prennent TOUS 4go il me semble...

Le probleme etait pur les MB NONpro


----------



## nasum (3 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Les MBP C2D prennent TOUS 4go il me semble...
> 
> Le probleme etait pur les MB NONpro




Merci pour la rapidité de votre réponse.
Je vous fais confiance, d'autant que la différence de prix relativement faible entre 3 ou 4go m'enclin à prendre les 4 dans tous les cas...


----------



## greggorynque (3 Janvier 2008)

nasum a dit:


> Merci pour la rapidité de votre réponse.
> Je vous fais confiance, d'autant que la différence de prix relativement faible entre 3 ou 4go m'enclin à prendre les 4 dans tous les cas...



surtout que les modèles limités a 3Go acceptent 4, c'est juste qu'ils n'utilisent pas 100% (75 en fait  )


----------



## usaddict (4 Janvier 2008)

J'ai bien lu le fil, j'envisage d'acheter un macbook 13.3" 2ghz et de le monter en 2go de ram, ce kit corsair vous parait il bien ?

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9635827

Ce kit crucial également : 

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT12864AC667

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

La marque crucial est elle vraiment supérieur à ses concurrentes (corsair, kingston, dan elec,etc) ?


----------



## greggorynque (4 Janvier 2008)

C'est tout bien et je te promet que tu trouvera plein d'autres refs en lisant les pages de ce fil...

Car c'est fatiguant de redonner les mêmes liens tous les 2 jours tu sais


----------



## usaddict (4 Janvier 2008)

Je comprends bien ne t'en fais, j'i lu l'intégralité du fil cette après midi et ca m'a pris du temps mais bon vous etes des puits de sciences sous mac pour un futur swifter comme moi qui cherche des questions à ses nombreuses questions parce que mine de rien ce n'est pas un changement annodin.

Pour revenir à la mémoire ram, je commence à voir ce qu'il faut prendre. J'ai aussi bien compris que 4go n'était pas indispensable mais une offre comme ca pousse à y songer non : 

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9644606


----------



## Tox (4 Janvier 2008)

usaddict a dit:


> J'ai bien lu le fil, j'envisage d'acheter un macbook 13.3" 2ghz et de le monter en 2go de ram, ce kit corsair vous parait il bien ?
> 
> http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9635827
> 
> ...


Crucial représente la crème. Il s'agit de barrettes conçues par un constructeur de chips mémoire.


----------



## warren2312 (5 Janvier 2008)

Évite absolument crucial, c'est une mémoire faite pour les pc, elle fonctionne sur mac, mais très mal. Voici la liste des mémoires compatibles et fonctionnelles :
- Nuimpact ( 101% )
- Kingston  ( 95% )
- Hynix ( 99% )
- Samsung ( 93% )
Pour le moment je ne connais pas d'autres marques de mémoire qui fonctionnent aussi bien que celles la.


----------



## Tox (5 Janvier 2008)

Je ne partage pas ton avis, warren. Donne-nous un exemple d'incompatibilité avec un produit Crucial, référence depuis le magasin en ligne. Cette marque ne m'a jamais posé de problème, tant pour Mac que pour PC (avec overclocking). Bref, le haut du panier. Pour l'instant, je n'en prends pas en raison de la faiblesse du francs suisses devant le dollar, c'est tout. Si j'avais des euros, je n'hésiterais pas.

De plus,  les % que tu donnes ne représentent rien. Que veut dire, par exemple, fonctionnel à 101% ???

Quand tu fais référence à Hynix, autre exemple, tu sous-entendrais que les barrettes Apple ne fonctionnent pas dans tous les cas !?!

De plus, tant pour Samsung que Hynix, il faut préciser de ne pas confondre les chips et les barrettes.

Pour en revenir à Crucial, ce sont les rares dont le magasin en ligne donne et respecte les références complètes du constructeur. On y retrouve très facilement la machine Mac désirée. C'est plutôt rare...


----------



## shenrone (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Je viens pour ces fêtes de fin d'année de passer le cap du Mac et bien que eaucoup de question me travailles je ne vous harcèlerait pas avec.
Toutefois ancien possesseur de PC, j'ai pu voir qu'un système comme Vista était trés gourmand en Ram, aussi j'ai un peu regarder dans mon Macbook et j'ai pu voir que le Giga de mémoire d'origine semblait lui aussi vite souffrir des possibilité du dernier OSX.
J'ai donc décidé d'investir dans de la mémoire et j'ai opté pour ces barettes ci dessous:
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G
Néanmoins avant de commander j'aimerais que quelqu'un me cofirme la compatibilité avec le macbook santa rosa 2Ghz 13.3" (car non mentionné sur le site) et éventuellement la fiabilité du site en question.
Merci à tous de votre patience et de votre compréhension


----------



## usaddict (6 Janvier 2008)

D'après ce que j'ai compris, à partir du moment ou il s'agit de barrettes PC2 5300 SODIMM DDR-2 667 mhz c'est tout bon mais laissons place aux vrais connaisseurs pour te confirmer ca.

Sinon, tout comme toi je vais très prochainement prendre un macbook 2ghz 13.3" et je pense opter pour ces barrettes : 

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9644606 

donc meme performance, a peu près même tarifs que les kingston de ram shopping et je l'espère une compatibilité avec le macbook 13.3 en 2ghz


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2008)

Ecoutez,

des liens vers des rams compatible on en donne 4 par jour, donc s'il vous plait, cliquez sur precedent 2 ou 3 fois et vous aurez votre reponse...

De toute facon tutes les rams en PC25300 So dimm bien sur sont compatibles... Les autres aussi d'ailleurs mais elles baissent les performances........
Et je n'ai pas entendu parler de marque incompatible pour le moment....

Et sinon achetez chez macway...

Et puis je vais pas vous repeter l'inutilité des 4 Go (aller si je ne suis pas a une fois pres...).... Deja que ce n'est pas utile pour un PC sous vista, alors pour un pti macbook c'est de la surconsommation.... (sauf cas speciaux de virtualiseurs achrnés)
J'utilise photoshop tout les jours ainsi que des pgs très lourds en ram et sincerement a moins de le faire expres il est tres dur de manquer de ram... j'ai deja montré a plusieurs reprise, la conso en ram, screens a l'appui...
Sinon le systeme mac comme vista prend de la ram quand elle est libre mais el libere une grosse partie une fois pleine.....

Voila l'utilité de la ram sous vista:

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-325-1796-93.html

pour photoshop

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-325-1794-93.html

Maintenant faites votre choix et moi je crois que je vais me désabonner de ce thread tellement ces comportements de surconsommateurs (car l'argument du futur n'est pour moi pas valable) me gonfle 

Ceux des gens que ne savent pas lire non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## shenrone (6 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Maintenant faites votre choix et moi je crois que je vais me désabonner de ce thread tellement ces comportements de surconsommateurs (car l'argument du futur n'est pour moi pas valable) me gonfle
> 
> Ceux des gens que ne savent pas lire non plus d'ailleurs


 
Dans mon cas ce choix était motiver uniquement par le prix, le faible écart entre les 2Go et les 4go...
Et puis une chose que je ne sais pas et que je n'ai pas vu d'évoquer dans ces pages c'est cette ligne qui figure dans la description des barettes :

_Gestion de l&#8217;ECC : non_

Est ce important?


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Dans mon cas ce choix était motiver uniquement par le prix, le faible écart entre les 2Go et les 4go...
> Et puis une chose que je ne sais pas et que je n'ai pas vu d'évoquer dans ces pages c'est cette ligne qui figure dans la description des barettes :
> 
> _Gestion de lECC : non_
> ...



Oui mais les 30 passe les ailleurs

non ce n'est pas important


----------



## shenrone (6 Janvier 2008)

Merci, je suis ton conseil et commande deux barettes de 1Go


----------



## warren2312 (7 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je ne partage pas ton avis, warren. Donne-nous un exemple d'incompatibilité avec un produit Crucial, référence depuis le magasin en ligne. Cette marque ne m'a jamais posé de problème, tant pour Mac que pour PC (avec overclocking). Bref, le haut du panier. Pour l'instant, je n'en prends pas en raison de la faiblesse du francs suisses devant le dollar, c'est tout. Si j'avais des euros, je n'hésiterais pas.
> 
> De plus,  les % que tu donnes ne représentent rien. Que veut dire, par exemple, fonctionnel à 101% ???
> 
> ...



Ce que j'ai pu écrire précédemment n'est juste que par expérience. Je ne critique pas forcément les barrettes, mais tous les modèles de Crucial que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent dans les Macs ont toujours causés des problèmes. Maintenant, il se peut fortement que les barrettes proviennent d'autres machines, ou ne soient pas alors faite pour les machines. Concernant les pourcentage, ce n'est qu'une vague représentation de compatibilité des mémoires sur le Mac. Je ne vous dis pas de vous fier exactement à ça, c'est encore par expérience. Les 101% veulent tout simplement dire qu'en plus de 2 ans et en vendant cette marque tous les jours, nous n'avons eu aucun retour, aucun problèmes ( Juste une barrette défectueuse, certainement défaut de fabrication ).

Concernant Hynix, j'ai baissé un peu le pourcentage, pour ne pas le comparer à Nuimpact, car ce n'est pas une mémoire "Haut de gamme". Cela dit elle fonctionne très bien sur toutes les machines mac, malgré que certaines fois, et au bout d'un an environ, elles commencent à rater les ASD niveau mémoire.

Il est évident que je me fie au chip et non pas a l'étiquette collée dessus. Je suis d'accord avec toi que le site de crucial est plutôt bien fait, et il en est de même pour nuimpact.com. 

Bye


----------



## usaddict (7 Janvier 2008)

Que pensez-vous de la marque corsair ?


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2008)

usaddict a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de la marque corsair ?


 Si tu prends les références du configurateur Corsair, tu n'auras pas de souci avec cette marque. Leurs barrettes fonctionnent bien sur MacBook.


----------



## usaddict (7 Janvier 2008)

Daccord. J'ai posé la question parce que j'envosage de prendre ces barrettes : 

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9644606

et je préfère si possible ne pas me tromper


----------



## Beap (7 Janvier 2008)

warren2312 a dit:


> Rien de plus simple,
> 
> Rev A = Processeur Core Duo ( Tous premiers MacBook )
> Rev B = Processeur Core 2 Duo 1,83Ghz et 2,0Ghz ( Commercialisé Juin 2006 )
> ...



Hello warren !

j'ai mis mes 2 barettes et dans le moniteur d'activité je n'ai que 3 go comme prévu.
Donc j'imagine que le passage à léopard fait la part des choses sur nos mac.... je ne vais pas tarder à y passer dessus donc je verrais bien et reviendrais donc poster pour confirmer les 4 go ou pas


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2008)

Beap a dit:


> Hello warren !
> 
> j'ai mis mes 2 barettes et dans le moniteur d'activité je n'ai que 3 go comme prévu.
> Donc j'imagine que le passage à léopard fait la part des choses sur nos mac.... je ne vais pas tarder à y passer dessus donc je verrais bien et reviendrais donc poster pour confirmer les 4 go ou pas


 Tiens-nous au courant et merci de tenter l'expérience


----------



## Alfoo (10 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde 

J'ai acheté chez MacWay il y a 3  semaines   2 barettes memoires à rajouter su le macbook de ma femme que je n'ai toujours pas installé ; je vous explique pourquoi :

Une fois la batterie enlevé j'ai acces aux 3 vis à enlever pour y enlever l'ancienne mem et y placer les nouvelles barettes.
J'enleve sans souci les vis de droite et de gauche.
Impossible de devisser la vis du milieu... je force un peu, j'appuie,... rien à faire la vis ne veux pas se devisser !

Mon MB est garantie jusqu'au 25 janvier 2008.

Quel serait la solution ? dois je aller chez un Apple Reseller (parisien) et me depannerait à titre gratuit ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tox (10 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut tout le monde
> 
> J'ai acheté chez MacWay il y a 3  semaines   2 barettes memoires à rajouter su le macbook de ma femme que je n'ai toujours pas installé ; je vous explique pourquoi :
> 
> ...


 Tu as reçu un modèle qui a la vis du centre retenue par du frein-filet. J'ai eu le même problème sur mon MB. Soit tu as le bon outil et le bon tour de main, soit tu demandes à Apple Reseller de le faire.

Je pense que tu peux tabler sur un service gratuit, sachant que de nombreux MB n'ont pas de frein-filet sur les vis.


----------



## Alfoo (10 Janvier 2008)

j'irais demain chez maintronic, merci pour ta réponse


----------



## ju2910 (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

je possède un macbook avec 512 Mo ( 2X 256 M0) de mémoire d'origine et je viens d'acheter une barrette de 1Go SODIMM DDR2 667 pour le booster un peu.
Mais quand j'ai voulu l'installer, je n'arrive pas. Quand je mets la barrette d'un Go dans mon ordinateur, il ne redémarre plus, qu'elle soit seule ou avec une barrette de 256 MO.
Pourtant j'ai lu dans les forums qu'on pouvait bien mettre une barrette d'un Go SODIMM DDR2 667 et une de 256 mo, n'est-ce pas ?
En mettant l'encoche vers la gauche comme recommandé dans la notice,  les carrés noirs de la barrette d'1 Go sont au-dessus. Par contre sur les barrettes d'origine, en mettant l'encoche vers la gauche, les carrés noirs sont vers le bas. Est-ce normal ?
J'ai lu aussi sur certains forums, qu'on pouvait avoir des problèmes si on n'enfonçait pas assez les barrettes mais ce n'est pas mon cas car après avoir essayé plusieurs fois, en vain, je réussis à remettre mes deux barrettes d'origine et mon ordi démarre nickel.
Le problème vient de la barrette d'1 GO.
J'attends votre avis.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Janvier 2008)

peut etre une barrette defectueuse, va la faire changer pour voir


----------



## thegreat (12 Janvier 2008)

Je possède un MacBook core 2duo et je voulais savoir si des Barettes du type http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...ND-SO-DIMM-DDR2-PC2-5400-1-Go-667-MHz.htm#pdd
est compatible avec mon portable?
Merci


----------



## boodou (12 Janvier 2008)

Oui 
sinon il y en a ici (mais ça démarre à 2Go) : http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


----------



## surfbmx (14 Janvier 2008)

bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau, je compte acheter un macbook bientôt(j'ai un pc d'un an qui bug plus qu'on ne pourrait l'espèrer!!!!!!)
je veux donc prendre un modèle blanc 2.2 ghz avec un dd de 160 go, et par contre, au niveau de la ram, c'est là que j'ai été vraiment supris!
en effet, j'ai pas mal lu les forums et j'ai compris pourquoi(10 fois moins cher en an, et stocks à écouler).
je voulais passer à 2 go de ram(chez apple), mais apparement, on peut avoir 4 go pour moins cher ailleurs(incroyable!!).
le truc, c'est que je n'ai pas forcément besoin de 4 go, mais bon 80 euros 4 go au lieu de 2 go 150 euros, ça fait réflechir! 

je viens d'éditer mon message car j'ai trouvé encore des réponses à mes questions(pdf mode d'emploi macbook).

mais la ram d'apple est-elle mieux que les autres? (sinon j'avoue être intéressé par les barettes de surcouf(cf le lien à la page 27 ou 28 je crois))

merci d'avance!


----------



## David_b (14 Janvier 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> mais la ram d'apple est-elle mieux que les autres? (sinon j'avoue être intéressé par les barettes de surcouf(cf le lien à la page 27 ou 28 je crois))
> 
> merci d'avance!



Bonjour,
non elle est pas mieux, elle est juste (bcp) plus chère :rateau:


----------



## narzoule (15 Janvier 2008)

salut à tous,
voilà j'ai un problème , j'ai installé 4 giga de ram dans mon macbook , sa fonctionne très bien hormis une chose :
quand j'arrive au bout de l'autonomie du portable , il s'éteint automatiquement alors qu'avant tt les données qui était sur la ram était sauvegarder sur le hdd et je savait reprendre facilement mon boulot la ou je m'étais arrêter. Comment puis-je faire pour ravoir celà??


----------



## Med.fares (15 Janvier 2008)

salut tout le monde,

je voudrais savoir combien au maximum peut supporter mon macbook de RAM, je suis passé par ce topic : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110177, mais j'arrive pas a savoir si je peux y mettre 4 ou 2 Go et si c'est 2Go est ce que je peux y mettre 1*2024?
j'ai le MacBook 2Ghz, 80Go de DD, que j'ai acheté en décembre 2007.

merci


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

Med.fares a dit:


> salut tout le monde,
> 
> je voudrais savoir combien au maximum peut supporter mon macbook de RAM, je suis passé par ce topic : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110177, mais j'arrive pas a savoir si je peux y mettre 4 ou 2 Go et si c'est 2Go est ce que je peux y mettre 1*2024?
> j'ai le MacBook 2Ghz, 80Go de DD, que j'ai acheté en décembre 2007.
> ...


 Livré avec Leopard uniquement ou Tiger et update Leopard ? Si tu vas dans informations système / carte vidéo as-tu GMA 950 ou 3100 ?


----------



## Med.fares (15 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Livré avec Leopard uniquement ou Tiger et update Leopard ? Si tu vas dans informations système / carte vidéo as-tu GMA 950 ou 3100 ?



salut, c'était livré avec le 10.5 (je me mélange le pinceaux entre les nom mais je pense que c'est leopard non?... ouai chwi un peu nouveau dans les mac je sais  ) et pour la carte video c'est GMA X3100.
c'est grave docteur?


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Med.fares a dit:


> salut, c'était livré avec le 10.5 (je me mélange le pinceaux entre les nom mais je pense que c'est leopard non?... ouai chwi un peu nouveau dans les mac je sais  ) et pour la carte video c'est GMA X3100.
> c'est grave docteur?



4 Go (2 barrettes de 2 Go).


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

Med.fares a dit:


> salut, c'était livré avec le 10.5 (je me mélange le pinceaux entre les nom mais je pense que c'est leopard non?... ouai chwi un peu nouveau dans les mac je sais  ) et pour la carte video c'est GMA X3100.
> c'est grave docteur?


 Il s'agit d'une révision D, Santa Rosa. Suis le conseil de Divoli !


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Il s'agit d'une révision D, Santa Rosa. Suis le conseil de Divoli !



Ah, je n'ai donné aucun conseil. Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait mettre 4 Go, j'ai seulement dit que ce MacBook acceptait et reconnaissait 4 Go. On peut mettre 4 Go ou moins, selon les besoins. 

 Pas avis de me faire engeuler par Greggo, non plus...


----------



## Med.fares (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> 4 Go (2 barrettes de 2 Go).





Tox a dit:


> Il s'agit d'une révision D, Santa Rosa. Suis le conseil de Divoli !




merci a vous deux... mais ! ( promis dernier question ) dans topics avec l encyclopedie sur les memoire c'est marqué PC 2-5300 parcontre chez macway c'est des PC 5300, je vois qu il s agit de la bande passante, et ce que ca va etre moins rapide que des PC 2-5300?


----------



## Med.fares (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah, je n'ai donné aucun conseil. Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait mettre 4 Go, j'ai seulement dit que ce MacBook acceptait et reconnaissait 4 Go. On peut mettre 4 Go ou moins, selon les besoins.
> 
> Pas avis de me faire engeuler par Greggo, non plus...




oui j'ai lut ce qu a dit Greggo, et je comprend tres bien, mais bon j ai vraiment besoin de memoir puisque j utilise VMware pour avoir windows. en tout les cas je vais commencer par avoir une seul barrette de 2Go apres si ca continue a me faire du swap j'ajoute encore un ptit peu de ram


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Tu peux poser autant de question que tu veux, à condition de faire aussi des recherches par toi-même. 

Il faut de la _PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM_ sur tous les MacBook et MacBook Pro (pour le MB Air qui est apparu aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas).

Sur MacWay, si c'est marqué compatible avec le MacBook, c'est bon. 

Si tu virtualises, et si tu en as les moyens, met le max de ram. Profites-en, parce que les prix de la ram sont très bas, et je crains que cela ne dure plus très longtemps.

Pour virtualiser, 2 Go, c'est vraiment le minimum.

Pas obligé d'aller sur MacWay, on trouve des kit de qualité (2 X 2Go) pour un peu moins de 100 euros...


----------



## Med.fares (15 Janvier 2008)

alors j'achète les yeux fermé ce qui suit :http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6457/memoire-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-macbook-imac-intel-et-pc.html


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Med.fares a dit:


> alors j'achète les yeux fermé ce qui suit :http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6457/memoire-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-macbook-imac-intel-et-pc.html





Perso, je n'achèterais pas cette barrette de ram. On me l'a déjà demandé et j'ai expliqué. 

J'ai déjà indiqué un kit de 4 Go, sur un site qui vend aussi de barrettes de 2 Go.


----------



## Med.fares (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, je n'achèterais pas cette barrette de ram. On me l'a déjà demandé et j'ai expliqué.
> 
> J'ai déjà indiqué un kit de 4 Go, sur un site qui vend aussi de barrettes de 2 Go.


alors, j ai parcouru un peu et j ai trouvé ca dans une vos indications : http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=08F5C589A5CA7304
j'ai un peu lu le truc et je pense que c'est bon, non?


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Med.fares a dit:


> alors, j ai parcouru un peu et j ai trouvé ca dans une vos indications : http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=08F5C589A5CA7304
> j'ai un peu lu le truc et je pense que c'est bon, non?



Par exemple. Attention, il faut rajouter la TVA de ton pays de résidence. On trouve aussi un kit de 4Go sur le site de Crucial.

Sinon, pour 2 Go:
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667/2G

Ou le kit de 4 Go:
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G
(c'est marqué pour MacBook Pro, mais elles vont aussi dans les MacBook).

Je conseille Kingston parce que c'est une marque de qualité que je connais, mais il y en a d'autres (Corsair, Crucial, Dane-Elec, etc...).

Attention, les prix risquent de repartir à la hausse. Raison pour laquelle je n'oserais pas conseiller d'acheter 2 Go maintenant et 2 Go dans 3 mois. 
Je n'ai aucune idée de la façon dont vont évoluer les prix à plus ou moins court terme. Il y a matière à réflexion...


----------



## monsieurours (15 Janvier 2008)

Hi,

J'ai acheté un macbook il y a peu de temps.
Je sais que la mémoire peut aller jusqu'à 4go.
Est-ce que ce type de RAM convient ?
*Crucial SO-DIMM 4 Go (Kit 2x 2 Go) DDR2-SDRAM PC5300 - CT2KIT25664AC667*

Merci,
Valentin


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

monsieurours a dit:


> Hi,
> 
> J'ai acheté un macbook il y a peu de temps.
> Je sais que la mémoire peut aller jusqu'à 4go.
> ...





Va voir là:
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=C599448AA5CA7304


----------



## Med.fares (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par exemple. Attention, il faut rajouter la TVA de ton pays de résidence. On trouve aussi un kit de 4Go sur le site de Crucial.
> 
> Sinon, pour 2 Go:
> http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667/2G
> ...


c'est vrai que 86 euros pour 4Go de RAM c'est donné comparé a la même taille pour il y a 2 mois ou même les prix du store de mac. on dit que la nuit porte conseil, le compte en banque aussi  encore merci pour tout et bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## monsieurours (16 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour les réponses ci-dessus, je vais éviter ldlc


----------



## surfbmx (16 Janvier 2008)

moi je lis attentivement, et je tiens à dire merci pour les liens!
je sais quoi choisir comme mémoire!
y a juste que ça me fait une peu peur le changement de ram(si ça ne fonctionne pas correctement etc,)
la crainte du débutant en fait...


----------



## badab (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, après avoir trainé sur votre forum pendant plusieurs mois, je poste mon premier message. 
J'envisage depuis un petit moment de switcher pour un macbook. Depuis plus de dix ans je suis sous Windows et j'ai actuellement un portable Vaio qui commencent à montrer des signe de faiblesse (4 ans). Grace à la lecture de ce forum j'ai trouvé les réponses à mes différentes questions concernant le switch, néanmoins il me reste une seule interrogation.

En effet je compte prendre le macbook blanc 2,2 gh en configuration standard et rajouté 4 Go de ram. 

MA question est la suivante, est ce que je pourrais utiliser la mémoire d'origine apple pour la mettre sur mon Vaio, et ainsi lui redonner un peu de vigueur pour m'en servir occasionnelement pour certains softs sous win . Celui ci dispose pour l'instant de 512 mo de ram, extensible jusqu'à 1 go et le format de la ram pris en charge par la carte est de la DDR sdram PC 2100 266 Mhz. 

Est ce que le Vaio reconnaitra les 1go de ram en PC2100 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2008)

badab a dit:


> Bonjour, après avoir trainé sur votre forum pendant plusieurs mois, je poste mon premier message.
> J'envisage depuis un petit moment de switcher pour un macbook. Depuis plus de dix ans je suis sous Windows et j'ai actuellement un portable Vaio qui commencent à montrer des signe de faiblesse (4 ans). Grace à la lecture de ce forum j'ai trouvé les réponses à mes différentes questions concernant le switch, néanmoins il me reste une seule interrogation.
> 
> En effet je compte prendre le macbook blanc 2,2 gh en configuration standard et rajouté 4 Go de ram.
> ...



Probablement, mais le problème, c'est que sur le MacBook, ça n'est pas de la DDR PC2100 à 266 Mhz, mais de la DDR2 PC5300 à 667 Mhz, la PC 2100, c'est ce qu'il y avait sur les iBook G4 à 1 Ghz et 1,2 Ghz, et la PC5300, il n'est pas sûr du tout que le Vaio la supporte (mais là, faudrait poser la question sur un forum "PC") !.


----------



## badab (16 Janvier 2008)

Bon après une petite recherche sur les forums PC, j'en arrive à la conclusion que c'est impossible
PC 2100 = DDR / PC 5300 = DDR2 
C'est le meme nombre de pins mais pas le même voltage, donc comme j'ai pas envie de tout griller ... 

Merci pour la réponse

A+ 

PS : je rentre de la fnac, je sens que je vais craquer avant la semaine ...


----------



## adrienvicard (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Je viens de faire l'acquisition du portable de base de chez APPLE.
Macbook 13', 2Ghz...........

Et il n'y a qu'1GO de RAM, j'aimerais donc en rajouter un.
Ou est ce que c'est le moins cher?
Faut il le faire faire?
Parce que je ne sais pas du tout comment ca marche...

Merci de me donner des adresses ou des sites.

PS: Je suis sur Lyon si vous avez des adresses
Et la fnac le vende 50 sans le montage..​


----------



## Yannoux (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais savoir si Macway dit des betises ou si c'est moi qui comprends rien.
Je voudrais m'acheter un MacBook le premier de base a 2GHz qui est fourni avec 1GB de RAM.
Mais je voudrais le pousser a fond de suite, 4GB de RAM. Mais Macway dit que l'on peut mettre au maximum 3GB de RAM????? Apple dit des conneries ? car il n'y a plus de memoire integree maintenant? c'est deux module de 512, si on les enleve l'ordi ne demarre pas vu qu'il y a pas de RAM, c'esr bien ca? Donc pourquoi Macway dit pas plus de 3GB??????????  :mouais:


----------



## David_b (17 Janvier 2008)

Yannoux a dit:


> Donc pourquoi Macway dit pas plus de 3GB??????????  :mouais:



Parce que avant SantaRosa c'était 3go maxi. Ils ont sans doute pas changé la page ??? je suis pas allé voir.


Sinon n'hésite pas à leur téléphoner quand tu as une question relative à leur site web : ils ont service client sympa... et eux sont payés pour répondre :rateau:


----------



## divoli (17 Janvier 2008)

Yannoux a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir si Macway dit des betises ou si c'est moi qui comprends rien.
> Je voudrais m'acheter un MacBook le premier de base a 2GHz qui est fourni avec 1GB de RAM.
> Mais je voudrais le pousser a fond de suite, 4GB de RAM. Mais Macway dit que l'on peut mettre au maximum 3GB de RAM????? Apple dit des conneries ? car il n'y a plus de memoire integree maintenant? c'est deux module de 512, si on les enleve l'ordi ne demarre pas vu qu'il y a pas de RAM, c'esr bien ca? Donc pourquoi Macway dit pas plus de 3GB??????????  :mouais:



Certains sites, comme MacWay, n'ont pas mis leurs présentations à jour. Cela peut créer des confusions ou des incompréhensions. 

Si tu achètes un MB (Santa Rosa), il acceptera et reconnaitra tes 4 Go. 

Tu remarqueras que cela doit faire la 4000 ème fois qu'on le dit, sur les forums en général et sur ce topic en particuler. 

Il faut privilégier les infos trouvées sur Apple, plutôt que celles de sites commerciaux pas toujours à jour...


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Certains sites, comme MacWay, n'ont pas mis leurs présentations à jour. Cela peut créer des confusions ou des incompréhensions.
> 
> Si tu achètes un MB (Santa Rosa), il acceptera et reconnaitra tes 4 Go.
> 
> ...



non non il faut privilegier la _*LECTURE *_des posts precedents 

Ce probleme est evoqué a TOUTES les pages de ce topic, GRRRRRRR :rateau:


----------



## divoli (17 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non non il faut privilegier la _*LECTURE *_des posts precedents



Absolument.  

Ce que je voulais dire, d'une manière générale (pour les caractéristiques techniques en général), c'est qu'il vaut mieux se fier aux infos données par Apple, plutôt qu'à celles des sites commerciaux.


----------



## surfbmx (17 Janvier 2008)

tiens au fait, au lieu de commander en ligne, je vais bientôt à paris, et donc passage éventuel à montgallet.
mais est-ce que quelqu'un connait un magasin où acheter la ram(parmi les dizaines de boutiques), devrai-je aller directement au bas de la rue chez surcouf?
bon, ça ne concerne que les parisiens ou presque! mais les conseils sont les bienvenus! merci d'avance.


----------



## Mondana (18 Janvier 2008)

Un nouvel outil en ligne jette un coup d'oeil furtif à l'intrieur des Macs pour fournir des informations de compatibilité matérielle.

En clair on télécharge un ptit prg. et on connait les bonnes compatibiltés pour les mémoires.

Cool ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2008)

Mondana a dit:


> Un nouvel outil en ligne jette un coup d'oeil furtif à l'intrieur des Macs pour fournir des informations de compatibilité matérielle.
> 
> En clair on télécharge un ptit prg. et on connait les bonnes compatibiltés pour les mémoires.
> 
> Cool ...



Un p'tit lien, ça aurait été


----------



## Mondana (18 Janvier 2008)

oups le voici :   http://www.crucial.com/mac/index.aspx

Il faut charger le prg. et le diagnostic se fait tout seul avec les bonnes préconisations.


----------



## minedecrayon (18 Janvier 2008)

Je voudrai rajouter de la mémoire sur mon Mac Book,

j'ai juste besoin d'une confirmation :

la mémoire du Mac Book est une SDRAM DDR2 (PC2-5300) à 667 MHz.
est-ce que cela veut dire que je peux aller l'acheter chez un revendeur PC et l'installer tous simplement sur mon Mac Book ?

merci.

minh,


----------



## surfbmx (19 Janvier 2008)

ben dans le post it y a ça:


*MacBook Core 2 Duo (mid-2007)* 




 
-2/2,16 Ghz Core 2 Duo : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).





 
-2,0/2,4 Ghz Core 2 Duo Santa Rosa : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 4 Go (2x2048).




ça à l'air bon on dirait.



edit: y a aussi ce genre de liens qui traine, perso ça m'a bien aidé:
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/53IM2DDR4GBK/

http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2008)

Tout le monde ce calme et boit frais :rateau: on reste courtois, si vous avez des choses a vous dire merci d'utiliser la messagerie interne du forum (un message privé quoi) :modo:


----------



## Obiwan77 (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un macbook 2.16 Ghz avec 1 Go (2 x 512 Mo) de mémoire SDRAM DDR2 (PC2-5300) à 667 MHz ; extensible jusqu'à 4 Go. Je souhaiterais ajouter de la mémoire. 

Peut-on le faire seul et facilement ou bien est-on obligé de passer à la fnac par exemple?

J'ai trouvé une barette bon marché à l'adresse suivante: http://www.alapage.com/-/Fiche/Info...oire.htm?id=30821200643247&donnee_appel=GOOGL

Le modèle convient-il?

Peut-on garder une barette de 512 et une mettre une de 2Go sans que cela pose de souci?

Serait-il préférable de mettre 2 x 2Go? peut-être inutile d'après ce que j'ai pu lire...

Une dernière question: Où trouver des saccoches assez "sport" faites pour un 13 pouces?

Merci de vos réponses. Bonnes semaines à tous.


----------



## giga64 (20 Janvier 2008)

Bienvenu sur Mac Gé Obi'

Il est toujours préférable d'utiliser la fonction recherche avant de multiplier les topics similaires...

Le changement de la RAM sur MB est enfantin, ce ne sont pas les tutos - photos et vidéos - qui manquent sur le Web.

Pour la RAM que tu proposes, je dirais qu'elle n'est pas compatible - il est précisé " pour PC " avec une liste de CM PC compatibles...

Tu trouveras facilement de la RAM compatible, mais peut-être pas à ce prix... enfin faut voir.

Si tu veux bénéficier du dual-channel, les barrettes doivent être identiques, sinon tu peux associer des barrettes déparaillées...

@+


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

Va voir ici. Sinon, 2.16 GHz, ce n'est pas un Santa Rosa. Il ne devrait donc pas gérer 4 Go.


----------



## greggorynque (20 Janvier 2008)

Obiwan77 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un macbook 2.16 Ghz avec 1 Go (2 x 512 Mo) de mémoire SDRAM DDR2 (PC2-5300) à 667 MHz ; extensible jusqu'à 4 Go. Je souhaiterais ajouter de la mémoire.
> 
> ...



c'est surtout une barette d'ordinateur Fixe ! ! ! Plus grande que les 2 barettes du macbook réunies donc tu auras du mal a la rentrer 

Pour tes barettes cherche dans le sujet, il existe des dizaines de liens pas cher fonctionnant, et si tu veux être sur je te conseille macWay....

Lis, lis, lis, car la mémoire qu'il te faut c'est de la So-Dimm2 et c'étais marqué


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

je ne souhaite pas faire de ce post un doublon après avoir "presque" lu les plus de 30 pages de ce topic mais je cherche à prendre des infos ou plutot des bons plans pour upgrader la memoire de macbook en cette période de soldes ! pour l'instant je ne suis qu'à 1 Go et je souhaiterais passer à 2 Go. connaissez vous en ce moment une bonne affaire pour investir dans de la ram pour macbook (net ou magasin sur paris) ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

à nouveau une interogation... je possede un macbook (noir) de nov 06 (vit du proc : 2Ghz, vit du bus: 667Mhz) et ma question est de savoir à combien suis je limiter pour la ram... certains me disent 2, d'autres 4... tout ce que je sais pour le moment c'est qu'il me faut de la 5300 SODIM DDR2 667 mais si j'ai la possibilté de mettre 2x2Go et que ces 4Go puisse etre gerer par mon macbook...


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> à nouveau une interogation... je possede un macbook (noir) de nov 06 (vit du proc : 2Ghz, vit du bus: 667Mhz) et ma question est de savoir à combien suis je limiter pour la ram... certains me disent 2, d'autres 4... tout ce que je sais pour le moment c'est qu'il me faut de la 5300 SODIM DDR2 667 mais si j'ai la possibilté de mettre 2x2Go et que ces 4Go puisse etre gerer par mon macbook...



Difficile de savoir de quelle révision il s'agit. Va voir l'identifiant du modèle dans Informations Système;

- si identifiant= MacBook1,1
---> 2 Go maximum

- si identifiant= MacBook2,1
---> 2 Go (selon Apple), 3 Go maximum

Attention, j'ai lu les cas de MB rev.A et B qui refusaient de redémarrer si l'on changeait les 2 barrettes d'origine.


----------



## olafe (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous

je voudrais installer 2*2 go sur mon macbook fraichement acheté, mais je sais pas quelle marque prendre j'hésite en 3  marques : Kingston, ADATA, corsair et G.skil (la il faut enlever le radiateur car sinon la barrette ne se monte pas) alors que me conseillez vous, y a til de grosse difference de performance entre les marques ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

j'ai lu que 2x2Go dans un macbook revisé en nov06 etait supporté. c'est donc une heresie ? seuls les derniers l'acceptent ?


----------



## smog (21 Janvier 2008)

olafe a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> je voudrais installer 2*2 go sur mon macbook fraichement acheté, mais je sais pas quelle marque prendre j'hésite en 3  marques : Kingston, ADATA, corsair et G.skil (la il faut enlever le radiateur car sinon la barrette ne se monte pas) alors que me conseillez vous, y a til de grosse difference de performance entre les marques ?
> 
> merci de votre aide



Je ne sais pas, mais mes 2*2 Go Kingston marchent sans problème. Garantie à vie au cas où...

Mais is tu lis les messages, tu verras qu'il y a la réponse à ta question à de nombreuses reprises...


----------



## olafe (21 Janvier 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> j'ai lu que 2x2Go dans un macbook revisé en nov06 etait supporté. c'est donc une heresie ? seuls les derniers l'acceptent ?



le mien a 1 semaine donc je pense que c'est une derniere generation (un santa rosa)




smog a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, mais mes 2*2 Go Kingston marchent sans problème. Garantie à vie au cas où...
> 
> Mais is tu lis les messages, tu verras qu'il y a la réponse à ta question à de nombreuses reprises...



merci de ta réponse, je l'avoue j'ai eu la fléme de lire les 32 pages. Ce que je voulais surtous savoir c'est si il y a des différence de performance entre ces marque ou alors c'est tous pareil.

merci


----------



## karanda (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Difficile de savoir de quelle révision il s'agit. Va voir l'identifiant du modèle dans Informations Système;
> 
> - si identifiant= MacBook1,1
> ---> 2 Go maximum
> ...




Bonjour, 

Je souhaite également rajouter de la RAM à mon MacBook Intel core Duo 2Ghz (je l'ai acheté en juillet 2006). Je n'ai pas encore regardé l'identifiant dans mes informations systèmes, mais j'aurai voulu savoir :
- A quoi correspond les termes rev. A rev. B?
- Est ce que ce site que j'ai trouvé dans le sujet propose des bons produits (à priori oui vu les commentaires) : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...r2-667-macbook-imac-mac-mini-intel-et-pc.html
Merci par avance.

Je continue en attendant les réponses, à chercher sur le forum pour mes questions.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

karanda a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite également rajouter de la RAM à mon MacBook Intel core Duo 2Ghz (je l'ai acheté en juillet 2006). Je n'ai pas encore regardé l'identifiant dans mes informations systèmes, mais j'aurai voulu savoir :
> - A quoi correspond les termes rev. A rev. B?
> ...



Apple fait évoluer ses MacBook au fil du temps. On parle alors de révision (rev.) en lui assignant une lettre. A la rev. A succède la rev. B puis la rev C et ainsi de suite. Si l'évolution est très importante au point de changer drastiquement les caractéristiques de l'ordinateur, on recommence alors un cycle depuis la rev. A (ce n'est pour le moment pas arrivé pour les MacBook).

Ton MacBook datant de juillet 2006, tu as forcément une rev. A (la rev. B est apparue en novembre 2006), donc avec une limitation à 2 Go maximum.

Perso, je n'achèterais pas cette barrette, car d'après ses caractéristiques;
- constructeur Macway: à ma connaissance, Macway n'est qu'un fournisseur (et pas spécialisé dans la vente de mémoire vive), on ne sait donc pas réellement d'où provient cette barrette, et donc difficile d'en estimer la qualité.
- garantie 1 an: les marques réputées garantissent leur barrette 10 ans, voire à vie (même si en réalité et dans certains pays comme la France, la durée maximum légale est ramenée à 3 ans). Donc 1 seule année de garantie me parait douteux quant à la qualité de cette barrette.

Je me méfie des commentaires d'utilisateurs que l'on trouve sur les sites commerciaux.


----------



## karanda (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Apple fait évoluer ses MacBook au fil du temps. On parle alors de révision (rev.) en lui assignant une lettre. A la rev. A succède la rev. B puis la rev C et ainsi de suite. Si l'évolution est très importante au point de changer drastiquement les caractéristiques de l'ordinateur, on recommence alors un cycle depuis la rev. A (ce n'est pour le moment pas arrivé pour les MacBook).
> 
> Ton MacBook datant de juillet 2006, tu as forcément une rev. A (la rev. B est apparue en novembre 2006), donc avec une limitation à 2 Go maximum.
> 
> ...



J'ai vu ça au niveau de la garantie. J'ai plutot prix des barettes plus chères garanties à vie. 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/59...-ddr2-667-mac-intel-et-pc-garantie-a-vie.html

Merci en tout cas pour la réponse rapide.


----------



## wolfbang (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai entendu quelque part que les premiers macbook pro (1,83), au départ prévus pour supporter 2 Go de ram, avaient été upgradé logiciellement pour pouvoir accepter 3 Go de ram.

En gros, la notice de mon Macbook pro 1,83 (première génération) serait obsolète, et je pourrais me permettre de transgresser la limite de 2 Go qu'elle préconise ?

Merci de votre aide, je n'arrive pas à retrouver l'info...


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

wolfbang a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai entendu quelque part que les premiers macbook pro (1,83), au départ prévus pour supporter 2 Go de ram, avaient été upgradé logiciellement pour pouvoir accepter 3 Go de ram.
> 
> ...



Si c'est vraiment une révision A, je ne crois pas que tu puisses mettre plus que 2 Go. Il me semble que la limitation est à mettre en rapport avec le type de processeur (un core duo).


----------



## neovision (24 Janvier 2008)

salut tous!

j'ai un doute.
ça me parait un peu logique, mais je voulais confirmer avec avec vous les MacFans:

si je mets 4Gb de RAM sur un MBP, est-ce qu'il va consommer plus de batterie qu'avec 2Gb?

merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

Ben oui ... Mais combien de plus, là ... 

Mais à mon avis, pas assez pour que tu remarques la différence !


----------



## maverick1984 (24 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui ... Mais combien de plus, là ...
> 
> Mais à mon avis, pas assez pour que tu remarques la différence !



ouf :rose:


----------



## surfbmx (24 Janvier 2008)

à ce sujet, le prix de la ram commence à augmenter.
j'ai fait ma commande(rupture, mais prix bloqué, cool!)

j'ai donc pris ça: http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G

comme conseillé ici.


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Oui, les prix repartent peu à peu à la hausse. Mais je pense qu'il faudra plusieurs mois pour retrouver des prix très élevés;  l'augmentation des prix devrait être progressive.
http://www.digitimes.com/bits_chips/a20080122PD226.html

Et la DDR3 sera apparu d'ici là...


----------



## Beap (25 Janvier 2008)

Beap a dit:


> Hello warren !
> 
> j'ai mis mes 2 barettes et dans le moniteur d'activité je n'ai que 3 go comme prévu.
> Donc j'imagine que le passage à léopard fait la part des choses sur nos mac.... je ne vais pas tarder à y passer dessus donc je verrais bien et reviendrais donc poster pour confirmer les 4 go ou pas





Tox a dit:


> Tiens-nous au courant et merci de tenter l'expérience



Donc voila. Léopard reçu ce jeudi... installé et me voici avec 4 go sur mon macbook non santa rosa. Comme quoi Tiger ne prends que 3 go et léopard en prend bien 4 sur un macbook révision C


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Beap a dit:


> Donc voila. Léopard reçu ce jeudi... installé et me voici avec 4 go sur mon macbook non santa rosa. Comme quoi Tiger ne prends que 3 go et léopard en prend bien 4 sur un macbook révision C



Non, je crois que c'est un problème d'interprétation. Ton MacBook reconnait bien les 4 Go, mais ne peut en utiliser en tout et pour tout que 3.

D'ailleurs si tu fais la somme mémoire utilisée + mémoire disponible, tu arrives à un total de 3, pas de 4.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, je crois que c'est un problème d'interprétation. Ton MacBook reconnait bien les 4 Go, mais ne peut en utiliser en tout et pour tout que 3.
> 
> D'ailleurs si tu fais la somme mémoire utilisée + mémoire disponible, tu arrives à un total de 3, pas de 4.



de toute facon vu qu'il n'y a aucun gain en utilisation courante a passer a plus de 2Go  

Les grosses configurations gamer actuelles sont equipées de 2Go même pour des UC a plus de 2000 euros, alors monter a plus un petit macbook 



Par contre divoli a raison, le systeme lit les 4 mais n'en n'utilise que 3


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Oui, 3 Go c'est déjà beaucoup.


----------



## Beap (25 Janvier 2008)

ha ben mexde alors 

Bon po grave. De toute façon je les ais alors 
C'est sur j'aurais les moyens je passerais sur imac. Me suis fait un petit studio son sur le macbook et la mémoire n'est pas de reste. Je n'ai pas qu'une utilisation courante c'estpour ça que j'ai voulu le gonfler un peu.

Je vais allez zyeuter l'image de warren et calculer si lui aussi avait bien 3 go et 4 affiché 

Enfin, léopard les affiches alors que tiger ne le faisait pas d'où l'erreur dans la précipitation et la joie ^^


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Ben de toute façon, 3 Go c'est beaucoup. Même pour virtualiser, c'est suffisant.

A moins que tu ne travailles avec 4 machines virtuelles en même temps, et 26 applications actives à coté...


----------



## blissmanu (25 Janvier 2008)

bonjour, heureux possesseur d'un MBP 2.16Ghz, doté du Go de ram d'origine, je viens d'acheter la carte son Apogee Duet, afin de faire de l'enregistrempent audio.

Après moultes tests, je me rends compte qu'il faut que je rajoute de la ram !
C'est là que vient ma question !

A terme, j'aimerai avoir 4Go de ram, donc 2 x 2Go.
Mon budget n'étant pas suffisant pour acheter 2 barettes de 2Go, je voulais savoir s'il serait mieux d'acheter 1Go, et de fonctionner en DualChannel, ou bien d'acheter une barette de 2Go, et ne pas fonctionner en Dual.

Les MBP supportent-ils le dual channel ?
Entre ces 2 configs, laquelle sera la plus performante ?

1Go + 1Go   (Dual Channel ?) = 2Go

1Go + 2Go =  3Go


Merci pour vos conseils qui m'en apprendront un peu plus.


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

blissmanu a dit:


> 1Go + 1Go   (Dual Channel ?) = 2Go
> 
> 1Go + 2Go =  3Go



Comme cela a été dit sur ce topic, le dual channel apporte un gain de performance très très faible par rapport à celui consistant à rajouter 1 Go supplémentaire sans dual channel.

Donc sans hésiter, la deuxième option est la meilleure: 1 barrette d'1 Go + 1 barrette de 2 Go.


Et puis, de plus, ton modèle de MBP n'aurait pas été capable d'utiliser 4 Go.


----------



## blissmanu (25 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et puis, de plus, ton modèle de MBP n'aurait pas été capable d'utiliser 4 Go.



Merci pour ta rapidité divoli !!!

Ahoui, c'est impossible de rajouter 4Go ??


bon faudrait peut etre que je me mette a lire tout ca plus en profondeur...

bon, c'est tout vu alors !

MERCI BEAUCOUP !!!


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

blissmanu a dit:


> Ahoui, c'est impossible de rajouter 4Go ??



Tu te serais retrouvé dans la même situation que beap à la page précédente (cf. post 636 et 637). Ton ordi aurait reconnu les 4 Go, mais en limitant l'utilisation de la mémoire vive à 3 Go.

Seuls les portables les plus récents (équipés de la plateforme "Santa-Rosa") peuvent utiliser 4 Go.

Mais comme je l'ai dit, 3 Go c'est déjà beaucoup.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Janvier 2008)

blissmanu a dit:


> Merci pour ta rapidité divoli !!!
> 
> Ahoui, c'est impossible de rajouter 4Go ??
> 
> ...



Rayez les mentions inutiles


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

En général, se contenter de lire les 5 ou 6 pages précédentes suffit, puisque l'on répète quasiment toujours les mêmes choses.

Enfin bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## greggorynque (25 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> En général, se contenter de lire les 5 ou 6 pages précédentes suffit, puisque l'on répète quasiment toujours les mêmes choses.
> 
> Enfin bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...



Oula sisi on dit quelque chose (toujours la même chose certes, mais on le dit quand même  )


----------



## blissmanu (26 Janvier 2008)

bon, c'est ma fête là !!
je l'ai mérité, mais bon... j'étais au boulot, et cette question me turlupinait l'esprit...

ok, j'ai pas d'excuses !! en tout cas, merci bien  !


----------



## Mac_The_Knife (26 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, la réponse est sûrement dans la trentaine de pages précédentes, alors pardon si je pose une question déjà réglée. J'ai un MBP Santa Rosa et je voudrais remplacer une barrette de 1 gb par une de 2 gb (pas le budget pour passer à 4 gb directement). Faut-il choisir un emplacement précis pour la 2 gb ou bien ça marche sur n'importe lequel des 2 slots?

Merci!


----------



## maverick1984 (26 Janvier 2008)

sois tranquille et tire a pile ou face ca marchera!!!! 

Lis les dix ligne précédentes avant de te faire flagellé pas nos amis


----------



## Mac_The_Knife (26 Janvier 2008)

Merci maverick1984, je pars en courant avant d'être crucifié en place publique...


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2008)

Mac_The_Knife a dit:


> Bonjour, la réponse est sûrement dans la trentaine de pages précédentes, alors pardon si je pose une question déjà réglée. J'ai un MBP Santa Rosa et je voudrais remplacer une barrette de 1 gb par une de 2 gb (pas le budget pour passer à 4 gb directement). Faut-il choisir un emplacement précis pour la 2 gb ou bien ça marche sur n'importe lequel des 2 slots?
> 
> Merci!



Ca marche sur n'importe lequel.

Ceci dit, d'un point de vue pratique, cela me parait évident que tu vas changer la barrette du premier slot (celui du dessus)...


----------



## benguedj (26 Janvier 2008)

Voila je viens de recevoir mes 4 go de ram pour macbook commandé sur ebay 75 euros les 2 fois 2go avec frais de port installer il y a 10 min en 5min marche nickel


----------



## Mac_The_Knife (26 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca marche sur n'importe lequel.
> 
> Ceci dit, d'un point de vue pratique, cela me parait évident que tu vas changer la barrette du premier slot (celui du dessus)...



Oui, c'est sûr! merci pour l'info, j'attends mon colis et je me lance!


----------



## Scordiaz (27 Janvier 2008)

j'ai un macbook 2 ème génération, et j'ai Deux barrettes de 512 sur celui ci. J'ai aussi 2 barettes une de 1 GO et une de 2GO, est ce que je peux les installer dans mon mac book ou alors 3 Go Seront de TRop ?


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2008)

Si ces 2 barrettes sont compatibles avec ton MacBook, alors oui tu peux les installer. Le MacBook rev.B reconnait (officieusement) 3 Go de ram.

Tu aurais du faire une recherche, sur le topic consacré à la mémoire vive des portables MacIntel...


----------



## usaddict (27 Janvier 2008)

Je viens d'acheter un macbook il y a une semaine et demi sur l'apple store (pas encore reçu), s'agit il forcément d'un santa rosa supportant 4go de ram ?


----------



## Tox (27 Janvier 2008)

Oui !


----------



## usaddict (28 Janvier 2008)

ok merci bien


----------



## geronimoz (28 Janvier 2008)

Hello à tous,

Ma question sera sans doute rapidement traitée.. j'ai regardé cette page et n'y ai pas trouvé ma réponse...
Est il aisé de changer la ram sur un mac book core duo ? Je viens de commander deux barettes de 1Go Dane Elec afin de passer mon MB à 2Go afin qu'il rame moins sous protools... 
Donc voilà, est ce que c'est fastoche ou est ce le parcours du combattant de changer sa ram sur MB... Sur mon ancien ibook c'était fastoche, sous le clavier je me rappelle... Mais là, je sais pô...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Janvier 2008)

c'est marqué dans ta notice d'ordinateur


----------



## maverick1984 (28 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> c'est marqué dans ta notice d'ordinateur



+1


----------



## geronimoz (28 Janvier 2008)

Oula... Faudrait que je la retrouve... ^^ ... 
Merci quand même...


----------



## karanda (29 Janvier 2008)

J'avais trouvé ça sur le net :

http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2006/06/03/344-macbook-comment-changer-la-ram-et-le-disque-dur


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

geronimoz a dit:


> Oula... Faudrait que je la retrouve... ^^ ...
> Merci quand même...



De toute façon, la notice a également été installée lors de l'installation de MacOS X (elle se trouve directement dans Macintosh HD). Elle est en anglais (en tout cas chez moi).


----------



## geronimoz (29 Janvier 2008)

Pas chez moi malheureusement... je viens de chercher... snirf...


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

geronimoz a dit:


> Pas chez moi malheureusement... je viens de chercher... snirf...



Pas grave. Téléchargement direct ICI (pour ta génération de MB).

Source:
http://search.info.apple.com/index.html?lr=lang_fr&q=macbook&search=Go&type=kmanual


----------



## ekidna (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai trouvé ça sur le net, du kingston (garantie a vie).
http://www.twenga.fr/prix-KTA-MB667K2-4G-KINGSTON-TECHNOLOGY-Memoire-pour-portable-105720-0

Sa me chiffone un peu, car c'est dix fois moins cher que chez apple. 
J'aurais souhaiter savoir, si c'est une bonne occasion, ou alors c'est pas compatible ou de mauvaise qualité.

merci


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

ekidna a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai trouvé ça sur le net, du kingston (garantie a vie).
> http://www.twenga.fr/prix-KTA-MB667K2-4G-KINGSTON-TECHNOLOGY-Memoire-pour-portable-105720-0
> 
> ...



Pas de problème, ce sont des barrettes d'excellente qualité; Kingston est une bonne marque. J'ai d'ailleurs ces barrettes dans mon MacBook Pro.

On ne sait pas ce que tu as comme ordi, ceci dit.

Pour le tarif de ces 2 barrettes, il est dans les prix du marché.

Apple ne s'adapte pas au prix du marché, et vend des barrettes de mémoire vive très chères (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elles sont meilleures que les autres).


----------



## ekidna (29 Janvier 2008)

ok, donc je epux les commander sans soucis, merci 
Comme ordi j'ai un macbook noir, avec 2GO, je trouve quand je monte un film, et j'ecoute de la musique, sa rame un peu.


----------



## TrueLieS (30 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour , 

Donc voila j'ai un MB 2,16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. (La génération juste avant Santa Rosa)
Donc je voudrais lui ajouter de la RAM et j'ai trouver ceci :
 Memoire 2Go

Je voudrais savoir si elle est compatible avec mon Mac (et si vous vous y connaissez plus si c'est un bon prix ) parceque j'en trouve avec PC5300 , PC4200 et je ne sais pas qu'elle est la difference et ya rien d'indiquer sur celle ci.

Merci d'avance  (C'est génial le Mac !)


----------



## ekidna (30 Janvier 2008)

J'ose repondre (si c'est faux rectifiez moi)
Ta memoire est parfaitement compatible. Pour t'aider, tu peux utiliser cette page : http://www.configmac.com/choisir-memoire-ram.php

Par contre, il est deconseillé de mettre une barette de 2Go, et une autre de 512 Mo.


----------



## TrueLieS (30 Janvier 2008)

ekidna a dit:


> J'ose repondre (si c'est faux rectifiez moi)
> Ta memoire est parfaitement compatible. Pour t'aider, tu peux utiliser cette page : http://www.configmac.com/choisir-memoire-ram.php
> 
> Par contre, il est deconseillé de mettre une barette de 2Go, et une autre de 512 Mo.



Merci beaucoup pour le site. En fait mon objectif c'est d'y mettre deux RAM de la meme marque , c'est à dire celle ci de 2Go , et y'en a une autre sur le meme site de 1Go. Je pense que c'est le maximum que je peux y mettre.


----------



## Ghyzuko (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

On a certainement du vous poser la question plusieurs fois, je compte sur votre tolérance 

J'ai un macbook pro intel core duo normalement limité à 2go, je voulais donc savoir ce qui se passais si je mettais 2x2go puisque mon mac est clairement bridé juste par le firmwire et pas par le hardware.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Steyff (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais juste vous faire part de mon experience concernant la ram et remercier tous ceux qui donnent des conseils aux novices du changement de la mémoire ! 
J'ai acheté un macbook black la semaine dernière (2,2) et en suivant les conseils et les topics, j'ai pris la config "de base" en ram pour mettre des barrettes supplémentaires par la suite.
Ce que j'ai fait ce matin !! J'ai commandé 4 go (2x2 go) chez Crucial de la ddr2  5300, au passage d'ailleurs, pour seulement 107 euros, donc super upgrade pour pas trop cher...j'avais peur comme beaucoup d'entre nous de changer la ram, mais en fait ça va vraiment tout seul, il suffit d'y aller par étape, d'avoir un piti cruciforme et de bien enfoncer les barrettes sans forcer !! Allez y les yeux fermés, c'est du beurre sur un macbook 
Même sans avoir la notice sous le nez, le schéma en dessous de la batterie est bien fait...euh bon ben voilà, en tout cas merci à tous pour vos conseils judicieux


----------



## Herra (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous les passionnés, 

j'ai un macbook blanc core duo 2,16 avec leopard, la RAM maximale c'est bien 2 Go ? je ne suis pas sûr avec tout ce que j'ai vu. 

Je veux donc passer de 1go de RAM à 2go, je pense que le mieux est d'acheter deux barettes comme ceci http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...r2-667-macbook-imac-mac-mini-intel-et-pc.html 

Est-ce que ça correspond bien à mon mac, je peux les acheter en toute confiance ?

merci !


----------



## AniYa (6 Février 2008)

Ne voulant pas polluer le forum avec un nouveau topic, je poste ici mes questions.

J'ai un macbook noir Core 2 duo 2Ghz, 1Go(2x512) de ram, et un disque dur de 120Go. J'ai acheté de la ram pour ce dernier, des GSkill 2x1Go
( http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27390-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_x_1_Go_PC5400_SA.html )

Tout fonctionne bien, mais le seul probleme, c'est que mon macbook prend plus de temps a demarrer. Il passe plus du temps sur la Pomme. Est ce que je dois formater mon macbook ?

Merci

Je suis sous Leopard.

Amicalement


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2008)

AniYa a dit:


> Ne voulant pas polluer le forum avec un nouveau topic, je poste ici mes questions.
> 
> J'ai un macbook noir Core 2 duo 2Ghz, 1Go(2x512) de ram, et un disque dur de 120Go. J'ai acheté de la ram pour ce dernier, des GSkill 2x1Go
> (http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/27390-SO_DIMM_DDR2_2_x_1_Go_PC5400_SA.html )
> ...





Commande déjà par réinitialiser la ram. Si ce n'est pas suffisant, tu peux essayer de suivre cette procédure (pas besoin d'appeler le SAV, bien sûr).


----------



## Dr_cube (6 Février 2008)

Salut tout le monde ! 

J'ai un ami qui a acheté un MBP 15'' dernier cri juste avant Noël avec 2Go de RAM. Il vient de passer à 4Go, et me propose de lui racheter ses deux barrettes d'1Go afin de gonfler mon MacBook (qui peine un peu sous Leopard avec son petit Giga de mémoire). 

Ma question est la suivante : à combien puis-je lui racheter sa mémoire ? Je précise qu'il s'agit de la mémoire fournie par Apple. 
J'ai cherché sur Google, mais le problème avec la RAM Samsung c'est qu'on trouve tous les prix. C'est sûr que je ne vais pas l'acheter au prix Apple Store. D'autant que même si elles sont presque neuves, j'imagine qu'il n'y a aucune garantie, alors que d'autres fabricants de mémoire proposent des garanties à vie. 

Je n'ai pas vraiment la notion du prix que je peux proposer pour ces 2Go de mémoire. Donc si vous avez une grande expérience dans ce domaine, merci de m'aider ^^. 
Les GSkill coûtent 43&#8364;, mais je ne sais pas si c'est la même qualité que les Samsung. Enfin, j'ai peur de le voler en lui proposant un prix aussi bas. 

Question subsidiaire : à combien puis-je revendre mes deux barrettes de 512 Mo ? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2008)

A mon avis, c'est une ânerie, ce genre de truc. Autant pour lui que pour toi...


----------



## Dr_cube (6 Février 2008)

Je ne comprends pas exactement pourquoi. Est-ce que tu peux développer ?


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2008)

C'est mon point de vue, et ce que je vais dire est purement théorique et sujet à discussion.

Si j'étais à ta place, non seulement je refuserais d'acheter ses barrettes, mais je lui conseillerais de les garder.

Les barrettes d'origine sont liées à la garantie de l'ordi (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'en changer met un terme à la garantie de l'ordi).

Si l'ordi de ton copain a un gros pépin et doit être changé, il est supposé le rendre en l'état (c'est-à-dire avec les barrettes d'origine). Il est possible qu'Apple, en pratique, ferme les yeux.

De plus, si les nouvelles barrettes de ton copain se retrouvent défectueuses, il sera bien content de remettre ses barrettes d'origine. Au moins provisoirement.

De plus, en lui achetant ses barrettes, tu ne bénéficieras d'aucune garantie. Tu te retrouves lié à la garantie de l'ordi de ton copain.

Quand à savoir quel prix tu peux lui proposer pour lui racheter ses barrettes, c'est difficile à estimer. Je crois qu'Apple fait appel à Samsung et à Hynix.

Il faut savoir qu'Apple ne s'adapte pas au prix du marché, concernant les barrettes. A ma connaissance, Apple fixe un prix avec ses fournisseurs sur une longue période.

Les prix du marché, eux, sont très fluctuants. Et ils l'ont été énormément depuis février 2007; il y a un an, une barrette de 2 Go (de celle équipant les portables MacIntel) valait environ 500 euros. Maintenant, elle en vaut aux alentours de 60. Dans 3 mois, elle voudra peut-être beaucoup plus chère...


----------



## ekidna (11 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je crois qu'Apple fait appel à Samsung et à Hynix.
> 
> Il faut savoir qu'Apple ne s'adapte pas au prix du marché, concernant les barrettes. A ma connaissance, Apple fixe un prix avec ses fournisseurs sur une longue période.
> 
> Les prix du marché, eux, sont très fluctuants. Et ils l'ont été énormément depuis février 2007; il y a un an, une barrette de 2 Go (de celle équipant les portables MacIntel) valait environ 500 euros. Maintenant, elle en vaut aux alentours de 60.


 
Ok, donc ça explique les prix allucinnats de la memoire sur apple store. Ils ont du conclure un contrat il y a peut etre un an ou deux. Au début, ils étaient probablement moins chère que la concurrence, mais l'électronique va tellement vite, qu'ils se sont fait dépasser. Je comprend mieux  

merci


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

Oui, comme l'indique cet article de MacBidouille (il date de 2005, mais c'est toujours valable):



			
				MacBidouille a dit:
			
		

> Apple a toujours vendu sur le Store la mémoire à un prix bien plus élevé que le marché. On nous avait expliqué que c'était surtout à cause des contrats signés sur le long terme par le constructeur pour assurer aussi bien un approvisionnement régulier qu'une stabilité des prix sur une longue période. Mais cette fin 2005 sera probablement marquée par la plus grande différence jamais enregistrée.



Source: http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-12-21/#12054


----------



## drumfish (12 Février 2008)

hello 'vybody
g 1 mc book pro 2.4ghtz(intel core 2duo) et 2x2ghtz/ramm sous tiger osx
je veut mettre leopard
1: est ce que je peut passer de 2.4ghtz à 2.6ghtz pour le proç ?
2: le faire moi-meme ?

merci de votre indulgence jsuis nouveau dans l'informatique

a plus


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

drumfish a dit:


> hello 'vybody
> g 1 mc book pro 2.4ghtz(intel core 2duo) et 2x2ghtz/ramm sous tiger osx
> je veut mettre leopard
> 1: est ce que je peut passer de 2.4ghtz à 2.6ghtz pour le proç ?
> ...



Non, car il faudrait changer la carte-mère; cela couterait presque aussi cher que l'ordinateur.

Ceci dit, il y a très très peu de différence entre les 2 processeurs, cela a donc encore moins de sens de changer.

Il est au top, ton MBP.


----------



## luffyx (12 Février 2008)

Salut la compagnie,

J'ai un macbook 2,2ghz depuis novembre (renouvellement suite à la mise à jour de novembre) et je souhaite acquérir une barette trouvée chez cdiscount voila la référence :
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiqu...st=0&numpage=1

Or divoli me dit qu'il faut de la PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM, alors que les nouveaux macbook prennent de la 800mhz...
Que faire?


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

luffyx a dit:


> Salut la compagnie,
> 
> J'ai un macbook 2,2ghz depuis novembre (renouvellement suite à la mise à jour de novembre) et je souhaite acquérir une barette trouvée chez cdiscount voila la référence :
> http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiqu...st=0&numpage=1
> ...



Non, c'est le bus system qui est cadencé à 800 MHz, pas les barrettes...


----------



## luffyx (12 Février 2008)

OK merci bien pour tes lanternes


----------



## Ghyzuko (16 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aurais simplement souhaiter savoir si ce type de ram était compatible avec un mbp core duo.
Lien de la ram :http://www.surcouf.com/catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9628428

Merci d'avance.


----------



## David_b (16 Février 2008)

je sais pas (je suis  pas allez voir le lien).

Mais je sais qu'il y a un fil giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigantesque consacré à cette question


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> je sais pas (je suis  pas allez voir le lien).
> 
> Mais je sais qu'il y a un fil giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigantesque consacré à cette question



d'ailleurs on fusionne 




Florent-Rocques a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurais simplement souhaiter savoir si ce type de ram était compatible avec un mbp core duo.
> Lien de la ram :http://www.surcouf.com/catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9628428
> ...



toutes les infos sont ici !


----------



## Ghyzuko (17 Février 2008)

Désolé mais ça m'aide pas trop... j'arrive pas à savoir si la ram de mon lien est compatible ou pas ?
Je cherche des barretes de 2go de marque connue Kingston/Corsair compatible mbp core duo le moins cher possible ! Merci d'avance.


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2008)

ton lien renvois vers une ram DIMM alors que ton portable utilise de la SO-DIMM, de plus tu indique un MacBook Pro core duo, qui ne gére que des 2 fois 1 Go de ram


----------



## maverick1984 (17 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ton lien renvois vers une ram DIMM alors que ton portable utilise de la SO-DIMM, de plus tu indique un MacBook Pro core duo, qui ne gére que des 2 fois 1 Go de ram



Si je me rappelle bien on peut mettre 4go mais seul 3go sont reconnus.


----------



## Ghyzuko (17 Février 2008)

Exactement 3go sont reconnus 
Sinon celle là convient LIEN ?


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Si je me rappelle bien on peut mettre 4go mais seul 3go sont reconnus.



sur les premiers CORE2DUO oui mais les COREDUO non


----------



## Ghyzuko (18 Février 2008)

Tu es certain de ça ?


----------



## ferrariju (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour a tous,​ 
Je suis aux USA pour l'annee scolaire (escusez le manque d'accents) et le taux de change etant interessant, j'ai l'envie de booster mon Macbook Pro 2.16 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo. J'ai actuellement 1Go de RAM et aimerais monter a 3 avec l'ajout d'une barette CORSAIR DDR2 SODIMM 2Go.​ 
Est ce que l'ajout d'une ram de differente marque ou taille pertuberait le comportement ou les performances optimales de mon portable?​ 
Merci pour l'aide,​ 
Julien​


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2008)

Florent-Rocques a dit:


> Tu es certain de ça ?



oui  des milliers d'heures passer sur des milliers de mac :rateau:


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2008)

Je me permets d'ajouter un commentaire déjà posté dans un autre sujet, mais il me semble avoir plus sa place ici :

"Je viens d'aller chercher une barrette 2 Go OCZ pour un iMac. Avant de la monter dans cette machine, j'ai fait quelques tests sous Xbench sur mon MB "mid 2007".

Il ressort de manière constante que la seule différence avec le dual channel enclenché (1+1 contre 2+1 ou 2+0) apparaît sous OpenGL avec 15% en moyenne de gain pour la configuration 1+1."

Voilà


----------



## mr.cyclopede (26 Février 2008)

Salut à tous

Je remonte les 6 dernières pages mais demeure dans une question finale

Pour un MB rev2, vaut il mieux 2+1Go ou 2x2, sachant que le système ne gérera que 3, mais bénéficiera de la gestion Dual Channel en équilibrant en permanence ses besoins sur les 2 barettes ?

Merci


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

mr.cyclopede a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Je remonte les 6 dernières pages mais demeure dans une question finale
> 
> ...



Il semblerait que le dual channel soit quand même mis à contribution, malgré le très faible gain de performance qu'il génère...

Vu que les prix sont quasi identiques entre les 2 choix, mieux vaut opter pour appairer les barrettes, donc 2x2...


----------



## mr.cyclopede (26 Février 2008)

Je suis bien dans l'optique du 2x2

Petit problème maintenant, je m'aperçoit que certaines marques, tel Corsair, ont des références spécifiques pour Mac.
Du coup je ne trouve que des kits intéressant en 2+1 (ex Corsair chez LDLC à 67) alors que la 2 Go est beaucoup plus chère en version Mac qu'en PC (Pas en dessous de 59 pour 40 en PC)

Est ce que chez Kingston il y a aussi une ref specifique Mac ?


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

Il faut que la ram soit de type et de format correspondant aux spécificités demandées par l'ordinateur. Mais je ne pense pas qu'au delà de ces spécificités, il y a des barrettes spécifiquement "pour Mac" ou "pour PC". Pas plus qu'il n'y a de barrettes spécifiques à chaque modèle ou chaque fabricant d'ordinateur, sinon on ne s'en sortirait plus...

Mais bon, à moins qu'il y ait des subtilités qui m'échappent...


----------



## mr.cyclopede (27 Février 2008)

Ben ce qui me fais douter, c'est que chez Corsair, par ex, c'est le cas. Par ex pour une 2 Go, il y a

VS2GSDS667D2 et VSA2GSDS667D2 notée spéciale Mac. La première est à 42&#8364; chez LDLC, ou il n'y a pas la deuxième, que je retrouve uniquement chez RDC a 59....

Du coup je me demande si c'est la même chose pour les autres marques Kingston ou NuImpact.


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

C'est la même chose chez ramshopping, qui a des références différentes selon la marque d'ordinateur, pour un même type et format de ram.

Il faudrait demander à un technicien ce qui justifie ces références différentes. A mon avis c'est pipeau. 

Pour les MB et MBP, il faut des barrettes PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait de la PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM pour Apple qui soit différente de celle pour Acer, elle-même différente de celle pour Sony ou Lenovo. Sinon cela ne sert à rien d'établir des normes.

Pour info, la barrette Kington de 2 Go est actuellement à 49 euros chez ramshopping, 91 euros pour le kit de 4 Go (2X2)...


----------



## cberthe067 (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Santa Rosa 2,2 Ghz equipé de 4 Go RAM ...

Avec la sortie des nouveaux MacBook Pro, j'envisage d'acheter le modèle 17" avec écran LED ...
Cependant, j'aimerais savoir si je peux moi même reprendre les 4 Go de mon MacBook et les mettre dans le MacBook Pro (et reprendre les 2 Go du Pro pour les mettre dans le MacBook) sans perdre la garantie Apple Care ? Le changement des barettes dans le MacBook était extrémement simple, en est-il autant pour l'installation dans le MacBook Pro ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ...


----------



## globox3 (27 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il faudrait demander à un technicien ce qui justifie ces références différentes. A mon avis c'est pipeau.


pour certaines c'est la présence ou non de "radiateurs" qui rendent l'ensemble un peu plus épais et parfois les barettes ne rentrent plus 

autrement le reste c'est pipeau


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2008)

cberthe067 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis actuellement l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Santa Rosa 2,2 Ghz equipé de 4 Go RAM ...
> 
> ...


 Les barrettes sont compatibles et elles sont atteignables sur le 17". Regarde ici pour te faire une idée !


----------



## cberthe067 (27 Février 2008)

Merci @Tox pour le lien, effectivement, ce n'est pas bien compliqué non plus ! 

Génial a moi le MacBook Pro, même si je viens de lire sur MacRumors que Apple passerait a la plateforme Centrino 2 au mois de juin de cette année et comme je comptais attendre le mois de mai pour me payer le MacBook et bien un petit mois d'attente supplémentaire pour obtenir la nouvelle plateforme d'intel, ça vaut je penses la peine d'attendre un peu !

En tout cas, je tiens a remercier toute les personnes bien sympathiques sur ce forum qui répondent avec courtoisie aux questions des newbies dans le monde mac !!! Encore une merci à tous et à toutes pour votre aide !


----------



## mr.cyclopede (27 Février 2008)

De ce que je vois, certaines Kingston certifiées Apple ont des dissipateurs thermiques. Du coup on perd la garantie car çà ne semble pas passer dans le MB.

Certaines affichent dans leur description "single channel", est ce a dire que doublées elle ne peuvent bénéficier du dual channel du Mac ?


----------



## oubapien (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour

Heureux propriétaire d'un macbook pro 15'' 2Go datant de janvier 2008, je souhaiterais rajouter un supplément de mémoire (RAM) de 2Go.
Ou pourrais je trouver les meilleures barrettes compatibles et le moins cher possible bien evidemment.​


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Février 2008)

Salut, pour répondre a ta question, je pose la mienne !

J'ai vu sur ebay des barrettes de 2go (compatibles MacBook Santa Rosa), je souhaite en acheter 2 pour avoir le dual channel : 70 les 2 fdpin http://cgi.ebay.fr/Transcend-2GO-2G...oryZ1482QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Meme capacité chez macway ~115 fdpin !
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6457/memoire-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-macbook-imac-intel-et-pc.html

Tout en gagant de l'argent, perdrais quoi en prenant celles sur eBay?

Mercii


----------



## mr.cyclopede (28 Février 2008)

J'ai pris 2 Kingston 2Go hier soir pour 92 fdpin chez Ramshopping, je posterai mon retour d'expè.

Elles étaient également sur Ebay, à 28$ l'unité, ce qui amène avec le port et la TVA à environ à environle même pris. Ce qui m'a orienté sur l'option france, c'est la durée de livraison, puis les potentielles rallonges en temps et en brouzoufs en cas de pb techniques (de plus le contrat du vendeur Ebay stipule que dans ce cas on doit se retourner vers le constructeur..)

Bref pour 20. pas valable à mon gout (J'ai pourtant acheté plusieurs truc à l'étranger, dont mon Macbook)


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Février 2008)

Mais ca reste du 2go non ? Je perdrais quoi ? De la rapidité ?


----------



## mr.cyclopede (29 Février 2008)

Oui juste un peu plus lent à la livraison, puis surtout en cas de pb techniques.
Ce qui arrive quand même de temps en temps sutout pour ce genre de matos produit en nombre, ou on peut tomber sur de mauvaises séries.

Maintenant ce n'est qu'un avis perso, chacun voit midi à sa porte, le principal est que tu aies le bon modèle.


----------



## David_b (29 Février 2008)

mr.cyclopede a dit:


> Oui juste un peu plus lent à la livraison, puis surtout en cas de pb techniques.


Sur 2 commandes effectuées à quelques mois d'intervalles, j'ai pas particulièrement l'impression que RAM Shopping est pas pressé... MacWay est bien plus rapide. La prochaine fois, je passerai à nouveau par chez eux


----------



## divoli (29 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Sur 2 commandes effectuées à quelques mois d'intervalles, j'ai pas particulièrement l'impression que RAM Shopping est pas pressé... MacWay est bien plus rapide. La prochaine fois, je passerai à nouveau par chez eux



Sur Ramshopping, il s'agit de délai théorique maximal, cette société ne voulant pas se brouiller avec ses clients sur des délais qu'elle ne pourrait pas respecter.

J'ai reçu mes barrettes en 9 jours, ça va.

Ceci dit, ce qui est important, c'est surtout la qualité de la ram, étant donné que l'on est supposé la garder dans l'ordi durant des années. On ne va pas chipoter sur des délais de livraison différents de quelques jours, c'est absurde je trouve.

Quand je vois certains matériels sur MacWay (je ne parle pas spécialement de la ram), on se demande bien où cette société va les chercher...


----------



## oubapien (29 Février 2008)

Alors quelle marque choisir?​ 

-SuperTalent
-NuImpact
-Dane-elec
-Macway
-Kingston
-Crucial
-Transcend
-Corsair...​ 
​


----------



## divoli (29 Février 2008)

oubapien a dit:


> Alors quelle marque choisir?
> 
> 
> -SuperTalent
> ...



SuperTalent, je ne connais pas. A priori, j'éviterais.

MacWay (quand c'est en tant que "marque" indiquée sur les barrettes), j'éviterais. A ma connaissance, MacWay ne fabrique pas de ram, donc cela ressemble plutôt à de la "noname" déguisée, avec de facto une qualité potentiellement douteuse. On remarquera que ces barrettes ne sont garanties qu'un an, alors que les marques réputées garantissent leurs barrettes 5 ou 10 ans, voire à vie.

Les autres marques que tu cites ont bonnes réputations.


N.B.: Je rappelle que dans certains pays (comme par exemple la France), la législation fixe la durée maximale légale à 3 ans.


----------



## oubapien (29 Février 2008)

ah oui j'oubliais il y a aussi: PNY

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...5300BX.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1

 Un avis sur celle là?​


----------



## divoli (29 Février 2008)

Tu en as rajouté.

Corsair aussi est une marque réputée. Sauf erreur de ma part, elle ne fabrique pas ses barrettes elle-même (ce n'est pas la seule dans ce cas là), mais les barrettes qu'elle commercialise sont de bonne qualité.

Pour Transcend et PNY, je ne sais pas. Je connais surtout ces marques pour d'autres produits (notamment leurs clés USB). Mais pour leurs barrettes de ram, je n'ai pas lu de retours...


----------



## MacNico93 (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Nouveau venu sur le forum... J'ai un MacBook 13' avec 1Go de RAM (deux barettes de 512). Je souhaite booster un peu la bête, en insérant deux barettes de 1Go par exemple. Je me demande si je peux aller au-delà (par exemple 2 barettes de 2Go chacune), si la machine peut supporter, et surtout est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?

Merci pour vos réponses,


----------



## Maxime63 (2 Mars 2008)

MacNico93 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouveau venu sur le forum... J'ai un MacBook 13' avec 1Go de RAM (deux barettes de 512). Je souhaite booster un peu la bête, en insérant deux barettes de 1Go par exemple. Je me demande si je peux aller au-delà (par exemple 2 barettes de 2Go chacune), si la machine peut supporter, et surtout est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses,




Salut, les MacBook 3 et 4eme génération (si tu as pas la pomme sur ton clavier en bas c'est bon !)supportent le 4go, moi c'est ce que je vais faire !
Et la t'a un avion de chasse comme ordi !


----------



## MacNico93 (2 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Salut, les MacBook 3 et 4eme génération (si tu as pas la pomme sur ton clavier en bas c'est bon !)supportent le 4go, moi c'est ce que je vais faire !
> Et la t'a un avion de chasse comme ordi !




Le problème, c'est que j'ai bien deux touches avec la pomme (une de chaque côté de la barre d'espace). Ce qui veut dire 2e génération je suppose ? Et donc limité à 2 Go ?


----------



## nemrod (2 Mars 2008)

Salut,

Je pense acheter 2*2Go pour mon MacBook Pro. Je ne sais pas encore quelle marque prendre, je regarde le forum, vous conseillez quoi ?

Merci


----------



## kiki51140 (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour. Je suis actuellement dans l'optique de mettre 2x2 Go sur mon MacBookPro.

Moi aussi je ne sait pas quel marque serait le mieux. 

J'ai trouver un kit sur internet . cela ma semble peu chere qu'en pensez vous ?

http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G


----------



## oubapien (2 Mars 2008)

En passant comme cela, quelqu'un pourrait il me dire quel type et taille de tournevis il faut pour changer la mémoire d'un macbook pro?
Ou peut on s'en procurer sur internet ou autres magasins?​


----------



## nemrod (2 Mars 2008)

oubapien a dit:


> En passant comme cela, quelqu'un pourrait il me dire quel type et taille de tournevis il faut pour changer la mémoire d'un macbook pro?
> Ou peut on s'en procurer sur internet ou autres magasins?​



+1, je suis preneur.


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2008)

oubapien a dit:


> En passant comme cela, quelqu'un pourrait il me dire quel type et taille de tournevis il faut pour changer la mémoire d'un macbook pro?
> Ou peut on s'en procurer sur internet ou autres magasins?​



Un bête tournevis cruciforme (petit)


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2008)

kiki51140 a dit:


> Bonjour. Je suis actuellement dans l'optique de mettre 2x2 Go sur mon MacBookPro.
> 
> Moi aussi je ne sait pas quel marque serait le mieux.
> 
> ...



C'est celui que je conseille personnellement. J'ai ces barrettes Kingston achetées sur ce site depuis  le mois de juin 2007, dans mon MBP Santa Rosa. Ce sont des barrettes d'excellente qualité, et les prix du marché de la ram sont encore particulièrement bas (en dehors de l'AppleStore qui surévalue les prix de ses barrettes de ram)


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2008)

oubapien a dit:


> En passant comme cela, quelqu'un pourrait il me dire quel type et taille de tournevis il faut pour changer la mémoire d'un macbook pro?
> Ou peut on s'en procurer sur internet ou autres magasins?​



C'est tout simplement marqué dans le manuel d'utilisation fourni avec le MBP (disponible également en .pdf sur le site d'Apple). Il est important de bien lire la procédure; Apple tolère que l'on change soi-même la ram, mais attention de ne rien abimer.

Il faut un tournevis cruciforme de taille 00, que l'on trouve facilement dans les magasins de bricolage, notamment sous la marque Philips (Bost).


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il faut un tournevis cruciforme de taille 00, que l'on trouve facilement dans les magasins de bricolage, notamment sous la marque Philips (Torx).



euh ... un cruciforme, un Philips et un torx sont 3 têtes de vis différente  moi je prefére les Pozidrive  dommage d'Apple nous ai jamais mis de Torx security 

il faut donc un Philips Taille 00


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... un cruciforme, un Philips et un torx sont 3 têtes vis différente  moi je prefére les Pozidrive  dommage d'Apple nous ai jamais mis de Torx security



Arf... Je me suis trompé, c'est un Phillips (Bost), je viens de vérifier sur mon tournevis, et il est bien cruciforme. La taille est par contre la bonne; taille 00 (00+ est indiqué sur le mien).

Je vais édité.


En tout cas, il vaut mieux suivre à la lettre la procédure indiquée dans le manuel. Tout y est marqué, tout y est indiqué.


----------



## nemrod (2 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est celui que je conseille personnellement. J'ai ces barrettes Kingston achetées sur ce site depuis  le mois de juin 2007, dans mon MBP Santa Rosa. Ce sont des barrettes d'excellente qualité, et les prix du marché de la ram sont encore particulièrement bas (en dehors de l'AppleStore qui surévalue les prix de ses barrettes de ram)



Kingston est connu et en plus leur garantie est de 1à ans si je ne me trompe pas par contre 100  c'est le prix ?


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2008)

Ces barrettes sont signalées comme garantie à vie. En réalité, les dispositions légales de chaque pays peuvent fixer une garantie maximum légale (par exemple 3 ans en France).

Il faut compter aux environ aux alentours de 90-100 euros pour un tel kit, pour le moment.


----------



## nemrod (2 Mars 2008)

Ok, et quelle est la tendance ? Merci


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2008)

La tendance de quoi ? Des prix ?

Il y a eu une forte chute des prix de mars à décembre 2007. Puis les prix sont repartis à la hausse depuis la mi-janvier 2008, mais d'une manière très modérée.

Donc la tendance va plutôt vers un augmentation des prix, qui risque d'être inéluctable, la excédents de ram disparaissent peu à peu, et la DDR3, qui pointe le bout de son nez, va se généraliser...


----------



## nemrod (2 Mars 2008)

Ou, je parlais du prix, je vais donc me dépécher d'en acheter. Il y a mieux que KG ?


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2008)

Il y a des marques qui ont fait leur preuve, qui sont de qualité. Kingston est fait partie. Mais de là à dire que telle ou telle marque est "mieux que les autres", je n'irais pas jusque là.

Ce qu'il faut éviter, c'est la "noname" ou les barrettes d'origine douteuse.

Et le mieux est de se reporter sur les marques connues et réputées pour leur qualité. On a parlé des différentes marques à la page précédente...


----------



## Dr_cube (3 Mars 2008)

Salut ! 

Je cherche le meilleur prix pour une barrette de 1Go pour MacBook (ou un pack de deux barrettes de 1Go). Ce n'est pas pour acheter, mais juste pour proposer un prix de rachat de barrettes qui viennent d'un MacBook Pro. 
Si vous avez vu des bonnes affaires dernièrement, n'hésitez pas à me prévenir. 

Je cherche sur les différents sites de vente de RAM, mais la grande bonne affaire m'a peut-être échappé. 
J'ai trouvé de la G.Skill à 43 euros, mais j'aimerais bien passer sous la barre des 40 euros. 

Merci, et bonne journée.


----------



## choca (3 Mars 2008)

G-skill est une bonne marque ?

j'hésite entre 

Gskil SO-DIMM DDR 2go PC5300 49 
Corsair 41 
Toshiba 39 


c'est pour équiper un macbookpro derniere maj


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

hop hop


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2008)

Gskill est une marque "qui monte", je dirais. Mais je trouve que l'on a pas encore assez de retour pour s'assurer de la qualité sur le long terme.

Toshiba, je ne sais pas.

Perso, je conseillerais Corsair, qui a fait ses preuves.

Tu voudrais avoir en tout 3 Go de ram dans ton MBP, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

dac dac.

Non mettre 4go de RAM vu les prix de la ram. Pour moins de 100 

Faire 2 x 2go


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2008)

Ben dans ce cas tu peux acheter un kit de 4 Go (2 barrettes de 2 Go); compter environ 100 euros actuellement.


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

tout a fait !


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2008)

Voui. Par exemple:
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G


----------



## adrenergique (6 Mars 2008)

Corsair sur MB: pas de problème. (depuis 1 an 1/2)
GSkill sur iMac: pas de problème en à peu près 9 mois.

Gskill est plus connu dans le monde du PC et de l'overclock. il semblerait que ça soit fiable c'est pour ça que j'ai encore commandé ça pour mon MBP qui arrivera d'ici 9 ou 10 jours. 

Je vous tiendrai au courant point de vue stabilité sur les machines Santa Rosa / Perynn.

EDIT: Par contre je te conseille pas RAM shopping. A chaque fois que j'ai évoqué ce nom j'ai eu des remarques négatives. Surtout concernant un stock affiché sur le net qui est complètement virtuel (du genre commande en stock jour j, on t'envoie un mail pour te dire que c'est pas en stock et tu reçois ta commande sous 4 à 6 semaines...).

LDLC
Materiel.net (j'ai commandé ici comme tu le sais: commande le 2 mars, livraison ce matin).
etc


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

oui soit j'irais les récuperer sur montgallet ou alors commander via materiel.net

ramshopping ca me dit trop rien non plus.


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2008)

Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir faire de la pub pour Kingston et pour Ramshopping, mais je les conseille car j'ai fait appel à eux et j'en suis content.

J'ai reçu mes barrettes en 9 jours, et ces barrettes Kingston sont réputées pour leur qualité. J'ai eu également des retours positifs d'autres acheteurs.

Maintenant il est possible que ce fournisseur ait eu du mal à suivre avec ses livraisons à un moment ou à un autre. En général, les acheteurs mécontents sont plus prompts à se faire connaitre que les acheteurs satisfaits; il y a aussi un effet de loupe.

L'important, ce n'est pas seulement le fournisseur, mais c'est avant tout la qualité de la ram fournie.


----------



## adrenergique (6 Mars 2008)

Comme quoi un même vendeur peut dégager des impressions très différentes...!

Objectivement, je suis passé par macway une fois, rien à dire, package très soigné, délai rapide mais prix élevé pour de la noname et à fortiori pour la ram de marque proposée.

Et par le site précédemment cité: idem, package très soigné, produit très protégé et délai appréciables.

Pour le reste, je ne peux pas témoigner par ma propre expérience, seulement par ce que j'ai entendu. Maintenant je pourrai dire que j'ai eu des avis très négatifs et des avis très positifs!


----------



## globox3 (6 Mars 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> J'ai trouvé de la G.Skill à 43 euros, mais j'aimerais bien passer sous la barre des 40 euros.


Sur ebay la boutique Flashman852 http://stores.ebay.fr/FlashMan852 livre des memoires depuis l'angleterre

(ATTENTION ne pas achter celles venant de HK car là on cours le risque de payer des taxes, choisir celles qui viennent du royaume uni)

 ADATA pour 32 frais de port et assurance inclus
hynix pour 35 et kingston pour 37


----------



## adrenergique (6 Mars 2008)

la hynix a très bonne réputation également.


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> la hynix a très bonne réputation également.



Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est chez ce fabricant (et chez Samsung) qu'Apple se fournit.


----------



## adrenergique (6 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est chez ce fabricant (et chez Samsung) qu'Apple se fournit.



C'est ça. Tu as juste: Hynix et Samsung fournissent Apple en RAM.


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

globox3 a dit:


> Sur ebay la boutique Flashman852 http://stores.ebay.fr/FlashMan852 livre des memoires depuis l'angleterre
> 
> (ATTENTION ne pas achter celles venant de HK car là on cours le risque de payer des taxes, choisir celles qui viennent du royaume uni)
> 
> ...


c'est bon a savoir,

sympa le lien


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2008)

Je ne veux pas généraliser, mais attention avec eBay, il y a quand même pas mal d'arnaque.

De plus, en cas de ram défectueuse, il faudra la renvoyer, à vos frais, et bien souvent le vendeur se décharge sur le fabricant. Les vendeurs font souvent des prix bas, mais s'en lavent les mains en cas de problème...


----------



## poiro (7 Mars 2008)

bonjour,

est ce que sur les nouveaux MBP, les barrettes de mémoires sont les mêmes que celle des précédents modèles ?

merci


----------



## adrenergique (7 Mars 2008)

Oui ce sont les mêmes.

SO-DIMM SDRAM 667 PC5300 200pin


----------



## SITRALE (9 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,
quelle est la meilleur ram que je puisse mettre sur un MacBook Pro 2ghz Core Duo et sur un MacBook 2ghz Core 2 Duo...c'est toujours la DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 ou je peu mettre mieu sur un des deux...?


Merci ! 

S.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> quelle est la meilleur ram que je puisse mettre sur un MacBook Pro 2ghz Core Duo...c'est toujours la DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 ou je peu mettre mieux aujourd'hui?
> 
> Même question sur un MacBook 2ghz Core 2 Duo, c'est toujours de la DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 ?
> ...



Ça n'est pas la "meilleure", c'est la "seule"


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2008)

Hormis OCZ qui la labelle 5400  Elle fonctionne très bien sur MB et iMac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Hormis OCZ qui la labelle 5400  Elle fonctionne très bien sur MB et iMac !



Ah nan, la DDR2 PC5400, ça n'est pas de la DDR2 PC5300; c'est 675 Mhz au lieu de 667. Ça ne fait pas une énorme différence, mais elle pourrait être rédhibitoire !


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2008)

Et pourtant, j'ai constaté l'inverse. Comme quoi... 

Sachant que de la 5300 de Corsair pouvait déclencher moult BipBipBip lors d'extinction brutale sur iMac Intel...


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Et pourtant, j'ai constaté l'inverse. Comme quoi...
> 
> Sachant que de la 5300 de Corsair pouvait déclencher moult BipBipBip lors d'extinction brutale sur iMac Intel...



De toute façon, il faut s'en tenir aux spécifications indiquées par Apple.

(N.B. Tu joues à quoi ? A savoir au bout combien de temps un modérateur va s'en apercevoir ? )


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, il faut s'en tenir aux spécifications indiquées par Apple.
> 
> (N.B. Tu joues à quoi ? A savoir au bout combien de temps un modérateur va s'en apercevoir ? )


Je ne joue à rien. Je viens de constater, alors que j'étais réticent, que l'OCZ 5400 passe mieux sur iMac que la Corsair 5300 et ne pose aucun problème sur MacBook, qu'y puis-je ? Devrais-je me taire ? 

Il n'y a pas si longtemps, j'aurais dit 5300 point barre. Comme quoi, il n'y a que les c*** qui ne changent pas d'avis. 

Tox qui vient de passer à 4 Go sur iMac, après plusieurs benchs avec OCZ sur son MB


----------



## SITRALE (9 Mars 2008)

Donc ca le fait pour un MacBookPro Core Duo 2ghz même si c'est specifié pour MacBook ? : 

"1Go Kingston PC5300 SODIMM-DDR2 667 "


S.


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Post supprimé.


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> Donc ca le fait pour un MacBookPro Core Duo 2ghz même si c'est specifié pour MacBook ? :
> 
> "1Go Kingston PC5300 SODIMM-DDR2 667 "
> 
> ...


Sur tous les Mac Intel so-dimm, les références que tu donnes sont OK !


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> Donc ca le fait pour un MacBookPro Core Duo 2ghz même si c'est specifié pour MacBook ? :
> 
> "1Go Kingston PC5300 SODIMM-DDR2 667 "
> 
> ...



Oui.


----------



## SITRALE (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui.



Cool


----------



## ferrariju (10 Mars 2008)

Hello, 

J'avais fait des recherches a propos de RAM pour mon Macbook Pro Corde2Duo 2.16Ghz, et sur le site Corsair, ils indiquent que le "max/slot" est de 2Go. Donc 4Go maximum pour ce macbook pro. Le turc, 4Go sont reconnus dans mon inspecteur de materiel, mais seulement 3 sont en usage. 
J'ai achete 2*2Go de chez Corsair, tous de reconnus, sous un total de 4Go... 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

Merci d'avance,

Julien​


----------



## divoli (10 Mars 2008)

ferrariju a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'avais fait des recherches a propos de RAM pour mon Macbook Pro Corde2Duo 2.16Ghz, et sur le site Corsair, ils indiquent que le "max/slot" est de 2Go. Donc 4Go maximum pour ce macbook pro. Le turc, 4Go sont reconnus dans mon inspecteur de materiel, mais seulement 3 sont en usage.
> J'ai achete 2*2Go de chez Corsair, tous de reconnus, sous un total de 4Go...
> ...



Sur ton modèle de MacBook Pro, 4 Go sont effectivement reconnus, mais seuls 3 Go sont gérés. Ceci dit, tu bénéficies du dual channel (même si les gains apportés sont très faibles).

La gestion des 4 Go est apparue avec les MBP "Santa Rosa", commercialisés dès juin 2007.


----------



## ferrariju (10 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sur ton modèle de MacBook Pro, 4 Go sont effectivement reconnus, mais seuls 3 Go sont gérés. Ceci dit, tu bénéficies du dual channel (même si les gains apportés sont très faibles).
> 
> La gestion des 4 Go est apparue avec les MBP "Santa Rosa", commercialisés dès juin 2007.


 

Arrf, ils m'ont eu... :hein: 

Merci pour cette reponse rapide.​


----------



## Eurydice (11 Mars 2008)

Juste une petite question... Les Santa Rosa se reconnaissent comment, mis à part le fait qu'on ne pouvait s'en procurer que depuis juin 2007 ? (j'ai cru lire que le fait de ne pas avoir de pomme sur la touche d'option était un signe distinctif?). Si donc j'ai un MB Santa Rosa, je peux monter jusqu'à 4Go de Ram?? Ce serait trop trop fort...


----------



## globox3 (11 Mars 2008)

Eurydice a dit:


> Les Santa Rosa se reconnaissent comment


Comme ça http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306843

Santa rosa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anciens


----------



## Leoparde (11 Mars 2008)

Salut, juste pour confirmation.. J'aimerai passer à 4Go car au boulot mon MBP rame de temps en temps = Semi pertes de temps.

Je pense que cette RAM est compatible, mais je préfère demander (surtout vu le prix..)

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/25561-SO_DIMM_DDRII_2_Go_PC5300.html

J'en profite.. Si quelqu'un veux mes deux anciennes RAM 512 Mo, je peux le lui faire un petit prix.

Merci d'avance  

[edit] Merci adrenergique, en effet j'ai un Santa Rosa  Bon, on va cramer (moins qu'avec l'apple store) la carte bleue, yipiiiiiii 

- Leoparde -


----------



## adrenergique (11 Mars 2008)

Leoparde a dit:


> Salut, juste pour confirmation.. J'aimerai passer à 4Go car au boulot mon MBP rame de temps en temps = Semi pertes de temps.
> 
> Je pense que cette RAM est compatible, mais je préfère demander (surtout vu le prix..)
> 
> ...



Si tu as un MB ou MBP santa rosa minimum, ces RAM sont compatibles. (voir post précédent pour le MB)
Sinon, selon le modèle que tu possèdes, seulement 3 ou 2 Go maximum seront reconnus.


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Mars 2008)

Pour mon MB
Commandées lundi chez Macway , reçues mercredi , installées en 3 minutes , et pas cher du tout !
Barrettes 1 giga à 25 euros , fonctionnent nikel !

Voir ici

PS : je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux


----------



## (-:Valou:-) (15 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Devant prochainement recevoir mon Macbook (Late 2007  -  Ram: 2x512mo) je voudrai savoir s'il est possible de remplacer une des deux barette de 512mo par une de 2go.
En définitive ma question va peut être vous sembler "bête" mais peut on mettre en place "2.5"go de ram.

Aussi, cette volonté de mettre en place cette configuration vient de l'utilisation de Parrallels pour AutoCad avec en plus Leopard qui est surement gourmand.
Je pense que 1go sera un peu "short"! Ai-je raison?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Bonne soirée.​


----------



## .Spirit (15 Mars 2008)

Salut,

Oui tu peux mettre en place 2.5 Go de RAM 
Tu perdras le dual channel, certes, mais pour ce que celà apporte, je pense tu peux t'en passer (plus ou moins 5% de perfs en plus avec le dual channel).


----------



## anneee (15 Mars 2008)

(-:Valou:-) a dit:


> Aussi, cette volonté de mettre en place cette configuration vient de l'utilisation de Parrallels pour AutoCad avec en plus Leopard qui est surement gourmand.
> Je pense que 1go sera un peu "short"! Ai-je raison?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
> ...



effectivement pour utiliser parallel (ou un autre logiciel de virtualisation), je te conseille 2GO mini

et comme deja dit plus haut, 2.5GO, c'est tout à fait envisageable, même si, en voulant pinailler, l'utilisation de deux barrettes identiques est préférable...


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2008)

(-:Valou:-) a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Devant prochainement recevoir mon Macbook (Late 2007  -  Ram: 2x512mo) je voudrai savoir s'il est possible de remplacer une des deux barette de 512mo par une de 2go.
> En définitive ma question va peut être vous sembler "bête" mais peut on mettre en place "2.5"go de ram.
> ...



ça sert a quoi que le modo ce décarcasse ?  :rateau:


----------



## yulbrinner (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Voila je voudrais augmenter la ram de mon macbook core 2 duo, j'ai donc trouvé la reference exacte et sur Rueducommerce, il y a 2 modeles qui me font douter :

- http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...-DIMM-DDR2-PC2-5300-2-x-1-Go-2-Go-667-MHz.htm

ou

- http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...MHz-CAS-5-Value-pour-Mac-VSA2GSDSKIT667D2.htm

Pour moi ce sont les memes sauf que la seconde porte le label "compatible mac" et est plus chere. Y a t'il des barrettes spécifiques ? bizarre ...


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

Je pense que tu peux prendre les moins chères sans inquiétude
.


----------



## remir (18 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux prendre les moins chères sans inquiétude
> .


 
Et moi je dirai pareil, mais plutot en kingston...


----------



## jroy (20 Mars 2008)

j'ai pris 2 barettes de cette mémoire : http://www.toutpourlamicro.com/articledynamique.asp?id=1405730

ça roule impec pour le moment (payé 42 euros les 2, mais pas en France).


----------



## yulbrinner (21 Mars 2008)

quelle marque me conseillez vous ? je me suis un peu documenté et apparement les ram Corsair "Value" ne valent rien, si c'est pour perdre en performance c'est pas la peine ^^je voudrais rentabiliser mon achat et posséder de la RAM qui tourne bien  Merci


----------



## Tox (21 Mars 2008)

J'utilise de la Corsair sur MB. Cela fonctionne très bien. En ce qui concerne les performances, c'est du pareil au même, sachant qu'on ne peut agir sur les paramètres du contrôleur mémoire des Mac (test effectué entre Corsair et OCZ).


----------



## relaxx (24 Mars 2008)

salut, 
pourquoi s'embêter pour les santa rosa quand on trouve des kit 4Go kingston qui préserve le dual channel ce qui est important avec une 3100 en mémoire partagée pour pas chère : 90 euros TTC ? ici http://bimp.emagasin.fr/c/366594-mac%2c367144-4-go%2cso-dimm-200-broches%2ckingston-technology-filters~ram-cuk.html


----------



## HerveVV (26 Mars 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> salut,
> pourquoi s'embêter pour les santa rosa quand on trouve des kit 4Go kingston qui préserve le dual channel ce qui est important avec une 3100 en mémoire partagée pour pas chère : 90 euros TTC ? ici http://bimp.emagasin.fr/c/366594-mac%2c367144-4-go%2cso-dimm-200-broches%2ckingston-technology-filters~ram-cuk.html



Je viens de profiter de la promo sur macway. Au total 75,70 TTC frais de port inclus. je ne vis pas à Paris, dommage ça m'aurait éviter les 5,90 en collisimo  

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6457/memoire-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-macbook-imac-intel-et-pc.html


----------



## greggorynque (26 Mars 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> salut,
> pourquoi s'embêter pour les santa rosa quand on trouve des kit 4Go kingston qui préserve le dual channel ce qui est important avec une 3100 en mémoire partagée pour pas chère : 90 euros TTC ? ici http://bimp.emagasin.fr/c/366594-mac%2c367144-4-go%2cso-dimm-200-broches%2ckingston-technology-filters~ram-cuk.html



par ce qu'on trouve des kits 2Go à moins de *40* et que la différence de performances entre 2 et 4Go ne vaut pas qu'on la paye dans la plupart des cas (je n'ai pas dit tous  )


----------



## relaxx (26 Mars 2008)

ah ben voilà macway s'y met !
  honnêtement sur des machines à 1000 euros investir 40 euros de plus c'est raisonnable et nous savons tous qu'en raison de l'évolution des softs et des os nos besoins de ram augmenteront du coups on se retrouvera avec deux  barrettes de 1Go sur les bras qui ne vaudront plus rien sauf à avoir acheté une barette de 2 Go qui nous prive du dual channel ce qui sur des X3100 est vraiment dommage
4% d'investissement ça se réfléchit quand même au regard de cela, surtout quand on a pas trop de sous ce qui est mon cas (je préfère attendre deux mois et mettre 20 euros de côté deux fois, ou sur 4 mois pendant les périodes plus dures)
c'est dailleurs pour cela que j'achète du mac : matériel + os ce sont des machines plus durables qui au final reviennent moins chère quand on cible certains produits, évidemment la prise de risque en tant que particulier est plus élevé car les incertitude sur une seule machine sont toujours imprévisibles alors que le gain sur parc est automatique mais quand même je m'y suis toujours retrouvé

PS : la ram macway n'est garantie qu'un an, perso je préfère prendre de la marque kingston ou autre garantie 10 ans  pour 10 euros de différence


----------



## keostef (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,​ 
J'ai switché sur mon premier Macbook en janvier, et je voudrais passer des 2Go d'origine à 4Go. 
J'ai passé commande sur alapage.com (j'avais 2 bons d'achat à utiliser) de 2 barettes de 2Go DDR2 PC2-5300 Kingston, mais ils ne m'ont pas envoyé le bon format, elles sont trop grandes.​ 
J'étais pourtant persuadée que c'était bien la bonne référence, mais je n'avais pas pensé à vérifier qu'elle était bien SODIMM. Est-ce que l'erreur pourrait venir de là?​ 
Ils vont me les rembourser, mais j'ai trouvé celle-ci sur leur site (Barrette mémoire CORSAIR SODIMM DDR2 PC2-5300 2 G). 
A votre avis, est-ce qu'elle est bien compatible avec le MB core 2 duo santa rosa?​ 
Merci de votre aide.​ 
Une switcheuse qui ne le regrette pas!​


----------



## nroK (29 Mars 2008)

oups, mauvais endroit
http://padeg.be/description.php?lang=1&path=3&sort=Article&page=0&id=3713


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un macbook santa rosa de début 2008 avec 1go de mémoire et je voudrais passer à 4go pour pouvoir faire tourner confortablement Vmware Fusion (pour l'uni je précise).
J'ai donc trouvé sur le net 4 barettes différentes et je voudrais savoir :
-si elles conviennent toutes histoire de pas me tromper
-laquelle ou lesquelles vous me conseillez d'acheter (niveau qualité-prix et niveau marque aussi)

Voilà les quatre barettes:
http://www.1000ordi.ch/31411
http://prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=17040
http://www.microspot.ch:80/microspot/__HYBRIS__/product/Microspot.ch/0000176061&current=595/detail.jsf
http://www.microspot.ch:80/microspot/product/Memoire_RAM/0000255695/Corsair_Mac_Memory_-_Memoire_-_2_Go_-_SO_DIMM_200_/detail.jsf

Merci d'avance.


----------



## relaxx (29 Mars 2008)

niveau tarif toutes les options sont correctes après faut voir les frais de livraison
ensuite niveau qualité ben les 2 marques sont correctes
j'ai une préférence irrationnelle pour la Kingston mais de là à dire du mal de ces corsair là non
le logo mac dessus n'a aucune valeure à ma connaissance par contre sauf si cela induit une garantie de fonctionnement spécifique sur mac (à vérifier mais ce serait spécifique à corsair en suisse ou à ces distributeurs) enfin à ma connaissance ...
mais toutes feront l'affaire


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2008)

Chez Prodimex, il y a aussi OCZ 2 Go qui fonctionne très bien sur MB rév. C et iMac dernière génération. Je présume donc que cela doit être le cas sur les derniers MB.


----------



## DeepDark (30 Mars 2008)

Ok merci pour ces renseignements mais je me pose une question. Pour cette barette là, http://www.1000ordi.ch/31411, quand on tape sur google sa référence (KVR667D2S5K2/4G) il nous renvoie sur le site ramshopping et eux disent qu'elle n'est pas compatible pour macbook. Pourtant les caractéristiques sont les mêmes...alors est-ce que cette barette peut tourner sous mon macbook?

Merci


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2008)

Il me semble que, dernièrement, Corsair comme Kingston ont à leur catalogue des modules "spécial Mac", plus chers, bien entendu. Ils ne semblent pourtant n'avoir rien de particulier. Ça sent un peu l'envie de se faire de l'argent sur le dos du consommateur 

Franchement, si tu es proche de Genève (Prodimex), j'ai testé OCZ avec succès sur deux types de Mac Intel, pourquoi veux-tu aller chercher plus loin ?


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2008)

En fait dans le descriptif de la ram OCZ, ils mettent que c'est une PC2-5400 mais pour mon macbook il me faut de la PC2-5300 mais peut-être qu'il n'y a pas de différence et qu'elle convient parfaitement pour mon macbook. Dans ce cas, je la prendrais sûrement, merci pour l'info


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

La différence entre la PC2 5300 et la PC2 5400 réside dans la fréquence de fonctionnement : 667 Mhz pour la 5300, et (de mémoire) 680 Mhz pour la 5400. La différence est faible (à tel point qu'on se demande pourquoi ils l'ont faite), et ça ne devrait normalement pas poser de problème au MAc.


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2008)

D'accord, merci pour cette petite précision


----------



## Tox (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La différence entre la PC2 5300 et la PC2 5400 réside dans la fréquence de fonctionnement : 667 Mhz pour la 5300, et (de mémoire) 680 Mhz pour la 5400. La différence est faible (à tel point qu'on se demande pourquoi ils l'ont faite), et ça ne devrait normalement pas poser de problème au MAc.


 Au contraire, la barrette OCZ s'est mieux comportée avec une barrette Apple que la Corsair (sur iMac). Sur MB, rien à signaler, tout fonctionnait au mieux.


----------



## Le Loupiot (3 Avril 2008)

Salut !

Je pense acheter 2 barrettes de 2 Go chez ldlc pour un MacBook Pro qui ne va pas tarder à arriver. Je pense que les caractéristiques suivantes sont les bonnes :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00043037.html

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'ôter d'un doute


----------



## Le Loupiot (3 Avril 2008)

Apparemment non (240 pins au lieu de 200). Dommage


----------



## oubapien (4 Avril 2008)

*SAMSUNG 4GB DDR2 SODIMM 4 GB PC2 PC 5300 667Mhz 2 X 2GB*
Type	200-Pin DDR2 SO-DIMM
Tech Spec
Capacity	4GB (2X2GB)
Speed	DDR2 667 (PC2 5300 (Also known as PC2 5400))
Cas Latency	5
Voltage	1.8V
ECC	No
Registered/Unbuffered	Unbuffered
Heat Spreader	No

*Est ce que ces barrettes sont bonnes pour mon cher Macbook Pro?*


----------



## Ludwigvan (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 
je vais acquérir un macbook pro 15" dans les semaines qui suivent

je me demandais si ce type de mémoire convenait:
http://padeg.be/description.php?lang=1&path=3&sort=Article&page=0&id=3511

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


LudwigVan


----------



## JeepMac (16 Avril 2008)

Salut,
Ben à mon avis sa devrait coller, il faudrait vérifier si il s'agit bien de 200 pins si je me gourre pas...​ 
Cependant je peux te conseiller de choisir la marque g skill prévus pour mac ( si il y a vraiment une réelle différence...)​ 
A plus​


----------



## gad1962 (23 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Possesseur depuis peu d'un macbook core 2 duo 2.2 ghz et voulant le booster en 4go, lequel de ces 3 KIT de ram est-il le mieux adapté selon vous ?

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9644606
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9648534
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9638721
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/ListeProduit.aspx?TypeAction=goProd&idnoeud=2745 

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Avril 2008)

Sans hesiter , la Corsair pour du Apple 

Ps : attention prend soin de verifier avant que ton macbook s upgrade bien jusqu à 4gb de memoire


----------



## gad1962 (23 Avril 2008)

Merci


----------



## omni (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Au boulot, je vais avoir besoin un peu de windows. Donc, j'ai installé virtual box + une licence XP PRO. Du coup, je me suis dit = l faut être tranquille en mémoire donc, passe de 2 à 4...
Mon revendeur m'a gentiment vendu pour 58 euros (et reprise de mes 2 barrettes de 1 giga) 2 barrettes de 2 gigas = 4. Elles sont montées, tout à l'air de tourné, mais je m'interroge car il s'agit d'une marque inconnue pour moi : PQI. Quelqu'un connait-il ???

Merci de me rassurer.


----------



## spitfire378 (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je compte intégrer 4go de mémoire vive pour mon MacBook Pro mais voila, deux possibilités s'offrent a moi : Soit une seule barrette de 4 go ou 2 barrettes de 2go. Je voulais savoir quelle solution serait plus performante pour ma machine, savoir si le dual channel est plus intéressant qu'une seule barrette. Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2008)

Salut, 
si la capacité maximale de mémoire dépasse 4 Gb, il est possible que tu en ajoutes ... un jour. Il est dès lors intéressant d'avoir un slot de libre


----------



## gad1962 (25 Avril 2008)

gad1962 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Possesseur depuis peu d'un macbook core 2 duo 2.2 ghz et voulant le booster en 4go, lequel de ces 3 KIT de ram est-il le mieux adapté selon vous ?
> 
> ...



J'ai pris les kingston; aucun souci, tout marche impec


----------



## sede (28 Avril 2008)

quelle ram maximum puis-je installer sur mon mac book intel core 2 duo 2GHz?
en vue d'une installation paralells et windows Xp.


----------



## reorx76 (28 Avril 2008)

4Go DDR2


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2008)

sede a dit:


> quelle ram maximum puis-je installer sur mon mac book intel core 2 duo 2GHz?
> en vue d'une installation paralells et windows Xp.



Pas besoin de plus de 2 Go


----------



## sede (28 Avril 2008)

merci.
achat sur macway?


----------



## reorx76 (28 Avril 2008)

Un peu ou tu veut prend juste de la marque genre OCZ, Kingstone, Corsair un truc du genre. Par contre je crois qu'il en faut une sans radiateur dessus mais c'est généralement le cas sur les barrettes pour portable.


----------



## brucetp (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai commandé deux barettes RAM pour mon MB 2,2ghz 1go

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320241623582&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011

1) mais j'ai peur que ça ne soit pas la bonne après coup... pourtant j'ai bien pris les mêmes caractéristiques (PC2 5300 SODIMM DDR2)  mais les barettes n'ont pas exactement la même référence que celles vendues sur macway....voire même pas du tout la même

celle que j'ai prise: KVR667D2S5/2G
macway : MBD2667-G02 

2) est ce que le fait d'insérer de mauvaises barettes peut faire claque mon MB???

3) est ce que le modèle que j'ai acheté peut se revendre facilement sur ebay??? ou vaut il mieux que je renvoi le paquet??? sachant que c'est de la kingston...et que je la renvend au prix ou je lai acheté 60e pour 4go...

d'avance merci pour toute vos réponses!!!


----------



## tostaky33 (29 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,

Ayant acheté un macbook en juin 2007 cadencé à 2,16ghz et dont la version de noyau est Darwin 8.11.1, je souhaiterai ajouter de la ram...

Or, quelques questions me turlupinent...
Tout d'abord quelle quantité puis-je mettre 2GB ou 4GB ??.. je ne sais pas en effet si mon macbook est de 3e ou 4e génération...

Ensuite, étant effaré par les prix pratiqués par apple sur la ram, puis-je utilisé dans un macbook de la ram provenant d'un autre fournisseur ???  si oui quel type de ram faut-il acheter ??... il me semble que c'est de la sodimm ddr2, mais je n'en suis pas certain... quelle marque me conseillerez-vous?? et est-ce que cet achat ferait l'affaire: http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...D2S52G.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1
Vous remerciant pour vos éventuelles réponses

@+++


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Avril 2008)

Il y a un topic en post-it consacré à la RAM sur portable dans lequel tout est expliqué.

Sinon, la référence pour ce genre d'achat est macway.com 

Tu demandes la compatibilité recherchée (selon la machine), et le site te sort sont dont tu as besoin!

A+


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Avril 2008)

Il faut de la DDR2 667Mhz en So dimm.
La Corsair est recommandée par la plupart des grandes enseignes representant Apple.

Combien as tu d origine ,dans ton portable ?  2 * 256 Mb ?


----------



## tostaky33 (29 Avril 2008)

salut c@ctus

merci pour ta réponse...
j'ai actuellement 2* 512Mb... pour ce qui est du site macway je l'ai visité... il est clair que les prix sont plus attractifs que sur applle mais tout de meme plus élevé que sur bon nombre de sites... de plus la marque proposée est nuImpact... marque qui m'est totalement inconnue (m'enfin suis pas un spécialiste..) à la différence de carsair ou kingston...

@++


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Avril 2008)

COrsair ou Kingstone, j'aime les deux, je connais pas de différence.

Perso, en Suisse, là où ça m'est revenu le moins cher, c'était à la FNAC. Et c'était des Corsair!

En France, je sais pas!!

Bonne chance


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2008)

tostaky33 a dit:


> salut c@ctus
> 
> merci pour ta réponse...
> j'ai actuellement 2* 512Mb... pour ce qui est du site macway je l'ai visité... il est clair que les prix sont plus attractifs que sur applle mais tout de meme plus élevé que sur bon nombre de sites... de plus la marque proposée est nuImpact... marque qui m'est totalement inconnue (m'enfin suis pas un spécialiste..) à la différence de carsair ou kingston...
> ...




Ta référence à l'air de jouer. Décompresse !


----------



## tostaky33 (29 Avril 2008)

Après avoir consulté quelques sujets similaires, il me semble que la ram sodimm ddr2 667mhz fonctionne sur macbook quel que soit le fabricant.... Mon choix se portera donc sans doute sur du Corsair ou kingston...

Néanmoins je ne sais toujours pas comment faire pour savoir si mon macbook peut supporter 4GB ....

Si quelqu'un avait une suggestion j'en serai ravi...

Merci...@++++


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Avril 2008)

tostaky33 a dit:


> Après avoir consulté quelques sujets similaires, il me semble que la ram sodimm ddr2 667mhz fonctionne sur macbook quel que soit le fabricant.... Mon choix se portera donc sans doute sur du Corsair ou kingston...
> 
> Néanmoins je ne sais toujours pas comment faire pour savoir si mon macbook peut supporter 4GB ....
> 
> ...



Le mien (acheter en juillet 2006) toute permière version, supporte 3 Go, à ce qu'on m'a dit. Donc le tien doit supporter 4Go, vu qu'il est plus récent, d'après ce que tu as dit!


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2008)

tostaky33 a dit:


> Après avoir consulté quelques sujets similaires, il me semble que la ram sodimm ddr2 667mhz fonctionne sur macbook quel que soit le fabricant.... Mon choix se portera donc sans doute sur du Corsair ou kingston...
> 
> Néanmoins je ne sais toujours pas comment faire pour savoir si mon macbook peut supporter 4GB ....
> 
> ...


 C'est tout simple, si ton MB présente un clavier avec le symbole de la pomme sur les deux touches de chaque côté de la barre espace, c'est 3,3 Go maxi. Si tu n'as pas les pommes, c'est 4 Go. On parle alors de version Santa Rosa du MB, reconnaissable aussi au chip graphique x3100 au lieu du GMA 950 et au bus système à 800 MHz au lieu de 667 MHz.

Edit : juin 2007, c'est une version à 3,3 Go maxi.


----------



## tostaky33 (29 Avril 2008)

Merci Dimitri et Tox pour vos réponses...

 effectivement j'ai la dernière version du macbook avant le remplacement du chipset graphique GMA 950(de m...) par le x3100...
M'enfin j'ai la jolie pomme sur le clavier c'est déjà ça...
Je me contenterai donc d'une seule barrette de 2GB... 2.5GB ça devrait suffire... d'autant que je crois que pour un portable, la présence de 2 barrettes de puissances différentes n'a pas d'incidence....

Merci en tout cas pour ces précisions....

@++++


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2008)

Le plus équilibré serait 2x 1Go, même si le dual channel n'est pas réellement efficient, sauf pour le driver openGL.

L'intérêt serait surtout d'effectuer un montage dans les règles selon le constructeur.


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Avril 2008)

Moi j'ai le même modèle que toi et j'ai acheté 2*2Go chez OWC, même si mon Macbook n'en supporte que 3 Go! 

Je bénéficie du Dual Channel (le système reconnaît 4 Go, mais le moniteur n'en utilise que 3) et je pense que c'est plus avantageux pour le dual channel 


EDIT: 1300 post!


----------



## tostaky33 (30 Avril 2008)

Salut anthoprotic...

Effectivement en pensant acheter 2GB dans un premier temps.. j'avais l'intention de me laisser la possibilité, si nécessaire de rétablir le Dual channel... Mais en réalité, après la réflexion de tox sur l'intêret d'effectuer un montage dans les règles fixées par le constructeur, je me demande si cela se justifie réellement-- vaut peut-être mieux un système plus "normalisé" -- 
En outre la question se pose de savoir si la différence entre 2 et 3GB est vraiment flagrante -- guerre des chiffres -- et si utiliser 2 barrettes de 2GB dans un système ne reconnaissant que 3GB n'est pas un peu hasardeux, voire source d'instabilité et de problèmes futurs...

Ma foi j'hésite un poil... mais l'idée du 2*1GB est peut-être plus viable

en tout cas merci pour vos réponses et votre aide

@+++


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Avril 2008)

tostaky33 a dit:


> Salut anthoprotic...
> 
> Effectivement en pensant acheter 2GB dans un premier temps.. j'avais l'intention de me laisser la possibilité, si nécessaire de rétablir le Dual channel... Mais en réalité, après la réflexion de tox sur l'intêret d'effectuer un montage dans les règles fixées par le constructeur, je me demande si cela se justifie réellement-- vaut peut-être mieux un système plus "normalisé" --
> En outre la question se pose de savoir si la différence entre 2 et 3GB est vraiment flagrante -- guerre des chiffres -- et si utiliser 2 barrettes de 2GB dans un système ne reconnaissant que 3GB n'est pas un peu hasardeux, voire source d'instabilité et de problèmes futurs...
> ...




Je vois pas pourquoi ce serait instable et hasardeux, puisque le système reconnaît les 4 Go. Mais si tu n'a pas besoin de plus de 2 Go, n'en achète pas plus!


----------



## greggorynque (30 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi ce serait instable et hasardeux, puisque le système reconnaît les 4 Go. Mais si tu n'a pas besoin de plus de 2 Go, n'en achète pas plus!



effectivement, c'est le meilleur conseil à donner, car plus de 2Go est TRES LOIN d'être indispensable a tous...


----------



## Tox (30 Avril 2008)

Petite remise au net :
2 Go ou 4 Go n'est pas hasardeux (selon les retours d'expérience de ce forum) sur MacBook avant Santa Rosa. Par contre, ces MB n'allouent que 3.3 Go sur les 4 Go montés.

Le dual channel apporte un avantage théorique dans l'accélération openGL (environ 15%), sous XBench.

Plusieurs tests montrent aussi un avantage à ajouter le maximum de  mémoire. C'est-à-dire que 3 Go "vont théoriquement plus vite" que 2 Go. Pour avoir essayé sous XBench, je n'ai rien vu.

Enfin, une configuration 1 Go sera de toute manière accélérée de manière sensible sous le Finder lors du passage à 2 ou 3 Go.


----------



## Julien_forum (30 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher récemment, et j'avoue ne pas comprendre grand chose dans les différentes normes de barrettes. 
J'ai un macbook : 
Nom du modèle :	MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBook3,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2.2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	800 MHz

Intel*GMA*X3100 :
  Jeu de composants :	GMA X3100
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	Intégré
  VRAM (totale) :	144 Mo

1. Si j'ai bien compris, c'est un santa rosa, donc je peux mettre jusqu'à 4Go de RAM ?
2. Le système utilisera bien tout, ainsi que le logiciel Gimp?
3. Des avis entre 2Go et 4Go pour une utilisation Retouche Photo?
4. Des ordres de prix des mémoires actuellement (18euros la barette 1Go et 35 la 2 GO ici : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/memoire-pc-mac/sodimm-ddr2-cdiscount/l-1071608.html)?

Merci


----------



## brucetp (30 Avril 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai commandé deux barettes RAM pour mon MB 2,2ghz 1go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320241623582&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011
> 
> ...



quelqu'un peut me répondre svp 
merci


----------



## Tox (30 Avril 2008)

Le modèle que tu cites réponds aux spécifications.

La référence correspond à cela.

Pour une raison que j'ignore, les barrettes destinées aux Mac sont référencées autrement sur le site de Kingston. Mais, d'expérience, la mémoire générique fonctionne bien sur nos plates-formes  Intel (génériques, je présume).

Est-ce un attrape-nigaud ? Histoire de vendre plus cher ce qui est standard ?


----------



## brucetp (30 Avril 2008)

je te remercie tox, je pensais que tu répondais à une question précédente :s
merci tes lumières car c'est justement la différence de ref qui m'a fait peur!!

je pense pas que ça soit plus cher, je m'en tire à 56euros pour 4go FDP IN... et du kingston de surcroit

encore merci!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Alors j'ai changé la ram de mon mb pour monter à 3go (le max pour ma rev) mais depuis ce matin (et donc le changement, qui s'est passé sans problème) mon macbook ventile beaucoup plus.

Est-ce normal? Avez-vous des idées?

Merci


----------



## brucetp (9 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai commandé deux barettes RAM pour mon MB 2,2ghz 1go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320241623582&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous!

Voilà j'ai reçu mes barettes aujourd'hui. Installation nikel!
Elle fonctionne bien sur mon MB désormais j'ai 4go.
Je vous recommande ce vendeur concernant cette RAM. Il est réglo, les produits sont neufs scellés et de marque Kingston. 56e FDP IN pour 4Go c'est pas mal vu les prix pratiqués par Apple et MacWay...

http://stores.ebay.fr/FlashMan852_D..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ8630522QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Bon upgrade!


----------



## christineh (12 Mai 2008)

bonjour

un ami vient d'ajouter de la ram sur son imac tout neuf et il m'a donné sa barrette d'origine d'1G.

est ce que je peux l'installer sur mon macbook ?


----------



## Tox (12 Mai 2008)

Oui ! Mais il faudra remplacer la barrette déjà présente. Donc si tu as 1 Go et moins, c'est intéressant. A partir de 2 Go, cela ne sert à rien.


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> http://stores.ebay.fr/FlashMan852_D..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ8630522QQftidZ2QQtZkm



a tiens, un vendeur de contrefaçons ...


----------



## manci (19 Mai 2008)

salut à tous...

je possède un MacBook Intel 3G (MB062LL/B).
Je voudrais passer à 4Go de ram mais j'hésite entre plusieurs kit mémoire.

Kingston
http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con....kingston.com/frroot&ktcpartno=KTA-MB667K2/4G

G.Skill
http://newgskill.web-bi.net/bbs/vie...n&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=16

Crucial
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=2709378FA5CA7304

Corsair
http://www.corsairmemory.com/products/mac_memory.aspx

Connaissant ces marques uniquement de nom, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller concernant leurs performances et leurs qualités.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## brucetp (19 Mai 2008)

j'ai fait part de mes impressions à ce sujets 4 posts plus haut 
je ne suis pas déçu de mes kingston ...et du prix ou je les ai eu!


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu peur ce matin en échangeant les barrettes de mon iMac Alu 2,4 et de mon MBP Penryn 2,4 (j'ai plus besoin de RAM sur le portable pour VMWare). Ce sont les mêmes, mais en redémarrant le MBP, la plupart des applis (mail, safari), avaient un immonde quadrillage au lieu du gris dégradé des haut de fenêtre.

Un coup de zappage de PRAM et tout redevenu est OK


----------



## Abadone (24 Mai 2008)

Salut 

j'ai actuelement un macbookpro et un macbook

Tout deux de base mon macbookpro prend jusqua 4go de ram et le macbook 3go, mais les marque comme corsair ou kingstone son t'il compatible avec les deux machine?

Merci


----------



## brucetp (24 Mai 2008)

chez kingston oui. corsair aucune idée

http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...tp://www.kingston.com/frroot&Manufacturer=app


----------



## DeepDark (24 Mai 2008)

Abadone a dit:


> Salut
> 
> j'ai actuelement un macbookpro et un macbook
> 
> ...


Corsair aussi, et elles fonctionnent parfaitement sur mon Macbook 
Après faut voir les caractéristiques bien sûr...


----------



## Glenn (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis (ou j'étais...) jusqu'à présent un modeste pratiquant sur PC. La satisfaction de mon fils à utiliser MAC depuis des années à un haut niveau d'exigence et ses conseils m'ont décidé à faire le pas vers l'achat d'un Mac book pro, notamment pour les performances d'apple reconnues dans les traitements photo et vidéo.
J'ai donc commandé un MBP 2.4 GHz avec l'option d'un DD 200 Go à 7200 trs/min. Je souhaiterai booster la mémoire pour passer à 4Go, mais je n'ai pas pris cette option sur mac store à la vue du prix excessif proposé et confirmé sur divers forums où l'on conseille d'acheter la mémoire à part.
Devant les offres que l'on peut trouver ci et là et par la lecture des discussions sur ce post, j'ai retenu que Kingston était réputée. J'ai trouvé sur Matériel Net et Ramshopping la référence : *KTA-MB667K2/4G *qui correspond à 2 barrettes SO-DIM DDR2 pc 5300.

Lien Matériel Net : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/37672-SO_DIMM_DDR2_4_Go_PC5300_Apple.html

Lien Ram shopping : http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G

Merci à ceux qui pourrons me confirmer que les barrettes sont bien adaptées au Mac book pro dont je viens de passer commande et pour ceux qui connaissent les sites qui les proposent à la vente, sont-ils sérieux ? Ou peut-être d'autres bonnes adresses pourront m'être communiquées ?

Merci d'avance et bon week-end à tous !


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Pour moi les deux références que tu as donné conviennent tout à fait pour ton futur Macbook Pro 
Materiel.net pas de problème et en ce qui concerne ramshopping j'ai jamais commandé dessus...
Il y a aussi macway qui est très bon


----------



## Glenn (31 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse et sans autres avis, à quelques  de différence, je vais suivre ton conseil pour matériel net.
Bon week end.


----------



## Glenn (31 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse et sans autre avis, à quelques  de différence, je vais suivre ton conseil pour matériel net.
Bon week end.


----------



## Hobbes22 (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà mon problème, je possède un macbook de 1er génération (toujours intelcore duo), je me demandais si je pouvais mettre 4go de mémoire dedans et, si bien sûr elles vont être reconnues et utilisable.
Le type de mémoire est bien le suivant : SODIMM DDR2 667 Mhz?
Et le site macway est un bonne référence?

Merci beaucoup.  
Bonne après-midi à vous tous


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2008)

Hobbes22 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Voilà mon problème, je possède un macbook de 1er génération (toujours intelcore duo), je me demandais si je pouvais mettre 4go de mémoire dedans et, si bien sûr elles vont être reconnues et utilisable.
> Le type de mémoire est bien le suivant : SODIMM DDR2 667 Mhz?
> Et le site macway est un bonne référence?
> ...


Les macbook premières génération supportent 2go maximum...
Le type de mémoire est : PC2-5300(667MHz) SODIMM DDR2
Macway est un très bon site pour en acheter donc pour toi ce sera deux barrettes de 1go maximum.


----------



## Hobbes22 (31 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup à toi.
Passe une bonne fin de journée


----------



## Hobbes22 (31 Mai 2008)

Petites questions : Pour la marque, tu me conseil quoi? Macway, Dane-elect ou nuimpact?
Et pour les macbook de toute dernière génération, le type de mémoire est le même?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2008)

Hobbes22 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup à toi.
> Passe une bonne fin de journée


Si jamais tu veut upgader ton macbook je te conseille d'aller faire un tour du côté des petites annonces ça te reviendra moins cher je pense...

Pour la marque perso je prendrais macway parmi les trois que tu as proposé.
Mais vas aussi faire un tour du côté de materiel.net  il y a plus de choix et d'autres (très bonnes) marques comme Kingston, Corsair, OCZ auxquelles je ferais plus confiance.

Et le type de mémoire pour tous les macbook est le même


----------



## oZen (31 Mai 2008)

Yopla !

http://www.clubic.com/comparer-prix/barrette-memoire/3-1-0-avec-542---SO-DIMM%20DDR2-_-543---2%20Go%20Dual%20Channel-_-544---PC5300%20-%20667%20MHz.html

Parmi ces choix lequel vous prendriez ?
Qu'apporte le Value Select chez Corsair ?
(Y'a t'il une notion de timing (CAS) sur la SO-DIMM parce que je l'ai vu nul part ?)

EDIT: Sur Materiel y'a de la G-skill en CAS 4 et en CAS 5.

G-skill c'est bien dans un macbook ?
Le macbook est bien compatible avec les timings serrés ?

Désolé pour toutes ces questions je voudrais pas acheter un truc trop pourri pour mon beau macbook merveilleux ! 

Thx in advance !


----------



## Tox (1 Juin 2008)

Pas la peine de prendre des barrettes aux spécifications plus pointues. Le MB fonctionne avec du matériel standard. De mon expérience, Corsair donne de bons résultats sur les MB.


----------



## mouarfmouarf (2 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous ! 
Cela fait plusieurs jours que je cherche en vain sur le net la réponse à ma question, à savoir :
Peut- on mettre 3Go de mémoire sur un macbook pro *core duo* (pas un core 2 duo) acheté en 2006? Car j'ai une barrette de 1go et il me reste un port de libre.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse. Car d'un côté macWay propose un kit 3go puis la notice dit que la limite c'est 2go ect... Du coup je ne m'y retrouve plus et personne n'en parle sur le net (ou du moins j'ai pas trouver). 
Si cela est possible vous n'auriez  pas des modèles à me proposer ?  

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

mouarfmouarf a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Cela fait plusieurs jours que je cherche en vain sur le net la réponse à ma question, à savoir :
> Peut- on mettre 3Go de mémoire sur un macbook pro *core duo* (pas un core 2 duo) acheté en 2006? Car j'ai une barrette de 1go et il me reste un port de libre.
> 
> ...



Il semble bien que non, MacTracker indique bien 2 Go maxi pour cette machine, or, lorsque de nouvelles barrettes sont dispo et utilisables, ils l'indiquent toujours avec une mention du genre "XX Go Apple, YY Go Actual", or là, ils n'indiquent que "2 Go" !


----------



## brucetp (2 Juin 2008)

1ère génération c'est 2Go! Tu ferais mieux de revendre ta barette 2go et d'acheter un 1go afin d'être en dual channel (petite précision, pour pouvoir bénéficier du dual channel, les deux barrettes doivent être strictement identiques (marques modèles puissance...)!)


----------



## mouarfmouarf (2 Juin 2008)

2 x la même marque c'est impératif? Nan parce que vu le prix des barrettes d'apple autant revendre celle d'origine et acheter 2 nouvelles barrettes non? Et le dual channel fait il vraiment la différence d'un point de vu performance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

mouarfmouarf a dit:


> 2 x la même marque c'est impératif? Nan parce que vu le prix des barrettes d'apple autant revendre celle d'origine et acheter 2 nouvelles barrettes non? Et le dual channel fait il vraiment la différence d'un point de vu performance.



Sauf dans quelques cas précis* ou il est légèrement plus sensible, l'amélioration de performance qu'il apporte reste largement au dessous du "seuil de ressenti", très marginal !



(*) La où son effet serait le plus sensible serait les performances "vidéo" du Mac


----------



## brucetp (2 Juin 2008)

tout dépend ton utilisation bien sur, si on parle d'encodage vidéo, cela dépend du processeur... si tu as besoin d'avoir un nombre important d'applications en même temps et que ça tourne comme une montre suisse, oui le dual channel aide pas mal...
après je te conseille pas d'acheter tes barrettes chez mac...prix exhorbitant!

j'ai laissé mes appréciations sur un vendeur ebay post 847 sur cette page
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145182&page=43

c'était pour 4go mais il vend aussi du 1go*2
là:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/1GB-Kingston-PC-...80202QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
ce qui te reviendrai à 38.50euros pour 2go de marque kingston en dual channel et garanti à vie!


----------



## mouarfmouarf (2 Juin 2008)

Encore moi !

Peut on espérer avoir le dual channel si on ajoute cette barrette à celle d'appel d'origine:

http://www.grosbill.com/4-g_skill_1...q_pour_mac-69170-informatique-memoire_so_dimm


Ciao


----------



## brucetp (2 Juin 2008)

je viens de voir que c'est un MacBook PRO, j'avais pas vu ce détail!!! Donc toutes mes remarques sont à prendre avec des pincettes car moi j'ai un MacBook!
Désolé, j'ai lu trop vite ton premier post!

Concernant ton dernier post, il faut que tu regarde exactement le modèle que tu as dans le MBP même si c'est pas facilement accessible... Je préfère pas me mouiller parce que je suis pas sur pour les MBP et je préfère me taire plutôt que de dire une bêtises...

c'est bizarre qu'il n'y ai pas plus de monde qui puisse t'aider...


----------



## gridaz (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je viens demander un peu d'aide.

Comme je surfais sur le net j'ai pu trouver des barettes pas cher pour mon Macbook tout récent (dernier modèle en 2.4), je me posais des questions sur la compatibilité!
Je pense les prendre puisque la boutique est a coté de chez moi et que j'ai plusieurs portables à la maison si jamais il y avait un soucis pour le mac je pourrais les recycler dans un autre pc...

http://www.toutpourlamicro.com/articledynamique.asp?id=1405731&idss=374

Voici le lien, les barettes sont DDR2 So-Dimm, des 6400 mais ca tourne en 5300, les timings sont 5-5-5 alors qu'il semble que sur celles du mac se soit du 4-4-4, mais avec la différence de fréquence on peut supposer qu'elles le tiennent à 667.

Qu'en pensez vous? je n'ai jamais acheté Transcend mais je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment du noname, bien que la qualité puisse être du même niveau!

Merci à vous et bonne journée


----------

